# Finally... I made my journal - time to bulk0rZ



## AndrewSS (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, I finally got around to making my online journal, I already have like 2 months of my workouts on paper, but I am just gonna start with todays back/shoulder/bicep work out.


1/7/05:


Started with 5min of stairmaster I did .66 miles in 5min.

_Back:_

BB Rows: 95x11
BB Rows: 115x9
BB Rows: 135x5 (almost 6)
BB Rows: 125x8

DB Rows: 45x8 (per arm)
DB Rows: 50x6 (per arm)

Deadlifts: 135x6 (warm up)
Deadlifts: 165x7
Deadlifts: 185x5
Deadlifts: 200x4

Pull downs: 85x13
Pull downs: 100x10
Pull downs: 110x6
Pull downs: 85x8 (right after 110x6)

BB Shrugs: 135x15
BB Shrugs: 155x11
BB Shrugs: 175x8
DB Shrugs: 50x10 (right after 175x8)

_Shoulders:_

Standing "military press": 65x9
Standing "military press": 75x7
Standing "military press": 85x5

Lateral raises: 15x5 (each arm) (right after mil press)
Frontal raises: 15x7 (each arm) (right after 15x5)


_Biceps:

_BB Curls: 55x10
BB Curls: 65x4 (just got real tired)
DB Curls: 35x3 (each arm)

Then some crunches and situps.

****
Please give me good constructive critism of my routine... I am not a very disciplined "lifter" but I try, I am here in columbus for christmas break, I go to school in indiana, so my time here in columbus is a bit less structured and it has been hard to stay consistant but oh well, back at school I have a better disciplined week for workout, because here at home I have work and other stuff to worry about... just college life for me is more structured in a way.

Again, critize my routine, I need help I am sure, my week is done now, next week I will have my week routine up so when that is through you can really see my weekly routine. 

Anyway, thanks for checking my journal out, and yes I know - I need to bulk and eat a ton!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 7, 2006)

Here are some pictures from today: (in here, since the member gallery wont let me add anything)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice and lean my Friend!!! Eat away!!!
Good lookin w/o, but it sure has Alot of volume, will wait to see your whole routine though BRother Andrew!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah.... that's 26 sets in one workout andrew.... with that many reps, tis a little much =p


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 7, 2006)

^ yeah what should I change then, take out what, do you think?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmm I dunno... I don't think I'd do shoulder with back if I were doing a bodypart split... 

Here's an old example of a back/bicep/ab day from one of my routine ya h03

B Bent Rows

    1st set: 155lbs 6 reps

    2nd set: 155lbs 6 reps



    BB Shrugs

    1st set: 215lbs 6 reps  *PR*

    2nd set: 225lbs 8 reps  *PR*



    Hyper Extensions

    1st set: 25lbs 12 reps

    2nd set: 35lbs 10 reps  *PR*



    Cable Lat Pull Downs

    1st set: 222.5lbs 12 reps  *PR?*

    2nd set: 222.5lbs 10 reps



    BB Curls

    1st set: 80lbs 6 reps  *PR*

    2nd set: 75lbs 6 reps



    Concentration Curls

    1st set: 35lbs 5 reps  *PR*

    2nd set: 30lbs 6 reps



    Decline Situps

    1st set: 25lbs plate 30 reps

    2nd set: 35lbs plate 20 reps


that's 14 sets total


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with you BRother Sean, I would cut it back to at least 2 sets for an exercise for starters!!! I am curious of the whole routine and how he splits it up and on what days!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2006)

1/10/05: Legs and some Abs.

Squats: 135x7 (stopped early, warming up)
Squats: 155x6
Squats: 165x5
Squats: 175x4 
Box Squats: 175x11
(^had to use a bench, so it was a few inches too high  )
Box Squats: 195x10

Leg curls: 40x8 (1 leg at a time)
Leg curls: 50x7 

Calves (a weird thing, its like seated calve raises): 115x12
DB Calve raises: 65x15
Calve "seated" raises: 115x15
DB Calve raises: 70x10

Squat Press (kinda like leg press): 250x7
Squat Press: 280x6

Abs:

Leg lifts: 15
Crunches: 50
Decline situps: 25x8, then BWx6 (-no break)
Leg lifts: 12

my weight @ 9pm - 146.4 (with gym shorts/boxers/socks/teeshirt)


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2006)

right now i am thinking about doing P/RR/S type split... but im still debating what my weekly routine will be, 3 or 4 day, I am unsure, still thinking about it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd recommend 3 day.... I've always liked 3 day better for the most part.... I kinda wish there were a 3 day Westside routine, but that wouldn't really work too well. Whenever I've done 4 days except for Westside I end up feeling like one of the workouts was pointless... Usually if it's something like shoulders/arms. With Westside 4 times a week, I just get tired sometimes...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 12, 2006)

1/12/05 Chest/tris/shoulders

ok, well I have decided to give P/RR/S a try. Granted this is my 2nd workout with week, so next week will be my first full week of P/RR/S. Today I did power, but I guess I did it wrong (now I know... lol) , I varied my reps too much. Oh well next week will be my first real power week, I guess I messed up. But anyway the workout today was pretty good but I suppose I did too many sets... anyway here it is:


Chest

BB Bench: 135x4 (I got nervous without a spot, so I stopped early  )
BB Bench: 135x6 (got a spot... finally)
BB Bench: 125x6

DB Incline: 35x9
DB Incline: 40x7 (barely got #7)
DB Incline: 35x7

Dips: (BW)12
Dips: (BW)10
Dips: (BW)10

Triceps

DB Skull Crushers: 20x6
DB Skull Crushers: 25x3 (almost got 4)
DB Skull Crushers: 20x6

Cable Pushdowns: 60x5
Cable Pushdowns: 50x8
Cable Pushdowns: 40x10

Bench dips: 35x12
Bench dips: 45x11
Bench dips: 35z12

Shoulders (very tired at this point)

Standing mil press: 75x5
Standing mil press: 70x5
Standing mil press: 65x4

Lateral DB Raises: 15x12 (each arm)
Lateral DB Raises: 20x9 (each arm)
Lateral DB Raises: 15x11 (each arm)


I think I need to cut down on the sets probably, what say you? I wonder if I should move shoulders to a different day. Oh well I look forward to next week when I should have my Power week figured out better... cause I switched my reps too much this day.... oh well it was a decent workout regardless I suppose.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 12, 2006)

You don't necessarily need to move shoulders to another day, just cut down on some sets and don't do 4 different exercises for triceps, 2 is fine. You could also cut working sets down to 2 per exercise.... And we already discussed, power week is supposed to be 4-6 only.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah..... next week I should have the P/RR/S thing figured out. About sets, yeah I will try to reduce that... about shoulders... I might just move them to save time and besides on a three day split I will have: Chest/tri/shoulders - Legs - biceps/back --- well why not just switch shoulders to leg day or something. Then I will do abs in the week when I feel like it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2006)

1/17/06 Back/Biceps:

_Back:_

Deadlift: 165x6
Deadlift: 185x5
Deadlift: 205x4 (barely got #4!) *PB

Lever Row: 45x6 (easy)
Lever Row: 55x4 (my lowerback just couldnt stablize me, I guess it was a bad idea to try this kind of row after hard deadlifts, so I stopped Lever Rows.

DB Rows: 50x6
DB Rows: 55x5
DB Rows: 60x4 *PB

Lat pulldown: 100x6 (easy)
Lat pulldown: 115x6
Lat pulldown: 130x5 *PB

BB Shrugs: 155x10
BB Shrugs: 185x7 (grip failed)
BB Shrugs: 195x7 (grip failed)

_Biceps:_

BB Curls: 55x6
BB Curls: 65x4
BB Curls: 60x5

DB curls: 35x10
DB curls: 40x5 (left arm failed on 6th rep)
DB curls: 35x8



So this workout was my first real good try at P/RR/S, this is my Power week, so I tried to stay in a 4-6 rep range. I went light on some sets just because I was unsure what I could do, sometimes I was surprised, hopefully I wont have this issue in the future. Anyway, doing so much work in the 4-6 rep range is pretty hard but I liked this, I think I will like this P/RR/S routine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good hoe... At least I had planned for this week to be a light resting week so I'm not really missing much as far as training... I'm gonna be pissed if I weigh a lot less than 190 when I get better, especially if it doesn't come back quick. After this I might just give up bulking and start cutting... I'm sick of getting to 190, then going back to ~180 and having to go back up again...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2006)

^ thats good, man that sucks you got sick. Anyway I agree that would suck to gain weight... loose some real easy... repeat repeat. Cutting might be good.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 19, 2006)

1/19/06 Legs/Shoulders: (power week)

_Legs

_BB Squats: 165x6
BB Squats: 185x5 *pb
BB Squats: 195x1 (legs just totally failed) 
BB Squats: 175x3 (alllllmost got 4)

Leg curls: 50x6
Leg curls: 60x6
Leg curls: 70x5 *pb

Squat press: 270x6
Squat press: 290x5 
Squat press: 310x5 *pb

DB calve raises: 70(each arm)x15
DB calve raises: 85x12
Machine calve raises: 135x11
Machine calve raises: 135x10

_Shoulders
_
Standing mil press: 75x6
Standing mil press: 85x5
Standing mil press: 90x4 *pb

DB lateral raises: 20x9 (per arm)
DB lateral raises: 25x4 (per arm)
DB lateral raises: 25x4 (per arm)

Seated db mil press: 40x6
Seated db mil press: 40x4



- pretty good workout overall, leave some comments and critiques.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2006)

Squats and shoulder workout look pretty good. Question on the leg curls though... Is the machine just difficult at lighter weight? I know the resistance according to the numbers on the machines can vary from brand/model etc... I'd just expect higher than 50-60 judging from your squats.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Heya bud....flad to see some new journals!

Are you making your own routine for prrs?  Or do you plan to follow the basic ones laid out?  I have a few if you are interested from my experiences with prrs.  If you are making your own you could consider switching some things up and doing certain things in a certain order.  But hey man do your thing I'm just here to help if ya want.

Also what are your goals besides bulking...sports? hypertrophy? strength?

And sean you lazy bastard whats wrong with 4days a week!  Maybe if you got to the gym a little more you would get over 190   I was never partial to 3days just to much in one workout...I prefere short and sweet workouts....you can really put more effort into each bodypart this way IMO.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2006)

"Heya bud....*flad* to see some new journals!"

Maybe if you read some more books you'd know how to spell =p 

Pffft... I've done 4 days a week before... I did it during the summer and I actually did it when I was on westside, so for about.... I don't know 7 months or so I've done a 4 day split... I just don't like it as well compared to a 3 day split personally... I feel like I got more out of my routine on a 3 day split and I'm making better use of my time.

Plus, I don't really want to weight over 190 if I don't have the strength to back it up .


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud....flad to see some new journals!
> 
> Are you making your own routine for prrs? Or do you plan to follow the basic ones laid out? I have a few if you are interested from my experiences with prrs. If you are making your own you could consider switching some things up and doing certain things in a certain order. But hey man do your thing I'm just here to help if ya want.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for checking out my journal. I am sorta making my own routine, but I have looked at others, I have looked at seans old routines to base mine off a lot. If you have any ideas or things you wanna point out, say it because as of now I am still trying to figure out what I will do. At this point I really like the p/rr/s idea, so let me know of anything you wanna say. 

Goals... well as I am very skinny, look in my sig, im 5'11" and about 145-147lbs so I really gotta gain weight, I am trying to get decent food here at college, at times it can be hard but overall I dont do bad, I suppose I should break down my diet instead of mainly winging it, granted I do have a pretty structured diet as is. I am not working out for a sport, hypertrophy is a goal. To get stronger, yes thats a goal too.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Squats and shoulder workout look pretty good. Question on the leg curls though... Is the machine just difficult at lighter weight? I know the resistance according to the numbers on the machines can vary from brand/model etc... I'd just expect higher than 50-60 judging from your squats.



well this leg curl thing is pretty unique, its free weight loaded and you have to use 1 leg at a time, its pretty tough. I guess it is just machines vary like you said, granted my hams arnt that great anyway 

also, that "squat press" is so weird, it is pretty much a leg press, with a little motion in it, hard to describe... I dunno if any of you know what exactly it is


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2006)

OK bud...I am on a diff comp right now but when I get home I'll give ya some of my old workouts.  And along the way I'll try to make some pointers.

As for diet....just eat like an animal bro!  Eat 6 meals a day and pack on the bulk.  When I use to bulk heavy I would set up a meal plan of the macros I wanted.  Then for a week or two I would cook all my own meals and set everything up.  This would show me my portion sizes and how much I had to eat from then on I could pretty much wing it b/c I knew the portion sizes.  Maybe it would work for you especially at school.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 24, 2006)

1/24/06 Chest and triceps: (rep range)

*first off, the last 2 weeks I have cut them short by only working out 2 of my 3 day split, due to me going to chicago both weekends   But oh well, this week will be my full 3 day split, I was suprised my chest was not bad really considering I hadnt done chest in a while, not to mention DB flat benching. Anyway, here ya go.

_Chest:_

DB Bench press: 40x9
DB Bench press: 45x9
DB Bench press: 50x8

DB Incline: 35x9
DB Incline: 40x8
DB Incline: 40x7

Cable flys: 60x9
Cable flys: 80x1 (I struggled with these)
Cable flys: 60x9

^ I dont think I like these, its hard for me to feel them that well in my chest, I wonder if my form is off or something, I may not do these in the future again.


_Triceps:

_Cable Pushdowns: 60x9
Cable Pushdowns: 60x7
Cable Pushdowns: 50x9

DB Skullcrushers: 20x9
DB Skullcrushers: 25x6
DB Skullcrushers: 20x7

Bench dips: 45x10
Bench dips: 45x9
Bench dips: 45x8


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 24, 2006)

It looks like you kept it at 7-9 reps the whole time? On RR weeks I think it's supposed to go (correct me if I'm wrong DB) 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 per exercise...

So, for example on DB bench you'd do
40lbs x 7-9 reps
35lbs x 10-12 reps
30lbs x 13-15 reps


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 25, 2006)

^ ohhhhhh ok I got it, oh well I messed that up.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2006)

1/28/06: Back and Biceps - rep range...

_Back_

Deadlifts: 175x5
Deadlifts: 195x4
Deadlifts: 175x5 (I decided to not go any higher because I am beginning to think I might be going to high and my form isnt doing that well, I am confused about how my motion is, I wonder if I lock my legs out or whatever to early and then kinda stiff leg the rest of the lift, so I am scared for my lower back... bleh, I worry a lot)

BB Rows: 85x9
BB Rows: 105x8
BB Rows: 110x7

BB Shrugs: 155x12
BB Shrugs: 175x10 (grip failing)
BB Shrugs: 155x12

_Biceps_

Standing BB curls: 55x6
Standing BB curls: 65x4
Standing BB curls: 55x5

DB Hammer curls: 35x12
DB Hammer curls: 30x12
DB Hammer curls: 25x12 (with the hammer curls the gym was closing down so I had to speed up and just basically drop set these, but I still had a little under a minute break between the sets.. 30-45sec)

-Decent workout today, this week has been annoying, as I tried to workout on thursday and I then something came up and I had to skip, then on friday I forgot my school weight room closes by 6pm so by the time I was done with class and came back for food and whatever it was 5:20 or so before I remebered it closes early  so here I am, on saturday doing my 2nd workout day this week... lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, you actually made it to the gym 2 times this week  That's doesn't really look much like a rep range day to me... I'm having trouble remembering if it's 7-9 the first set, 10-12 the second set, and 13-15 the third set of a given exercise, or if it's 7-9 for all sets of a given exercise for one bodypart, then 10-12 and 13-15 for the other exercises for that bodypart... I have a feeling it's the sets though because for things like traps you aren't going to be doing 3 different exercises...

Anyway, I understand not wanting to get more than 6 reps on deadlifts, I don't think I ever will anymore unless it's under 185lbs. I don't have deadlifts in my routine for rep range week, I think I do hypers instead.

Anyway here's the measurements for the shake...

1 cup of water/milk whatever you want
1.33 cups of oats
1 banana
2-4 strawberries (recipe is 4, but I don't like that many)
2 tablespoons of peanut butter
1 scoop of whey (~22g protein)
ice if desired


Ok, I went back into my journal to check about rep range week and found this, "the reason you need 3 exercises per body part is so you can do one exercise for each rep range. Example : all your Db flat bench should of been in the 7-9 rep range. All your Db incline bench should of been in the 10 -12 rep range and your third chest exercise should of all been in the 13-15 rep range. Same for Delts and tri's."

So, I guess you do need 3 exercises per bodypart.... However, some bodyparts like traps, biceps etc I don't think I'd do over 2 exercises...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, you actually made it to the gym 2 times this week  That's doesn't really look much like a rep range day to me... I'm having trouble remembering if it's 7-9 the first set, 10-12 the second set, and 13-15 the third set of a given exercise, or if it's 7-9 for all sets of a given exercise for one bodypart, then 10-12 and 13-15 for the other exercises for that bodypart... I have a feeling it's the sets though because for things like traps you aren't going to be doing 3 different exercises...
> 
> Anyway, I understand not wanting to get more than 6 reps on deadlifts, I don't think I ever will anymore unless it's under 185lbs. I don't have deadlifts in my routine for rep range week, I think I do hypers instead.
> 
> ...



Yes, 2 times! Oh well, I kinda got screwed but oh well, I think I will go tomorrow for legs, however I am unsure if I will wanna do bb squats just a day after deadlifts but I will see. I do wanna get in my third day of workout this week even if its on sunday  

Ok, well I thought that you used the 4-6 ,7-9, 10-12 per body part, but apparently its 7-9, 10-12, 13-15 ... I guess I should finally get it right tomorrow, lol. 

Thanks for the recipe/measurments. I might consider leaving deadlifts out of my RR too, could be a good idea. What about bb squats? do you do those more than just power week?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 29, 2006)

I do BB squats every week.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 29, 2006)

well... I didnt workout today, I am too sore in my hamstrings to wanna do legs bleh... another 2 workout week, lol I promise next week will be fully done, lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2006)

1/31/06 Chest and Triceps - Shock week:

_Chest
_
Superset: DB Decline: 45x10
              DB Decline: 45x8
              DB Incline: 35x8
              DB Incline: 30x9

Dropset: DB Flatbench: 40x9, 35x5, 30x7 (couldnt believe how tired I was)

Superset: BB Skullcrushers: 45x8
              BB Skullcrushers: 40x9
              Bench Dips: 45x12
              Bench Dips: 45x10

Dropset: Cable Pushdowns: 50x11, 40x10, 30x15

Then 3 sets of ab workouts, and 6min on the stairmaster and got 37 floors in that 6min time... I dunno why I got so light headed after that.... kinda sucked even though it wasnt that much.

Anyway, I really like shock week, it feels good... I just hope I did it right, thanks!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like you did most of it right, but on things like the DB incline and decline, you generally don't want to superset... Perhaps there are exceptions...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2006)

oh really... why is that? I thought on that little routine you showed me via AIM included dbincline in a superset... or do you mean having db incline and db decline in the same superset?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2006)

Don't recall that... I think in my routine it's DB Decline Bench, then DB Decline Flyes.

I mean... you don't want to superset things like incline and decline bench with each other, because they're essentially the same exercise with a little variation.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 2, 2006)

2/2/06 Back and Biceps - Shock week:

_Back

_Superset: 
Hyperextentions: 25x12
Hyperextentions: 35x10
Lever rows: 45x12
Lever rows: 60x10

Dropset:
Lat pulldowns: 110x11, 100x9, 90x9 - then did 4 pullups

Dropset:
BB Shrugs: 175x10, 165x11, 155x11, 135x12

Superset: 
Preacher curls: 45x10
Preacher curls: 50x7
Standing BB curls: 45x7
Standing BB curls: 40x9

Drop set: 
DB Hammer curls: 30x10, 25x10, 20x10


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2006)

Look pretty decent... You might think about doing a little less biceps and some more rows/lat work though... I dunno.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2006)

well... yeah I only got a 2 day workout week again... so yeah, I have adjusted my routine to getting my workout done on monday: back/biceps (might change biceps to triceps) wednesday: legs/shoulders  thursday: chest/triceps (might switch to biceps) 

anyway,  I often leave for chicago on fridays, cutting out my workout on that day and the weekend, so I am adjusting my routine so it doesnt happen anymore!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2006)

2/6/06 Back and Biceps:

_Back
_
Deadlifts: 175x5
Deadlifts: 195x4
Deadlifts: 205x5 (pb)

DB Rows: 45x7 (should have done 50lb)
DB Rows: 55x5
DB Rows: 60x5 (pb)

Lat pulldowns: 115x6
Pullups:6
Lat pulldowns: 135x4 (pb)
Lat pulldowns: 125x5
Pullups: 4

*at this point my hands were really tired and my grip was bad*

BB Shrugs: 165x7 (grip failing)
DB Shrugs: 65x6  (grip still failing)
BB Shrugs: 165x10 (different grip, Lverhand, R:underhand)

DB Hammer curls: 35x10
DB Regular curls: 35x8
DB "swing" curls (dunno what to call these): 30x5

weigh in: 147.0 pounds with same clothes on, last time I weighed in at my school scale it read around 146.3 or so, and around the same time of day. Well atleast im sloooowwwwly gaining, I still havnt really gotten hardcore about my diet, its an on going struggle here at college, however today wasnt too bad. I actually stayed awake to eat oatmeal in the morning between classes witha  banana and yogurt. Then I had a decent lunch then have been eating most of the night, snacks and such (shake, tuna, etc etc etc)... its far from a true bulking diet but


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 8, 2006)

2/8/06 Legs and shoulders: Power 

BB squats: 135x6 (warmup)
165x5
185x3
175x3
155x6

^ I am a bit disapointed with my squats this week, however I havnt done legs for 2 weeks  so I think that is part of it. Oh and it definetly kinda sucked doing them without using my towel for a pad on my back, I forgot it and my skinny back hates having that weight on my back without some sort of pad.

Leg curls: 60x6
70x5
75x4

Squat press: 280x6 (really a leg press to my knowledge but the machine is somewhat different, silly school)
310x6
340x5 (pb)

Calves: lever: 110x15
DB: 65x12
lever: 110x12
DB: 70x10

BB Standing military press: 75x6
85x5
95x2 
-and did 1 set of db seated military press: 35x6

DB lateral raises: 20x9 (per arm)
25x4 (per arm)


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> 2/8/06 Legs and shoulders: Power
> 
> BB squats: 135x6 (warmup)
> 165x5
> ...


You slacker !!!!!!! No legs for 2 weeks  ... Methinks you should just drop the towel/pad and get used to it... I use to use a pad, then I tried it without and I've never thought about using one again, the weight feels so much more stable without one.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 8, 2006)

i didnt want to skip but when I left for chicago I couldnt get to it, then the week before hand bad luck prevented me, I had 2 times the weight room was closed un expectedly. Oh well, I have adjusted my routine to be done by friday so going anywhere for the weekend doesnt get in the way of working out


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2006)

my routine = monday, wednesday, friday... what was yours?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 10, 2006)

mine used to be: monday wednesday friday, now its monday, wednesday, thursday.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 10, 2006)

2/9/06 Chest and Triceps: Power week.

BB Flat bench: 135x5
145x2 
125x6
135x4

^ kinda disapointed, although I have been doing well with DB flat benching... so its not all that bad. BB flat benching is probably one of my least favorite lifts and I have become fairly stagnant with it, I think maybe it might be hurting me to be using BB benching only once out of every 3 weeks since the other 2 weeks are DB flat bench. Any ideas? 

BB Incline bench: 75x7 (way to easy)
95x6
115x4 (pb)

Dips: BW: 7
10x6
15x6
20x5 (pb)

DB Skullcrushers: 25x5
20x6
25x3

Bench dips: 45x7
45x7
45x7

Cable push downs: 60x5
50x8
60x4

- overall not a bad workout, I am a bit disapointed with my flat BB bench, but oh well. I was happy with my BB incline results and my dips.

*oh... I was swapping out the attachments on the machine I do cable pushdowns on, going over to another machine for the attachment I like to use for pushdowns, so anyway I go to clip it off and the braided metal cable was frayed alittle. I didnt notice so when I reached up I poked my hand with the metal, didnt really feel anything. I looked up at the cable, and there was some older dried blood on it.... pretty damn gross (hopefully no AIDS or hepatitus... LOL) So yeah, awesome, I tell the person at the desk and apparently it was reported but nobody did anything about it. Anyway, just a little thing that happend...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 10, 2006)

Same with me... My BB bench seems to have stagnated... I'm going to use DB's only for a while... When I did Westside it seems to help a lot when I used incline DB Bench for 4-6 reps, and I was suprised when I switch to a BB for incline.

Lol dried blood on the equipment??? WTF? Did someone decide to slit their wrists there or something? 

Nice job trying weighted dips 

I'm about to leave for back/tri day today


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 10, 2006)

heh, yeah this was my first week doing weighted dips... lol but anyway I liked them I plan to use that now. Yeah.. the blood was gross, especially since I cut myself right where someone else did on the cable. Have fun with back/tri day, I might do that too, switch my biceps to chest day and the triceps to back. Might make more sense.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 10, 2006)

How the hell did you manage to cut youself on the cable machine?  Anyway, I'm getting ready to leave now... Back in a while...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How the hell did you manage to cut youself on the cable machine?  Anyway, I'm getting ready to leave now... Back in a while...


 
the cable was frayed by the clip and i didnt notice it when I switched the attachment, douchebag.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2006)

2/14/06 Chest and Biceps: Rep Range

DB Flat bench: 50x9
55x8 (pb)
50x7

DB Incline: 35x11
30x12
25x13

Dips: BWx9
BWx7
BWx7

BB curl: 45x10
55x8 
50x8

DB Hammer curls: 25x14
30x12
30x12


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2006)

Purty good workout andrew.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2006)

^ only losers say "purty"


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> ^ only losers say "purty"



mmmmkay....


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> mmmmkay....



 



im just insecure


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> im just insecure



Not to mention Emo... You should join BigDyl's "Emo Ninja Club"


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 16, 2006)

2/16/06 Legs and ABS: Rep Range

(I didnt do shoulders today cause my left shoulder has been aggravated lately  ) 

Squats: 155x9
165x7
1559

Leg extensions: 135x12
140x12
135x12

Leg curls: 60x11
55x10
50x7

Calves: machine raises: 115x15
DB raises: 65x14
Machine raises: 115x15
DB raises: 75x15

Decline situp: 25x12
Leg lifts: 12
Crunches: 35

^ did all those 3 with basically no rest in between

Decline situp: 25x12
Leg lifts: 12
Crunches: 30

^ no rest there either

Not a bad workout, I would have liked to do shoulders but my left shoulder is annoying me  

*edit: I weighed myself and I am now 149.8lbs - I gained 2.7lbs since my last weigh in on 2/6/06. This is with the same clothes (socks, boxers, shorts, tshirt) and I about the same time of day... so yay seems like im gaining some, still damn skinny


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 16, 2006)

Methinks you should add romanian deadlifts, or stiff leg deadlifts on your leg day for your hams... BTW you're a hoe... You call yourself a 94/\/\3|2... pffftt...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 20, 2006)

*late journal entry, I didnt get to posting till now  



2/17/06 Back and Triceps: Rep Range

Lever Rows: 65x6
75x5 (pb)
75x4

BB Rows: 45x12
105x10
100x10

Lat pulldowns: 110x12
115x10
110x9

^between 2 of the sets I did a quick set of pull ups, 5 for each 2 pull up sets.

BB Shrugs: 165x16
BB Shrugs: 175x15
DB Shrugs: 75x14 (slipping)
DB Shrugs: 80x14

Hyper extensions: 25x13
25x12
25x11

DB Skullcrushers: 20x10
20x9
20x8

Bench dips: 45x11
45x10

^ would have done a little more triceps but I was running late to class so I had to leave right then. Also these bench dips began to aggravate my left shoulder more. But now it doesnt annoy me


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gee wiz, let's continue our personal conversation andrew !!! ....... Were the shrugs with a mixed grip or both overhand?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 20, 2006)

^ both overhand, lol our personal conversation hahah


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice, 
165x16
175x15

both overhand seems pretty good grip wise.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice,
> 165x16
> 175x15
> 
> both overhand seems pretty good grip wise.


 
thanks sir, its super tough to get that high of weights on a day I have already done deadlifts, that day I didnt so it was easier on my hands.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 21, 2006)

2/21/06 Chest and Biceps: Shock

1. Superset: BB Flat bench: 125x7
                                      120x9
DB Incline Bench: 35x9
                        35x8

2. Dropset: DB Flat bench: 45x9, 40x9, 35x6

3. Superset: Hammer DB curls: 35x14
                                         40x10
Regular DB curls: 30x10
                       35x6

4. Dropset: BB curls: 45x10, 40x8, 35x9



*pretty good workout, however my left shoulder was a little annoying, it didnt really hurt ever, I could just feel it some... didnt make me confident, I dont want to push it so I sorta held back, especially on the incline bench. It is a bit odd, I wonder if I did something, but atleast it isnt horrible and painful, just a bit of a feel from the left should area I could feel... Oh and my BB flat benching is pretty sad... I could only do 125x7! I havnt progressed on flat BB benching forever, but my DB flat benching is doing ok... I dont get it


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> 2/21/06 Chest and Biceps: Shock
> 
> 1. Superset: BB Flat bench: 125x7
> 120x9
> ...



What kind of grip are you using on flat BB bench??? middle finger on the ring or what? If you've been using the same grip for a long time, consider changing it... Also, you could do decline/incline BB.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 23, 2006)

^ I put my ring finger in the middle of the "ring" for a long while.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hrmm maybe try pinky at the ring for a while, and then even narrower later.

Wide grip pressing does start to bother my shoulder(s) after a while, so that could be where your pain originated from.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm maybe try pinky at the ring for a while, and then even narrower later.
> 
> Wide grip pressing does start to both my shoulder(s) after a while, so that could be where your pain originated from.



I will try that out then when I do BB flat benching next


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 23, 2006)

2/23/06 Legs and Shoulders: Shock

Superset: "squat press": 250x10
290x9
leg curl: 50x10
leg curl: 55x8

Dropset: BB Squat: 145x10
135x10
120x8

Superset: calves: lever: 105x15
lever: 105x15
DB: 65x12
DB: 65x15

Dropset: DB Seated mil press: 40x8, 35x6, 30x6

Superset: DB Lateral raises: 15x12 (per arm)
20x10 (per arm)
DB Front raises: 20x16 (combined)
DB Front raises: 25x12 (combined)


** Good workout... the dropset of squats really really kicked my ass, I was so tired after that, ridiculous I was so light headed and out of breath, it took forever to calm down. Good workout though, I was surprised I felt so good doing the shoulders even though recently my left one has been a bit annoyed.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2006)

That left shoulder doesn't sound too good .. sounds smiliar to mine. Then eventually mine just got to a point where I couldn't do any direct shoulder work and limiting Bench Pressing.
Do you do any rotator cuff exercises?? These helped me tons ...
Theres some really good info from Emma in This post here ....


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That left shoulder doesn't sound too good .. sounds smiliar to mine. Then eventually mine just got to a point where I couldn't do any direct shoulder work and limiting Bench Pressing.
> Do you do any rotator cuff exercises?? These helped me tons ...
> Theres some really good info from Emma in This post here ....


OMG, someone besides andrew and I posted in here... Yeah, I don't know what yours is andrew... My was a strain in the summer and I wasn't allowed to do direct shoulder work for about 4 weeks (or maybe it was more?), but a rotor cuff is more serious... What does the pain feel like exactly? Does it hurt when you're in position to do something like a pull-up or pull-down? Does it ever "pop" or "crack?"


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That left shoulder doesn't sound too good .. sounds smiliar to mine. Then eventually mine just got to a point where I couldn't do any direct shoulder work and limiting Bench Pressing.
> Do you do any rotator cuff exercises?? These helped me tons ...
> Theres some really good info from Emma in This post here ....


 
Thanks for the input, um I dont do any rotator cuff exercises. I will look into that, I am gonna check out that link now, thanks.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> OMG, someone besides andrew and I posted in here... Yeah, I don't know what yours in andrew... My was a strain in the summer and I wasn't allowed to do direct shoulder work for about 4 weeks (or maybe it was more?), but a rotor cuff is more serious... What does the pain feel like exactly? Does it hurt when you're in position to do something like a pull-up or pull-down? Does it ever "pop" or "crack?"



hah, yes 

I dunno, my left shoulder isnt that bad as far as pain and strength really. I have noticed for a while some stuff like  incline bench and what not strains my left side much faster than my right side, sometimes I would get a numbness down like the back of my triceps, but I cant remeber actual noteable pain from it. Just earlier this week the issue was a bit of numbness/aggravation for a while. It seems to be gone now, and has been for a few days, but regardless im still worried about it some. Certain postitions dont really aggravate it, but when I just move around my shoulders my left one seems to pop/crack some... so yeah...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2006)

I looked in that post, this link is good - I think I might try some of those rotator cuff exercises out...  any other input from anyone?

heres the link: http://www.ruggedmag.com/index.php?type=Article&i=2&a=5


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

A lot of those exercises are similar to what I did during physical therapy, so you it might be a good idea once a week... Haha, the guy's face on that site is so serious...

On things like *L-Lateral Raise *don't use anything over 20lbs... The point isn't to use a lot of weight, you'll probably want to start around 8 or so lbs...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2006)

hahaha I'm mostly a lurker 

For me all I do is 2x a week (Mon & Wed with my cardio) is 4 sets of the Upright External Rotations and  4 sets of the DB scaptions , keeping it light. It's Helped me ALOT -> theres no pain there anymore whatsoever.
haven't tried any of the other exercises ..
But Either way good luck! Hope they help somewhat!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2006)

^ Thanks


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2006)

2/25/06 Back and Triceps: Shock

_Superset_: DB Rows: 50x10
55x8
BB Shrugs: 175x13
165x16

_Dropset_: Latpulldown: 100x13, 90x10, 80x8

_Dropset: _BB Rows: 95x14, 85x10, 75x10

_Dropset_: DB Skullcrushers: 20x15, 15x10, 10x11

_Superset_: Benchdips: 45x12
45x10
Cable Pushdowns: 60x10
50x10


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 28, 2006)

2/28/06 Chest and Biceps: Power

BB flat bench: 135x6
145x4 (pb)
135x4

Butterfly machine: 80x9 (figuring what weight i should do)
100x6
110x5

Dips: 15x6
20x5
20x4

DB Curls: 30x14 (with both)
35x10 (with both)
35x8 (with both)

BB curls: 45x7
55x5

* Well, I am somewhat happy with my flat BB benching, I got 145x4 which was surprising and a PB, however I am pretty mad that my right shoulder began to hurt right after 135x6 on flat BB (form was ok to my knowledge) but yeah its ALWAYS been my left shoulder but today my right was annoyed... I dont get it, it was bad enough that even curls were aggravating it (top of the curl) ... very weird - my left shoulder wasnt annoyed really, just the right.

I did start the workout with some lateral raises (5lbs) to try to loosen up (lame attempt at rotary cuff work, I will start 2x next week) but yeah anyway im very surprised.... well atleast I did 145x4 today


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2006)

3/2/06  - Back and Triceps: Power

Deadlifts: 165x6
195x5
215x4 (pb)

DB Rows: 55x6
60x6
65x4 (pb)

Lat Pulldowns: 110x6
120x5
120x4

^ in between the sets I did sets of pullups: for- 7, 6, 6 

DB Shrugs: 65x10
75x8
70x8

DB Skullcrushers: 25x6
30x1
25x5
20x7

Pushdowns: 60x6
70x4
60x6


* good workout, although again my shoulders started to feel annoyed from this, I think I should take off next week, what do you think? I dunno this is starting to be pretty annoying, but yeah any advice would be nice - I will start up those exercises for the rotary cuff or whatever here very soon to help to train it some.

oh and I weighed in today at: 149.2 lbs


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good w/o andrew... Wow 149, that's fairly high for you lately... Was that with shoes/clothes or just boxers etc? I dunno what to tell you about your shoulder, do what you're comfortable with I guess... If you get actual pain, I'd say probably take a week off... At least from and type of pressing movements.

Just a random question, why do you like DB skulls so much? They're alright for a change, but I don't really like them all that well... 

I just think with a 4-6 rep range, weighted dips and CG bench would be better choices instead of purely isolation, or even normal skulls.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good w/o andrew... Wow 149, that's fairly high for you lately... Was that with shoes/clothes or just boxers etc? I dunno what to tell you about your shoulder, do what you're comfortable with I guess... If you get actual pain, I'd say probably take a week off... At least from and type of pressing movements.
> 
> Just a random question, why do you like DB skulls so much? They're alright for a change, but I don't really like them all that well...
> 
> I just think with a 4-6 rep range, weighted dips and CG bench would be better choices instead of purely isolation, or even normal skulls.



I have always weighed with just t-shirt, shorts, boxers, and socks... just what I wear to workout, minus the shoes. Yeah I might take next week off, well I might do some stuff, just not what may affect the shoulders.

I do DB skulls because I kinda like them, but I guess I have done them several times in a row per week, maybe  I could switch back to the BB kinds... I should start CG bench though, I never do that.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2006)

If your really serious about your shoulder, I would take an entire month (one week isn't going to do it.) off direct shoulder work (Still able to do some light Lateral and Rear Delt Work), focusing on those rotator cuff exercises. Also take a look at the ratio of Pressing to pulling movements in your routine and make sure it's balanced. If your also are doing Any type of Incline Pressing I'd switch it over to a decline Plane for a while, and not hit complete failure on your sets (I'd also be apprehensive Of doing normal flat Bench pressing too..). I know it sucks and your not going to want to do it .. but trust me it's worth it, I've been in your position. You need to ask yourself what's more important.  Getting out a couple more weeks of training and risk tearing something that's going take you off training for *months* and leave you with a life long problem, forever affecting your training. Or switch things up for a bit and get more balance/strength within your shoulders then getting back to training, stronger than ever. One step backwards, two steps forward.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> If your really serious about your shoulder, I would take an entire month (one week isn't going to do it.) off direct shoulder work (Still able to do some light Lateral and Rear Delt Work), focusing on those rotator cuff exercises. Also take a look at the ratio of Pressing to pulling movements in your routine and make sure it's balanced. If your also are doing Any type of Incline Pressing I'd switch it over to a decline Plane for a while, and not hit complete failure on your sets (I'd also be apprehensive Of doing normal flat Bench pressing too..). I know it sucks and your not going to want to do it .. but trust me it's worth it, I've been in your position. You need to ask yourself what's more important. Getting out a couple more weeks of training and risk tearing something that's going take you off training for *months* and leave you with a life long problem, forever affecting your training. Or switch things up for a bit and get more balance/strength within your shoulders then getting back to training, stronger than ever. One step backwards, two steps forward.


 
Thanks for the post man, I agree I gotta take the shoulder problem seriously before I really mess mine up and truely regret it. I am going to think up exactly what I am going to do but yeah direct shoulder is done for like you said like a month. I might still do some flat bench - but very light weight if it feels ok. I will review those rotator cuff exercises and figure out a little routine. Finally would ya explain the push/pull ratio a bit more... like what exactly do you mean?

Again, thanks for your input


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2006)

2/4/05 Legs: Power (no shoulder due to injury)

*I had to do this workout at my house (pretty good gym) because im back home on spring break (at school in indiana)... I was going to go to the world gym with Sean but it was closed before I could go so we worked out at my house.

Squat machine: 230x6
250x6
260x5

Leg Ext: 150x6
160x6
70x4

Leg curls: 60x6
70x6
80x4

Calveraises: lever: 150x8
DB: 50x15
lever: 150x10
DB: 50x10

Then 5min (yeah, should do longer...  ) of stair master - got .65mi

Then some abs work.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 7, 2006)

2/7/06 Rotator cuff/shoulder conditioning and triceps then some abs: "rep range"

I did 3 sets of each of these exercises:

DB Upright external rotation (used 3 pounds)

L lateral raises (used 5lbs)

Cuban press (used a 15lb ezcurl BB)

DB Scaptions (used 5lbs)

I just did every set till I got a decent burn going. I think I like all these exercises, and will do them 2x a week, but I will probably rotate 1 of them each week to get it 3 workouts with 3 sets each per day I do them.

Triceps:

Close grip bench: 65x8 (I stopped cause I felt like my shoulder might be a little affected by it...)

BB Skullcrushers: 35x12, 55x8, 55x8

Pushdowns: 50x8, 50x8, 50x8

Then some abs stuff.


This week I will do legs like normal again, and hopefully back about like normal, its just chest and shoulders that are getting a rest really, and shoulders will be rested for a while I think besides the rotator cuff stuff for probably over 4 weeks, benching and chest work I will see about but I am taking them out for this week. Anyway I really hope nothing has been hurt badly and that I can get my shoulders healthy soon!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post man, I agree I gotta take the shoulder problem seriously before I really mess mine up and truely regret it. I am going to think up exactly what I am going to do but yeah direct shoulder is done for like you said like a month. I might still do some flat bench - but very light weight if it feels ok. I will review those rotator cuff exercises and figure out a little routine. Finally would ya explain the push/pull ratio a bit more... like what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Again, thanks for your input



The push / pull ratio is the ratio of Pushing to pull movements (through the shoulder joint) within your routine .. Like for instance Lets say in one workout you did -

Bench press 
Bent over BB Rows
Incliene Db Press

The ratio of Push to pull movements is 2:1 ... becuase there's two push movements and one pull.
So make sure withith your routine the ratio is pretty balanced.

And no prob just hope the info helps


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2006)

Also I would cut down on the volume there ..
If your doing it twice a week I would do 6 - 8 sets TOTAL each session.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 8, 2006)

^ I gotcha, that day I was sorta figuring out what works, I will cut it down


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 11, 2006)

3/10/06 Back and some rotator cuff workouts: (Rep range)

DB Rows: 50x10
50x9
50x9

Deadlifts: 155x9
165x8
170x8

BB Shrugs: 155x11
165x10
*stopped cause I thought I could feel my shoulder a bit

Lat pulldowns: 75x10
85x9
*stopped cause I thought I could feel my shoulder some.

DB Scaptions: 5x15
5x13

Cuban press: 15lb (ezcurl bb): x15
x20


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 15, 2006)

from 3/14/06 Chest and triceps + rotator cuff stuff: Shock

_Superset_: Machine butterflys: 90x10
100x9
BB Decline bench press: 85x10
95x10

_Dropset: _BB flat bench: 95x11, 105x9, 95x6, 85x7

_Superset_: BB Skullcrushers: 45x9
45x8
Bench dips: 35x11
35x10

Rotator cuff stuff: L lateral raise (2 sets)
Cuban press (2sets)
DB External rotations (2sets)

weight: 148.5lbs I was expecting to be lighter my diet has been bad lately over spring break I was working and not eating enough.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geee wiz andrew... Geee wiz... Such an EPIC journal... Speaking of epic, i yeaourl for don of vyore, so fix it !


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 17, 2006)

from 3/16/06: Legs - Shock

Dropset: BB Squats: 155x9, 135, 10, 125x10

Superset: Legcurl: 40x10
Squat press (like leg press): 230x9
Legcurl: 50x9
Squat press: 240x8

^by this point I was feeling pretty light headed and I felt nasuea, probably from dropset BB squats

Dropset: Calve raises: Lever: 100x15, DB 70x15, 100x13


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 19, 2006)

3/19/06 Back : Shock

_Dropset_- BB Rows: 115x10, 105x10, 95x11

_Superset_- Lat pulldowns: 100x10
Deadlifts: 155x8
Lat pulldowns: 110x9
Deadlifts: 145x8

_Dropset_- BB Shrugs: 175x15, 155x13, 145x12


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

How's the shoulder(s) feeling?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> How's the shoulder(s) feeling?


 
they feel a lot better and real good... but I am fearful of doing heavy benching and incline... havnt gone heavy with those for a while due to the problems, I sure hope I can get back the confidence and not have anymore issues.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2006)

3/22/06: Legs - Abs - Rotator cuff exercises: Power 

BB Squats: 175x6
185x4
165x6

Leg curls: 60x7
70x6
80x4

Leg Ext: 115x7
135x6
155x6

Calves: Lever: 135x12
DB: 75x15
Lever: 135x10
DB: 75x12

Abs work

Rotator cuff: DB Upright ext rotations: 5x15
5x17

L lateral raise: 5x15
5x20

Ok well... good workout


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

No Stiff-leg deadlifts, or romanian deadlifts in your leg routine?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2006)

^ you doth think I should incorporate them... maybe I whilst.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I do. I'm kind of, of the opinion that leg curls and leg extensions are useless... I'd rather do leg press and some type of deadlift for the hams in their place.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2006)

^ I see what youre saying, I usually dont get a whole lot out of extensions of curls, I suppose I will incorporate those in.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 23, 2006)

2/23/06: Chest and Biceps- Power

DB Flat bench: 50x6
55x6
55x4

Machine Butterflys: 120x5
120x5
110x5

DB Incline: 35x9
40x6
35x8

DB Curls: 25x12
35x10
35x8

"Ezcurl" BB curls: 55x7
65x5
65x4


Decent workout, I was scared with the incline so I stayed light (shoulders...) but I didnt really get pain in the shoulders ever I was pleased overall with my DB flat benching, shoulders felt pretty good, and I was doing ok.  I didnt do any dips cause I decided to let the shoulders have them off. Ok well I am happier now with the improvement my shoulders have made, I just hope they continue to get better.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 24, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> I just hope they continue to get better.



Yup they will! Just keep those rotator cuff exercises up and you'll be good in no time.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 26, 2006)

3/26/06: Back and Triceps: Power

Deadlifts: 185x5
205x5
225x4 (PB, barely made the 4th)

DB Rows: 60x6
65x5 (PB)
60x5

Pullups: 9 before pulldowns, 4 after pulldowns

Lat pulldowns: (diff machine then previous weeks) 115x6
130x5
115x6

Shrugs (grip is BAD): BB: 155x10
DB: 65x10
BB: 165x10

BB Skullcrushers: 55x6
65x5
55x6

Pushdowns: 60x7
70x4
60x5


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good job on le deadlifts and rows you h03.... That is all...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2006)

3/30/06: Legs - Rep Range

Squats: 165x8
155x8
145x9

Squat machine: 250x10
290x8
310x8

Romanian deads (i hope i did em right): 95x10
95x10

legcurls: 60x9
60x9

calves: lever: 135x13
db: 70x12
lever: 135x12


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Hows P/RR/S treating you so far?


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2006)

^ I like it so far, I have seemed to get good results so far.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:
			
		

> ^ I like it so far, I have seemed to get good results so far.



Wow, a pretty in depth evaluation of the program huh?


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, a pretty in depth evaluation of the program huh?


 
Wow, a pretty funny thing to say you freaking douche


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2006)

4/4/06: Back and Triceps - Shock

_Superset_: Deadlifts: 175x8
BB Rows: 115x8
Deadlifts: 165x8
BB Rows: 105x8

_Dropset_: BB Shrugs: 175x13, 155x12, 145x17, DB 60x12

_Dropset_: DB Rows: 55x8, 50x8, 45x8

_Superset: _Lat pulldown: 115x8
Pullups: 6
Latpulldow: 100x8
Pullups: 4

_Dropset_: Pushdowns: 60x10, 60x8, 50x8

_Superset_: Benchdips: 35x8
DB Skullcrushers: 25x4
Benchdips: 35x8
DB Skullcrushers: 20x7


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2006)

4/5/06: Chest and Rotator cuff stuff - Shock

_Dropset_: Flat DB Bench: 55x8, 50x4, 45x5

_Superset_: DB Decline: 40x8
DB Incline: 35x9
DB Decline: 45x6
DB Incline: 40x8

_Dropset_: Butterfly machine: 90x8, 80x8, 70x9\

Rotator cuff stuff: DB Scaptions: 2 sets of 5lbs
DB External rotations: 2 sets of 5lbs

And then like 6min of stairmaster... yeah im a pussy


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good looking workouts Andrew.... Meh, YOU don't really need to do cardio.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 9, 2006)

4/6/06: Legs and Biceps: Shock

Dropset:

BB Squats: 165x8, 155x8, 145x8

Superset:

Squat press machine: 270x9
leg curls: 60x9
squat press machine: 290x8
leg curls: 65x8

Dropset: 

Calves: lever: 135x12, DB: 70x15, Lever: 135x12

Superset:

DB Curls: 35x9
BB Curls: 55x9
DB Curls: 35x8
BB Curls: 55x7


Anyway good workout, late post though (super busy weekend)


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thuper buthy weekend huh?


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 10, 2006)

^ yes sean... a "thuper buthy weekend"


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 12, 2006)

4/11/06: Chest + Rotator cuff: power

BB bench:135x5
125x6
120x6

BB Incline: 85x3 (stopped because it kinda hurt my shoulder)

DB Incline: 35x7
40x6
45x5

Butterfly machine: 110x5
100x6
100x6

Dips: 15x5
10x6
10x5


Rotator cuff stuff...

L lateral rotations: 2 sets

Cuban press: 2 sets


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bitch, good workout... I see you added some weight to dips. Oh.. and happy birthday too...........


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 14, 2006)

4/14/06: Legs and biceps: power

6min of treadmill

BB Squat: 165x5
175x4
165x4

Leg press: 230x7
280x4 (going a bit deeper)
280x4

Stiff leg deadlifts: 135x6
135x6
145x5

calve raises: lever: 100x8
DB: 75x10
lever: 120x8

ez curl BB curls: 50x6
60x6
70x4

db hammer curls: 35x6
40x4
35x6

ABS: leg lifts 2 sets
crunches 2 sets

8min of biking, stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thuper Dooper workout andrew !


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 16, 2006)

4/15/06: Back and triceps: Power

5min of bike

Rack deadlifts: 165x6
185x5
205x4

Lat pulldowns: 110x10
120x8
140x6

Pullups: 7 (reg wide grip)
7 (with the weird handle thing with two bars you hold onto perpendicular to my body)
5 (reg)

DB Rows: 50x6
55x5
50x6

BB Shrugs (finally with straps): 185x11
205x10
235x5
185x7

Skull crushers: 55x7
65x4
60x6

Pushdowns: 70x5
60x6
60x5


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 16, 2006)

I art confused... This is yesterday's workout, but I thought you already posted it...

and FYI those pullups are called "parallel grip pullups"


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 17, 2006)

You have some pretty good workouts for someone your BW. Nice job, man. I love seeing other people around my age stick to their workouts. It's so much less annoying than my friends who keep quitting. Keep up the good work and keep piling on the plates!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I art confused... This is yesterday's workout, but I thought you already posted it...
> 
> and FYI those pullups are called "parallel grip pullups"


 
nah, I didnt get a chance to so I did late...

thanks for the pullup name


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> You have some pretty good workouts for someone your BW. Nice job, man. I love seeing other people around my age stick to their workouts. It's so much less annoying than my friends who keep quitting. Keep up the good work and keep piling on the plates!



thanks for checking my journal out... finally someone besides sean posting... geeesh lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2006)

4/19/06: Chest and rotator cuff conditioning: Rep Range

Butterfly machine: 100x9
110x8
100x7

BB flat bench: 125x8 
120x9
115x6 (barely no rest interval from the 2nd-3rd set cause spotter had to go...)
115x6

DB Incline bench: 35x9
40x8
35x7

Dips: BWx9
10x5
BWx6


DB Scaptions: 2sets 
DB external rotations: 2sets


I was actually pretty surprised with how good my chest found... pretty good


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 20, 2006)

nice frame bro,build on the top of it


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 20, 2006)

just posting up my thread about a school project im doing, if you want to help check it out please:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63758


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2006)

4/23/06: Back and Triceps: Rep range

*I have only done 1 work out this rep range week so far (chest and rotator stuff) and then todays workout is the 2nd this week and its sunday... heh, well I decided to just do the 3rd rep range workout (legs and some biceps, rotator cuff) either tomorrow or tuesday... then take the rest of next week off as a little break. This week has been busy and next week will be too, its finals time at school... tomorrow-tuesday-wednesday are finals days, after that its time to go back home. I hope to start a decent bulking diet when I get back, hopefully I gain some good weight this summer. Anyway here is todays workout (which felt pretty good, a nice break from a kinda stressful finals week):

Deadlift: 175x9
185x8
175x8

cable rows: 100x10
115x8
100x8

lat pulldowns (cable machine): 100x9
pullups: BWx5 (wider than normal grip)
latpulldowns: 100x8
pullups: BWx4
lat pulldowns: 85x9

cable pushdowns: 60x10
60x8
50x9

DB skullcrushers: 25x5
20x6
15x8

BB Shrugs (no straps... grip baddd): 175x8
175x6
DB's: 65x13 

i weighed myself: 146.8 lbs


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2006)

Where the hell are you workouts andrew? 

Are you taking a week off and revamping your diet/routine?


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2006)

5/3/06: Chest and some rotator cuff stuff: power

butterfly machine: 110x7
120x6
130x4

BB flat bench: 135x5
125x6
125x5

DB incline: 35x6
40x6
45x4

Dips: bwx7
10x5
15x4

cuban press-2 sets

db external rotations-2sets

well I took last week off, and then I didnt get to working out until today this week, I plan to get my other 2 days done this week still.

I have been a bit busy just getting back from school to home. But hopefully I develop a good routine and get into it good, my diet really needs to be taken care of though... lol 

anyway, it felt good to actually workout tonight


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

Wow, a workout


----------



## AndrewSS (May 5, 2006)

5/5/06: Legs + Triceps  - Power

box squat: 175x6
195x6
215x3
195x4

stiff leg deadlift: 135x6
145x6
155x5

lying leg press: 110x6
130x5
130x4


skullcrushers: 65x5
60x6
60x5

pushdowns: 70x6
80x2
70x5
70x5


----------



## Seanp156 (May 5, 2006)

Nice box squats andrew !


----------



## AndrewSS (May 14, 2006)

*update for an "old" workout

5/10/06: Back and Abs : Rep range


BB Rows: 115x10, 125x8, 125x8

DB Rows: 50x9, 50x8, 45x9

BB Shrugs: 185x12, 195x9, 185x9

4 sets of ABS work

*had to make it short because I was at home in the basement and it was like midnight - I didnt wanna piss off my parents from making too much noise (lat pull down is noisey and deadlifts).

* If it isnt obvious, I have been pretty damn bad the last few weeks about keeping my routine, I have been busier than I thought with work and etc, but now I have realized its gonna take more discipline than I thought... last week is hopefully my last "lazy" week, I hope to start a good diet and stay consistant now.... we will see!


----------



## AndrewSS (May 14, 2006)

5/14/06: Chest and Back - Shock

* I had to make today's workout a big one to make up for messing up most all of the week, oh well - next week I will get down to business... but the workout today felt good, it was a lot to do... probably not ideal to do so much  , but oh well it felt good to actually workout hard. I felt like I needed to really make it a good one since i have been being a terd lately  

_Superset_: 
DB incline: 40x9
Butterfly mac: 95x10
DB incline: 45x8
Butterfly mac: 110x8

_Dropset_:
BB Flat bench: 125x8, 115x5, 105x5

_Superset_:
Dips: 10x9
DB flat bench: 45x5
Dips: 10x6
DB flat bench: 40x6

_Superset_: 
Deadlifts: 165x10
cable rows: 75x10
deadlifts: 185x8
cable rows: 85x9
deadlifts: 175x8
cable rows: 95x9

*after that set ^ I was sooo tired, lightheaded and a bit nauseous

_Dropset_:
Lat pulldowns: 95x10, 105x8, 95x6

_Dropset_: 
BB Shrugs: 175x13, 175x10, 155x11 (grip was really hard - tired and no straps)

--- then 4 quick sets of some rotator cuff conditioning.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

Andrew, you lazy little bitch, get your act together !!!


----------



## AndrewSS (May 15, 2006)

^ yes massa


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

Here's my old bulking diet... 

eg:
Meal #1
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
1-1.5 cups oatmeal (measured before cooking)
0.75 cups 2% cottage cheese
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #2
Protein Drink:
1 scoop of Whey
2 scoops (0.66 cups total) oatmeal
2 tbs Natural PB
1 cup skim milk
1 banana AND strawberries

Meal #3
6 oz. chicken (before cooking)
10 oz. sweet potato, OR .75 cups rice, or .75 cups pearled barley
2 cups vegetables (broccoli, etc.)
1 tbs olive oil

Meal #4
Protein Drink:
1 scoops Protein,
2 scoops (0.66 cups total) oatmeal
1 cup skim milk
1 oz walnuts OR 2 tbs Natural PB
1 banana AND strawberries

Meal #5
6 oz. sirloin steak or lean meat
2 cups vegetables
10 oz potato
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #6 (Non Training Days)
6-oz chicken breast (or canned tuna or salmon),
2 cups vegetables;
~10-14 almonds (unsalted of course!)

Meal #6 (Training Days)
1.5 cups cooked rice,
6 oz meat of choice (chicken, steak, tuna, or salmon)
1 cup vegetables,
1 Tbs Olive oil

HERE are the approximate totals for that:

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fitday31vn.jpg

If it's hard to read, click it to zoom in. If you want, you can throw in snacks here and there such as a protein bar, or part of a sub sandwich to get the cals to around 4200-4400... My fav protein bars are the Met-Rx Protein Plus Chocolate Fudge (320 cals, 32g carbs, 32g protein, only 3g of sugar, and tastes great)


----------



## AndrewSS (May 15, 2006)

^ thanks sir


----------



## AndrewSS (May 17, 2006)

5/17/06: Triceps - Abs - shock

superset:

pushdowns: 50x10
closegrip bench: 65x10
pushdowns: 60x7
closegrip bench: 75x9

dropet: skullcrushers: 65x7, 55x7, 45x10

4 sets of abs stuff

stair master for 8min and did 1.07mi

* I tried to do DB seated military presses, I used 35db's for 5  and stopped cause my shoulder was feeling annoyed from it, I then used 30lb db's for 5 again and that was just as annoying... I dunno they just dont like to be stressed at all like that...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, im a douche bag... its been forever since I updated this. Well - I took last week off then the few weeks and what not before that I skipped a few workouts and obviously what I have done I havnt put in here... anyway I will get this week done I guess then I got vacation... when I get back I plan to get back into this after my stupidness.

Anyway, here is my last workout (working out tomorrow, hopefully - its gonna be busy depending on if the weather is nice (got a lot of yard work to do plus plan for the trip on saturday morning)

6/20/06: Legs and Triceps- Power

Squat machine (its in my basement, its ok): 180x8 (warmup and used to figure out how much I ought to use on this thing)
230x7
250x6
260x5

Calveraises: 100x10, 120x10, 120x10

Stiff leg deadlifts: 135x9, 135x8, 135x9

Leg extentions: 125x6, 135x6, 145x5

Pushdowns: 50x9, 60x5, 50x6

Skullcrushers: 65x6, 65x5, 55x7

Close grip bench: 65x10, 75x9, 85x9

4 sets of rotator cuff conditioning.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey bitch, you're never going to win your upcoming bodybuilding competition with this slacker attitude !!! Get your bulking diet down and get to the gym ! 

 At least you're doing something still. Are the shoulders still bothering you at all?


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 23, 2006)

*update*

Finally, an update to my journal... after a large gap of recording my workouts, however my routine hasnt taken a huge hit, but its still not where it ought to be. Anyway here it is... oh and this is my first time in a long time doing BB Squats, I usually do legs @ home with this squat machine, but I was at the world gym with sean for the first time in a while so I could do a real squat.

_8/23/06: Legs and Rotator cuff conditioning: Power

_BB Squat: 165x5, 175x4, 165x5, 165x4

Stiff leg deadlift: 145x9, 155x8, 155x8

Lying squat machine: 100x8, 120x4, 110x6

Leg curls: 60x7, 70x5, 70x4

Then 4 sets of rotator cuff conditioning.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 23, 2006)

I must say, tis not a bad vwerkiout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 26, 2006)

_8/26/06: Back & Shoulders - Power_

With todays workout I tried out some light shoulder work to see how it feels, I didnt feel much of any discomfort from what I did, so hopefully I can get back to regular shoulder training.

Deadlifts: 185x6, 205x4, 195x4

Lat Pulldowns: 110x7, 110x6, 110x6

BB Rows: 95x10, 115x6, 115x5

Cable Rows: 100x7, 100x6, 105x5

Shrugs: 185x11, 185x10, 185x10

Seated BB Military Press: 65x6, 75x6, 75x4

Lateral DB Raises: 20x8 (started to irrate my left shoulder a little), 15x16, 15x16, 10x23


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG a vwerkiout update....


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

lawl, real squats ftw.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 29, 2006)

_8/29/06: Chest and Triceps - Shock

_Dropset: BB Bench: 125x8, 115x7, 105x6

Superset: DB Incline: 45x8
Butterfly machine: 110x6
DB Incline: 45x6
Butterfly machine: 100x7

Dropset: Dips: 10x7, 7x4, BWx4

Superset: Pushdowns: 55x8
Close grip bench: 85x7
Pushdowns: 50x8
Close grip bench: 75x8

Dropset: Skullcrushers: 55x, 45x8, 35x7


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 31, 2006)

_8/31/06: Back + Rotator Cuff, Abs work: Shock

_Superset: Deadlifts: 185x8
DB Rows: 50x9
Deadlifts: 175x8
DB Rows: 50x8

Dropset: Lat pulldowns: 100x11, 105x8, 100x7

Superset: Shrugs: 185x11
Seated Rows: 100x8
Shrugs: 185xx11
Seated Rows: 95x8

4 Sets of abs

3 Sets of rotator stuff


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, whatever asshole. You had a spicy chicken, medium fries, an apple pie, and a Sobe No Fear, so I don't want to hear it bitch. Plus you lift pussy ass weight too.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 1, 2006)

^ fux you bitch


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 6, 2006)

_9/6/06: Chest and Triceps: Power_

*I am back @ school, I like there gym, and I am happy to use the better equipment here over my home stuff and paying $10 to use seans guest rate dealio @ the world gym back in columbus, however this christmas and next summer im not gonna be a retard and not sign up for the world gym so I should do better there.

Here it is:

BB Bench: 135x5, 135x4, 125x5, 125x5

DB Incline: 45x6, 50x4, 45x4

DB Decline: 45x5, 45x5, 45x4

Dips: 10x7, 15x4

Pushdowns: 60x7, 60x7

Skullcrushers: 55x5, 45x6

Weight: 143lbs... ugh I have lost too much weight, ugh - well I got steak and potatoes stuff in the crock pot thing in my room cooking - but anyway.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 6, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> _9/6/06: Chest and Triceps: Power_
> 
> *I am back @ school, I like there gym, and I am happy to use the better equipment here over my home stuff and paying $10 to use seans guest rate dealio @ the world gym back in columbus, however this christmas and next summer im not gonna be a retard and not sign up for the world gym so I should do better there.
> 
> ...



Good to hear you're actually going to sign up @ at vweourld jim in the winter and summer...

Not a bad workout I poseth, but why flat BB bench, incline DB, and decline DB? I'd only do 2 of those at most, and probably some shoulder work too, unless you do that on a different day.

143lbs huh? Damn, you were up higher than that for a while... I thought you weren't allowed to have a crock pot in your dorm room?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 6, 2006)

^ Yes, I think I need to do shoulders more now that they are feeling better... and yeah I guess that is too much of those 3.

Yah, 143 is a bit light - I think I hit 149lbs around april... they dont say anything about a crock pot


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Yes, I think I need to do shoulders more now that they are feeling better... and yeah I guess that is too much of those 3.
> 
> Yah, 143 is a bit light - I think I hit 149lbs around april... they dont say anything about a crock pot



Nice, now you just can make tons of chicken, steak, taters, and veggies, throw them in the fridge and microwave them throughout the week... Or do they allow microwaves?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 7, 2006)

^ There is a microwave down the hall, so I have access  just not in my room.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 8, 2006)

Well... gay - this is another time I make it down to the weight room to learn they are closed.... ugh I need to check the damn scedule everytime I go... =X


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 9, 2006)

_9/9/06: Back and Shoulders: Power_

Deadlift: 185x6, 205x4, 215x4

DB Rows: 50x7, 55x6, 55x5

Lat pulldown: (not a cable and pulley type) 110x7, 120x6, 130x4

Pull ups: BWx7, BWx6, BWx5

DB Seated Mil Press: 30x8, 35x7, 40x5

DB Lateral Raise: 15x14, 20x10, 15x12 <-- those rep totals are counting both arms together.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

Pansy ass.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 9, 2006)

^ damn, you cant stop being an asshole to me... you suck


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah i bet its really funny huh....


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes.... yes, it is.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 12, 2006)

_9/12/06 Legs and Rotator: Shock_

Dropset: BB Squat: 165x8, 145x8, 135x8

Superset: Stiffleg deadlift: 135x8
DB Lunges: 50x8
Stiffleg deadlift: 135x8


I had to finish after that, I thought my nausea and cramped legs would go away (caused when I completed the squat dropset) but it didnt. Ugh, I started to feel like I was gonna faint, I got dizzy and my eyes were a bit blurred or something. 

I have had dropsets of BB squats do this to me before but it went away shortly and wasnt as severe. I wonder if my still pretty under trained legs (got skipped last week after only like 1 or 2 previous weeks that I did BB squat training during almost the whole summer) combined with the fact I had dinner only about 30min previous.

Anyway, I still kinda feel like poo... seans probably gonna call me a pussy and etc, so screw you in advance


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

You pussy ass. I like the 13lbs SLDL's...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 12, 2006)

^ you sir, are a douchebag


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

...... And this is news to who?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 12, 2006)

^ go away.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2006)

_9/14/06: Chest and Triceps: Shock_

Dropset: BB BenchL 135x6, 125x4, 115,x4 (my reps were way off, stupid me didnt drop enough, oh well)

Superset: DB Incline: 45x8
Dips: 15x8
DB Incline: 45x4
Dips: 10x5

Superset: Closegrip bench: 85x7
Skullcrushers: 55x8
Closegrip bench: 85x7
Skullcrushers: 55x6

Dropset: Pushdowns: 60x7, 50x8, 40x10


I think next week I will switch to a different split type, probably an upper/lower split, we will see...


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you go to the same gym as Seany poo?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2006)

^ lol, seany poo...

Currently I am at school in indiana and I use the gym here, when I am back at home I use my house equipment often and tried to make it out to the world gym with sean occasionally. I should have joined the world gym this summer but I wont do that again, I plan to  join during christmas break and next summer break when I am back in columbus...


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Do it up!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 14, 2006)

I like my new nickname........ NOT. God I hate this new thread view style...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2006)

^ I agree, I dont really like this new layout


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 17, 2006)

9/18/06: Back + Shoulders: Shock

Superset: Deadlift: 175x9
DB Row: 50x8
Deadlift: 175x8
DB Row: 45x9

Superset: Latpulldowns: 110x10
BB Shrug: 185x12
Latpulldowns: 120x8
BB Shrugs: 185x11

Superset: DB Seated Mil Press: 35x10
Pullups: BWx6
DB Seated Mil Press: 40x8
Pullups: BWx6


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks like a nice quick vwerkuit.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 17, 2006)

^ ...... a comment thats not negative....


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

Haha, I knew it...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 17, 2006)

^ omg... are you a detective?

get out of my yeournal, its way too l33t for you...


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, as you can tell I havnt updated for a while - I decided to take this week off and start of next week with a different routine... I am thinking an upper/lower routine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 21, 2006)

Geee wiz! Yay for upper/lower.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 21, 2006)

true story


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 25, 2006)

Ugh, I just got back from GAY night class, gotta get a shake atleast or something for energy quick and fuggin figure out my routine... good going preparing.... lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 25, 2006)

Slackaaaaar.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 26, 2006)

^ stfu, I am going to workout in a min - time to start le uppearl lowearl


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 26, 2006)

_9/26/06: Upper 1_

Chin-ups: 8sets x 3reps 75RI - BW used

Overhead press: 8sets x 3reps 75RI - 85lbs used

DB Flat Bench Press: 4sets x 10reps 45RI - 40lb DB's used (last set I failed @ 8 reps) 

DB Rows: 4sets x 10reps 45RI - 40lb DB's used

Skull crushers: 4sets x 10reps 45RI - 45lbs used (last set I failed @ 8 reps)


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice, how'd the first workout feel? A bit different with timed RI's and trying to use the same weight the whole time?

The first few run throughs it'll take some getting used to knowing what weight you can use for all your sets.

On the chins you think you can add any weight or no? If they don't have a belt you could just put a DB between your feet.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 26, 2006)

^ pretty good, its different.

on the chins, I suppose I could add some weight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 28, 2006)

off to the jim for lower 1


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 28, 2006)

Have phun.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 28, 2006)

_9/28/06: Lower 1
_
Squats: 8sets 3reps @ 5RM - 75RI - 175lbs used

SLDL: 8sets 3reps @ 5RM - 75RI - 165lbs used

Leg press (not quite, our school has something, its called "squat press, its basically a leg press...): 4set 10reps @12RM - 45RI - 200lbs used

Crunches/decline situps: 4sets  10reps (2 sets per) (10lbs used for decline situps)


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, nice... I art eager to go back to an upper lower routine again... I'm not sure if I'll do this one again, use the same exercises and change sets/reps/RI's, or if I'll use different exercises...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 28, 2006)

eye doth like it so far, I could see myself changing the exercises and/or reps and sets - but not for atleast a few weeks I poseth... however I already took out the decline bench press for flat DB bench on upper 1...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 30, 2006)

Sooo.... yeah I am a retard, I forgot AGAIN that my jim closes @ 5pm on saturday...


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 30, 2006)

Good job fatass... You're on your way to obesity.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 30, 2006)

^ you sir, are a douchebag


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 2, 2006)

_10/2/06: Upper 1_

Overhead press: 8sets 3reps 75RI 5RM
90x6 sets then 85x2 remaining sets

Pullups: 8x4 75RI 
BWx8

DB Rows: 4x10 45RI 
40x4 (9 on 3rd and 8 on 4th  )

DB Bench press: 40x3 (35 for the last set  )

2 sets of close hand pushups... the gym was closing early so i had to do soemthing fast... oh well


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

Durrrr, I just realized that I did Upper 1 week 1 for both weeks... loller


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

Way to go Andrew, you're really bright aren't you...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess I will report my diet today... you get to see how my diet isnt all that great...

Got up for class at 9:30am - I didnt eat until 11:30am

Meal1: A moderate serving of a stir fry meal (think, mongolian BBQ) I made myself in the school cafeteria (pretty nice stir fry setup). It had veggies and beef in it, I ate maybe 6 or so ounces of beef.

Meal2: 2:30pm - 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with peaches in it. 1 cup of light yogurt, a glass of OJ and then a protein bar (I had a metrx one yesterday, but decided to try the snickers bar today, its basically a larger snickers with protein in it. It is 290 cals, 20g of protein, 23g or sugar... I know its a lot more sugar than the others and a bit less protein - but its sooo tasty  the bar size is 80g (5g smaller than metrx) )

Anyway, thats it soooo far...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Way to go Andrew, you're really bright aren't you...



Do you always have to be the biggest asshole ever?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, you should DEFINATLY eat something right when you get up... waiting to eat until after class is rediculous... Even if you just have a shake or protein bar it's better than nothing... Just get up early enough to have a meal...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

^ true story... I will do this now... massa


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

Meal3: 5:30pm Another stir fry thing, maybe a little more than 6 ounces of steak this time. 2 scoops of ice cream  and water.

I got my 6th batch of steak and tatties going in the crook poot, should be ready around midnight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Meal3: 5:30pm Another stir fry thing, maybe a little more than 6 ounces of steak this time. *2 scoops of ice cream * and water.
> 
> I got my 6th batch of steak and tatties going in the crook poot, should be ready around midnight.



Fatass...... Meh, you can use the extra weight =p


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

I got ashamed after eating it... so I purged


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

Meal 4: 7:25pm - Small serving of steak and tatties, last serving left from last batch... roughly 4 or 5 ounces of steakies and little potatoe piece.

Going to work out here soon, Lower 1 week B... (looks like its gonna be hard  )


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

_10/3/06: Lower 1 (B)

_Squats: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30RI - 125lbs used (only 10 reps on last set)

SLDL: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30RI - 135lbs used (only 10 reps on last set)

Leg press: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75RI - 180lbs used for 1st set, 200lbs for other 4 sets

Abs work: Circuit: Decline situps: 15x15
leg lifts: 10
Decline situps: 15x10
crunches: 20

Those squats kicked mein ass... wow


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll kick your ass into shape.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

^ lol...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

ugh... I gotta order whey... im about out.

Meal #5: Protein shake (1cup 2% milk, 4 small strawberries, half banana, generous amount of peanut butter (maybe 2 tbsp?) half cup or so of oatmeal, and a scoop of optimumm nutrition chocolate whey.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, you actually ended up making it to the gym, I'm surprised


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

^ Hahaha.... now I gotta hit the books...

oh

Meal #6: Two slices of papa johns pepperoni pizza.... I couldnt resist - 1 dollar a slice night... 

eating that after a big sheek makes me wanna purge all over the place... how the fux are you gonna eat a whole damn pizza hut god of all pizza's after your meet............


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Hahaha.... now I gotta hit the books...
> 
> oh
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? 2 slices gets you full, especially of Papa Johns...? I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to eat the whole thing, but damn if I don't try!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

^ bleh... yeah - right after a large sheek... they doth didst

Oh, BTW I actually freaking stretched well after my workout today...  go me.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 3, 2006)

Meal #7: 1/2 MetRX protein bar (whole bar: 320cal, 32g protein, 3g sugar). 
About 1 cup of cottage cheese with peaches in it, glass of OJ.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 4, 2006)

10/4/06

(I didnt eat early cause I was up till 4am last night working on a project, so I didnt have it in me to get up any earlier than necessary for my 10am class... but i plan on starting to eat breakfast regulary)

Oh and I just ordered another 10lb thing of Optimum Nutrition Whey 

Meal #1: Noon: Stir fry, veggies and tofu used (school ran out of steak... gay) 

Meal #2: 2pm: 1/2 MetRX protein bar, glass of OJ, 1/2 banana


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 4, 2006)

Meal #3: 4pm: A serving of about 5 or so ounces of steak, a half a potatoe, and 3 small carrot pieces (cooked with teh steak and potatoes in the crock pot) and a glass of cow breast milk


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2006)

Why didn't you just grab one of your protein bars even though you woke up late? For shame andrew, for shame...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 4, 2006)

^ Gee I dunno... cause im a dumbass and forgot


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 4, 2006)

Meal #4: 7:40pm Protein shake (ingredients listed earlier)

Meal #5: 11:15pm 2/3 cup cottage cheese with peaches 

Meal #6: eta... 11:40pm? 2 or 3 papa johns slices.... cant resist - a guy ordered some...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 6, 2006)

10/6/06: Upper 2 (b)

DB Incline: 3sets 12reps 30RI: 35lbs used (last set only got 7 reps...  )

BB Rows: 3sets 12reps 30RI: 95lbs used

Pulldowns: 5sets 5reps 75RI: 115lbs used

Dips: 5sets 6 reps - 75RI: 10db used (shoulda done more... I need harness thing here at home to hold weight, I have to use my feet to hold the DB's right now, holding anything more than 10lb DB's is kinda hard  )

DB Mil press: 5sets 5reps - 75RI : 35lbs used


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

lawl, you and Sean are funny.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Dips: 5sets 6 reps - 75RI: 10db used (shoulda done more... *I need harness thing here at home to hold weight, I have to use my feet to hold the DB's right now, holding anything more than 10lb DB's is kinda hard * )



Pussy!!! 45lbs and under should be no problem between your feet!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Meal #6: eta... 11:40pm? 2 or 3 papa johns slices.... cant resist - a guy ordered some...



I know the feeling. Whenever I was in the dorms guys would order pizza all the time. It would be after 11pm Papa Johns would be 1 topping large for 5 bucks. Guys would be paying with quarters and dimes. And of course I would have to get me some to. Just think papa johns is just trying to make america a fatter place. But damn its good.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Pussy!!! 45lbs and under should be no problem between your feet!!!



 OH pahhhhhhhhh leeasseeee


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> OH pahhhhhhhhh leeasseeee



You left out the *gay hand motion* 

Oh, and look at my avatar


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 10, 2006)

ohhhhh pahhhhhhh leeeasseeeee


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ohhhhh pahhhhhhh leeeasseeeee



BAHAHAHAHA Where the hell did you find that smilie!!!??!??? That's pwnage...
Anyway, I bought the new Dawn of War expansion between class and work today... Too bad I'm going to be too fucking busy this week to play it...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 10, 2006)

I found them on iwsti.com


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 10, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week C - 10/1/06

_Seated DB Mil Press: 4sets 6reps @ 5RM - 60RI
40DB's used

Pullups: 4x6 @ 8RM - 45RI
BW (only got 3 on my last set... for some reason my strength just dropped off  quickly)

BB Bench press: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60RI
115lbs used - 4th set 7 reps, 5th set failed on 6th rep 

DB Rows: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60RI 
45DB's used

Skullcrushers: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used (7 on last set)


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice workout... I'm somewhat suprised you're using the weight you are for DB presses and skull crusher, but your bench isn't higher. Oh, and andrew... I'm just going to turn into an online coach for you and stop lifting and eating well so I can do my best to coach you and play video games.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Meh.... my flat BB bench press has always been one of my least favorite workouts, I think its since I have basically been on a plateau with it for so long, it seems like I dont progress with it much... I dunno - I wonder if I should pay any special attention to it since it seems to lag.

Oh and yes, you should - make it your goal to end up like your avatar, BAHAHA


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 11, 2006)

lol, these gif smilies make me for some reason to make some stupid gif's with that editor like we did many a year ago


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> lol, these gif smilies make me for some reason to make some stupid gif's with that editor like we did many a year ago



Hahahaha, we made some awesome gifs with that thing... We should make some better ones and use them for our avatars.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 12, 2006)

_Lower 2: Week C: 10/12/06

_Squats: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60RI
170lbs used 1 set then 4 on the 2nd set, 160lbs used for the last two

SLDL's: 4x6 @8RM - 60RI 
155lbs used

Leg press: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60RI
220lbs used

Circuit of Abs work: crunches, 15lb decline situps, leg lifts, crunches.

woot


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good work... Son!

Why do you always do circuits for ab work? Why not try one exercise and use heavy weight? IE sometimes I use a 45lbs DB on decline situps for 8-12 reps.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 13, 2006)

^ I dunno... I pose I could do a heavy weighted decline situps, but I kinda like the high rep quick circuits...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 13, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week C: 10/13/06


_DB Incline: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used

BB Rows: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60RI
115lbs used

Dips: 6x3 @ 5RM - 60RI
20lbs used for first set, 25lbs used for the rest

Pulldowns: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60RI
110lbs used

Standing Overhead press: 75lbs used for 1 set then another for only 5 reps, 70lbs used for the last 2 but only got 4 reps on the last set.




"two young whipper-snappers with a knack for solving mysterys....... mmmmm ohhhhh ooooo... I just started getting a clue, ohhh thats giving me a RAGING clue... ohhh seriously I have such a raging clue right now"


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> _Upper 2: Week C: 10/13/06
> 
> 
> _DB Incline: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60RI
> ...



Throw this into your routine.


Keep most of your rep ranges static, like 45 LB'S for 4 x 6.


But take a set and make it have a dynamic rep range..

dumbell press 5 x 5...

Say you can do 60 LB dumbells for 5 reps but only 1 set...

you would do...

25 x 5
35 x 5
45 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5


Now, next week keep the first 4 sets the same... change your last set to:

60 x 5...

on week 3, don't change your last set, instead keep it 60 x 5...

Now change your 4th set to 55 x 5...


See what I'm saying?


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 13, 2006)

^ yeah I gotcha... I can doo eet


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

I gave him my old upper/lower routine

First # = sets
Second # = reps

Upper 1

Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

BB Decline Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Dorsi Flexor Machine Rows
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Skull Crushers
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Lower 1

Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

SLDLs
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Leg Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Decline Situps
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Upper 2

DB Incline Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

BB Rows
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 6x3 @ 5RM ??? 60sec RI

Push Presses
Week A: 4x3 @ 4RM ??? 90sec RI
Week B: 5x6 @ 8RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 3x1-3 @ 1-4RM ??? 60sec RI


Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Lower 2

Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 5x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Front Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Glute Ham Raises
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Hyperextensions
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

So, bigyl... You're telling him to pyramid up to a max set or something? Why? Also, you said keep the rep ranges static... The point of how this is set up is so you don't get locked into the same set/rep scheme each week and plateau earlier. I art confused, Dyldo 

Anyway, good workout andrew... Way to pwn those dips.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I gave him my old upper/lower routine
> 
> First # = sets
> Second # = reps
> ...



I mean keep the rep ranges static, but change one exersize and make it dynamic to see if it has an effect.  I'd raise the rest RI's also.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I have been screwed with crap to do lately, blehhh school sucks c0ck. Sunday after I played PB I was planning to workout to finally complete a 4day split. But I started to feel really tired/sick - today I feel a bit better but I have had a persistent tired feeling the last few days plus some cold symptoms and light head feeling. Oh well - I feel a little better right now, I am gonna start Upper 1 week A after I eat.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well gee wiz andrew, that's thuper dooper, I'll be doing upper 1 week a wednesday. Though, I'm thinking of throwing speed benching in there somehow.... Maybe I'll do it last instead of tricep work... I dunno  .


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 16, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week A: 10/16/06

_Seated DB Overhead press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
40lbs used for the first 2 sets,  then 45lbs used for the remaining 6

Pullups: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
15lbs used

DB Flat bench: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
40lbs used for the first 3 sets, then 35lbs used for last set

Bent over lever rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
25lbs used for first set, then 40lbs used for remaining

Skull crushers: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
45lbs used for 3 sets (only 6 or 7 reps on the last set): I had to do them with like 15 sec RI's cause the gym was closing, I was the last person in there and the cleaners were in. Gym closes @ 11pm I got there at just after 10pm (I have a night class till 9:15pm).


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 17, 2006)

going to the jim in about 15-30min

my diet and sleeping has been t3h suck lately, bleehhh - oh well, but yeah my diet needs more calories, tomorrow I am gonna restart meal recording....


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 17, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week A - 10/17/06


_Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
165lbs used

SLDL: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
165lbs used

Leg press: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
220lbs used (got 9 reps on the last set)

Abs work (circuit): decline situps: 15x12
crunches till failure
Decline situps: 15x9
leg lifts till failure


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 19, 2006)

commencing Upper 2...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 19, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week A: 10/19/06
_
DB Incline bench: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
50lbs used

BB Rows: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
115lbs used

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 75RI
BW used, only got 6 on the last set

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 75RI 
95lbs used for first set, then 90lbs used for following 3 (got 8 on last set)

Standing overhead press: 4x3 - 5RM - 60RI 
75lbs used

:shaketime:


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 19, 2006)

Good, now get your ass over here for gaming and pizza!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 19, 2006)

our yeournals are really on topic


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 19, 2006)

What's "on topic?" We post our workouts in them... that's all that matters.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 19, 2006)

this is supposed to be mature discussion thats beneficial to the interests of the community as a whole, duh

... bra


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 19, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> this is supposed to be mature discussion thats beneficial to the interests of the community as a whole, duh
> 
> ... bra



 Tell that to everyone in open chat.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 19, 2006)

^ truestory


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 20, 2006)

_Lower 2: Week A - 10/20/06

_Deadlift: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
195lbs used

Front squat: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
75lbs used *first time ever doing front squats, it is kinda hard for me to position the bar properly, it started to really agravate my right wrist 

Legcurls: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
50lbs used


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gee. Wiz.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 21, 2006)

^ thats thuper insightful


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 23, 2006)

Where the hell are your workouts!?


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2006)

week B starts on monday... however I was busy all day... long steory...


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 23, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> week B starts on monday... however I was busy all day... long steory...



Yeah, Mr. "I run out of gas." What a dumbass you are.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2006)

and my doth right testicle was not being nice today.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 23, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> and my doth right testicle was not being nice today.



Your testicle hurts because of all your violent masturbation.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah I dont think my genitals appreciate masturbation by cheese grater and such


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> yeah I dont think my genitals appreciate masturbation by cheese grater and such


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2006)

^ ummm, its very normal...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2006)

I found a video of me, except they spelled my name and got my country wrong...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THHZmhPVPfM&NR

heh


----------



## kenwood (Oct 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 24, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week B: 10/24/06

_DB Seated overhead press: 3x12 @15RM - 30RI: 35lbs used 

^ (11 reps on last set) then right after failure on my 6th rep on the last set I used 30lbs to finish (but still fell 3 reps short, I was tired!  )

Pullups: 3x12, 15RM, 30RI

BW used: 7 reps, 7 reps, 5 reps (all with the 30RI, there was no way I could do pull ups in those ranges so I just did BW for that...)

BB Bench press: 5x5, 7RM, 75RI: 135lbs used 

^ (the 4th set i failed on my 5th rep and the 5th set I failed on my 4th rep...)

DB Rows: 5x5, 7RM, 75RI: 55lbs used (actually did it all... lol)

Skullcrushers: 5x5, 7RM, 75RI: 60lbs for 1 set of 4 reps, then 55lbs used for all the rest

--- Today as you can see I made a lot of failures and some bad weight decisions... bleh - I still havnt quite figured out what I am able to do, especially since week B is the one im least used to...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 24, 2006)

listen to this epic post workout meal: 1 protein shake, 1 papa johns pepperoni slice, and 2 blueberry pop tarts ! 

hehe


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 24, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> listen to this epic post workout meal: 1 protein shake, 1 papa johns pepperoni slice, and 2 blueberry pop tarts !
> 
> hehe



FUCKING FATASS


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 24, 2006)

^ Ohhhh puhhhh leeeasseeee


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 26, 2006)

ugh... I dont wanna workout - I am so lazy... oh well - lower 1 week B... leaving in 15min :meh:


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 26, 2006)

Go you fucking pussy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 26, 2006)

I Dont Wanna!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 26, 2006)

_Lower 1__: Week B: 10/26/06

_Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
125lbs used

SLDL: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used (only got 10 reps on the last set)

Leg press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
220lbs used (probably could used 20lbs more methinks)


Circuit of abs work:

Decline situps: 20x10
Crunches: failure
Decline situps: 20x8
Leg lifts: failure


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well gee wiz, look the fuck at that... He went to the gym


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 26, 2006)

^ yep, I did...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 27, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week B: 10/27/06

_DB Incline bench: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used

BB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
95lbs used

Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
20lbs used

Pulldowns: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
120lbs used

Standing overhead press: 5x6 - 8RM - 75RI
70lbs used


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 27, 2006)

Ohhh, and I forgot to mention - I did 20 sets of flat BB benching and 20 sets of curls, I do that every friday before I hit da clubs! 

hah


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 27, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Ohhh, and I forgot to mention - I did 20 sets of flat BB benching and 20 sets of curls, I do that every friday before I hit da clubs!
> 
> hah



Not funny. Lawl, nice vwerkiout... 2 days in a row . Tis too bad you aren't in town to go to Chris' house tonight...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 27, 2006)

^ true steory...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

nothing like some bawls pre-workout


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

You would like balls before your workouts wouldn't you...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

actually, I would like some *BAWLS *pre-workout, not testicles like you imply, you immature little bitch.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realize you were so mature .


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I am... as a matter of fact, after my weight training I am going to the local coffee shop for some philosophical mentoring. Then after that I am going to my book reading.... 

so, yeah I am mature, take your childish and worthlessly stupid comments elsewhere, thanks!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

_Lower 2: week: B - 10/29/06


_Deadlifts: 5x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used for 1st set, then 155lbs used for remaining 2

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
85lbs used

Hyper extensions: 5x4 - 7RM - 75RI
35lbs used

had to leave cause I had to make a group project, oh well 


Oh and I actually stretched tonight, which I doth need to keep up as a routine as im not very flexible.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice vwerk on deadleefts and front squats... That's ghey about the group project... I hate that shit, you'd think in college, BS like that would be over, but no...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 29, 2006)

^ thats a true story.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 30, 2006)

stretch - then bed tyme.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> stretch - then bed tyme.



Wow, what a worthwhile post...


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

fuck you sean


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

In all seriousness, you don't post enough... You have 363 posts, I have over 4,500 and I'm not even much of a post whore.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

is that a true steory?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

Would I say it if it weren't a True Story?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

Technically everything you 2 posted since the new rules have been put in place is an infraction.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Technically everything you 2 posted since the new rules have been put in place is an infraction.



 Where are these written, "new rules?"


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

you cant mess with a level 90 barbarian and a level 6 druid


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Where are these written, "new rules?"




Old but there is alot of room for interpretation.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> you cant mess with a level 90 barbarian and a level 6 druid



True Story, though I am a level 90 barbarian, I believe you're a level 5 or 6 barbarian as well, not a druid.

My goal is to achieve this burly physique:


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

leaching mana PWNZ


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

True story... leaching life is even better. Lawlz @ my new ava.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

methinks it ought to be larger and brighter so you can see it better


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> methinks it ought to be *larger* and brighter so you can see it better



It doth can't be learger... It's already 75 pixels high.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

lolz, Byarbeareane of le 90th level!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

going to the jim, upper 1 week c tonight


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week C - 10/31/0_6

Seated DB overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
40lbs used

Pullups: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
BW used

BB Bench press: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
115lbs used (6 reps on 4th set, 5 reps on 5th set) 

^ im getting kinda frustrated with my flat benching (particulary BB) I have been quite stagnant with this lift for a while...

DB Rows: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used for first 2 sets, 45lbs used for following 3 sets

Skullcrushers: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used (7 reps on last set)

Stretch

It was nice to be using an mp3 player today (got to use one of my roomates) yalice in yains made the workout better


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wewt, my workout tomorrow whilst be almost identical...... Yes, so... you should buy my iPod when you come back.


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

wow, I must say my new avatar is leet - bahahahahahaha


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> wow, I must say my new avatar is leet - bahahahahahaha



Hahaha, "Fear of girls" for the win!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 31, 2006)

its quite uber


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 2, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week C: 11/2/06


_Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
165lbs used (PR, I was pretty surprised I completed this with 165lbs  )

SLDL: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
155lbs used

Leg Press: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
240lbs used
_
Abs circuit_:  
crunches to fail
decline situp: 15x11
crunches to fail
decline situp: 15x8
crunches to fail


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 2, 2006)

Noice vwerk on un le sqoots.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 2, 2006)

hahaha "le sqoots"


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 3, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week C: 11/3/06

_DB Incline Bench: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used

BB Rows: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
120lbs for 1 set, 115lbs for the remaining 3

Dips: 6x3 - 5RM - 60RI
25lbs for 6 reps (durrr, I glanced at the sheet and did the wrong amount of reps...)  
Then I used 30lbs for 2 sets, then decided that I could use 35lbs for the remaining 3 sets... I know I kinda butchered this one but oh well

Pulldowns: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
120lbs used

I skipped overhead standing press because my left shoulder is starting to kinda feel a little like it used to.

Light rotator cuff conditioning

Stretch

- I am getting the faint feeling in my left shoulder again, it maybe a result of me kinda skipping on my rotator conditioning too much for the past 2 months or so... anyway I hope that I can stop it from developing to actual pain and disabling my workouts at all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 3, 2006)

That doth is not good about le shouldeulrs... Dips look good though, you didn't "butcher" them, you're still find out what weight to use. That's not good you stopped rotar cuff work for 2 months... I do rotar cuff work twice every week.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 3, 2006)

^ i doth yam a dumbass for not continuing my rotator cuff work routinely, same goes for stretching...

Anyway stretching and rotator cuff conditioning will be included routinely from now on.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 5, 2006)

Going to go workout: Lower 2: Week C

Preworkout little meal: 1 banana, 10-15 almonds (wasnt really counting), 1 BAWLS (part mixed with CEE), 1 glass of whole milk with some oats in it...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 5, 2006)

_Lower 2: Week C: 11/6/06


_Deadlifts: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
warmup with: 135x5, 165x6. 
_195lbs used_ (had to use 35 as the biggest plate so it was shorter than usual, that "badass" college lifters were using all the 45 plates by the deadlift area (the rest of all the 45lb plates are like octagon shape so its annoying to DL with them.....)

Front squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
warm with: 45x8, 65x7.
_105lbs used _(PR, however I havnt done these long at all)

Hyper extensions: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
35lbs used

Leg curls: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
_50lbs used _for first 4 sets, then _40lbs _for the rest (fell short of 8 for the last 2 sets)

Abs work: 3 sets

Rotator cuff work: 4 sets

Stetch


- the workout took almost 30min longer than it needed to cause those 2 deadlifters were preventing me from using the squat rack cage dealios cause there was a group over there... doing deadlifts then/and squats


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice work getting your front squats up slowly... I probably would've used the octogon shaped once and just controlled it so it landed flat... Or fully set it down each rep....... Or I would've been a badass and kill the so called "badasses."


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 5, 2006)

^ truestory... I shoulda just put a plate under the 35's that I was using to have em the "normal" height, but oh well - I guess im a dumbass


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 7, 2006)

Starting Upper 1 week A shortly...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 7, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week A: 11/7/06

_DB Overhead press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
45lbs used

Pullups: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
20lbs used (barely made the last 2 sets)

DB bench press: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
40lbs used (last set I got about a 60-70 sec RI cause someone needed a spot, I didnt think he would take so long... but I guess not...)

DB Rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
45lbs used for first 2 sets, the 40lbs used for last 2 sets

Skullcrushers: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
50lbs used for first 3 sets, then 45lbs used for last set

not to shabby i pose


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

Uhhh... You don't really need a spotter for DB presses unless you're going pretty dayum heavy... If you fail, you just push them off to the side and drop them... Or do a situp with them.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Uhhh... You don't really need a spotter for DB presses unless you're going pretty dayum heavy... If you fail, you just push them off to the side and drop them... Or do a situp with them.



Nein, some guy doing flat BB bench near me asked for a spot - I did but he took a bit long "preparing" - I dont ever ask for spots for DB bench


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhh I gotcha.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 7, 2006)

^ true story

Go play Gears of War...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ true story
> 
> Go play Gears of War...



I want to, but I doth need to finish this papeourl and eat...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 9, 2006)

Ugh, I about pulled an all nighter last night doing a project (up till 5:50am), its kinda screwed with my day - I went to Ball State for a stupid muesem visit this morning, then class, then lunch and finally slept from 2pm to 7pm, I am gonna get some food and stuff then hopefully get to the gym by 9:30pm or so... I hope I can get some energy for Upper 1 week A...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> Ugh, I about pulled an all nighter last night doing a project (up till 5:50am), its kinda screwed with my day - I went to Ball State for a stupid muesem visit this morning, then class, then lunch and finally slept from 2pm to 7pm, I am gonna get some food and stuff then hopefully get to the gym by 9:30pm or so... I hope I can get some energy for Upper 1 week A...



Lawl, that sucks... What was the project for? Was it a group project? WTF is with a museum visit... Badasses don't go to museums Andrew... Methinks your sleep schedule's gonna be foox0red... Maybe you should get some Melatonin to help you fall asleep at a normal time or something.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 9, 2006)

^ bahahahaha... its true - badasses dont go to museums... but have I ever been badass? Anyway, I think I can fall asleep by 1-2am tonight so thats ok methinks.

Luckily my fridays PWN, I just have one class @ 10am then nothing else... its awesome.

I am just trying to get some food and energy before going to the gym by 9:30pm or so tonight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, get your ass in gear and go! Oh, my fridays are equally as awesome becuase I NEVER have class on fridays  I do work a little bit tomorrow though...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 9, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week A: 11/9/06

_Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
185lbs used (I believe its a PR)

SLDL: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
165lbs used

Leg Press: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
240lbs used

Abs circuit: crunches: failure
decline situps: 15x15
crunches: failure
decline situps: 15x10

Rotator cuff work: 4 sets

Stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

Good le vwerkiout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 11, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week A: 11/11/06


_DB Incline Bench: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
50lbs used

Standing lever rows: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI 
_50lbs _used for 3 sets, then _52.5lbs _for 1 set, then _55lbs _used for the remaining

I "circuited" the rows and dips to save time.

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
_BW _used but I only got 7 reps on the 3rd set, then 6 reps on the last set

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
_130lbs _used for 2 sets then _120lbs _for 1, then _115lbs _used for the last set

Standing mil press: 3x3 - 4RM - 75RI
80lbs used

^ I sped that one out cause the weight room was closing. The room closes at 5pm on saturdays here and I was cutting it close.

I weighed myself with boxers/shorts/jeans/shirt/sox on the scale in the room: 153lbs


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> _Upper 2: Week A: 11/11/06
> 
> 
> _DB Incline Bench: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
> ...



Le OMG, heavy weight now! Lawl, it looks like you've gained a few lbs at least.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 11, 2006)

^ sean, I am massive, 153lbs is EPIC


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)

True Story..... Lawl, the other day I saw this woman doing trap bar deadlifts with like 245lbs... She was hawt too... I was like, omg, she's stronger than andrew.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 12, 2006)

^ bahaha, you are le huge douche


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 12, 2006)

I whilst no have lower 2 for this week because I had too many distractions/obligations today, oh well - this week was decently busy... 

Next week I should be able to do all 4 workouts 



*edit* sean, I can see your routine douchebag comment already....


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lawl.... Lazy ass...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 13, 2006)

^ uhhhhh whhhattt evvvaaaaaahhh


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

About to go start Upper 1: Week B, finally - I feel like I hath not beenst to the jim in a while... hopefully I can improve some on my BB benching...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week B: 11/14/06

_DB Overhead seated press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used for 2 sets (got 8 on 2nd set), 30lbs for 8 reps

Pullups: 3x7 - 9RM  - 30RI
BW used, last set got 5 reps

BB Bench press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
135lbs used

DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used

Skullcrushers: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used

Rotator cuff work

Stretch

- Work out was ok, I didnt do so great for DB overhead or pullups, but atleast I completed my BB benching for all 5 sets without reducing weight/reps


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice workout... Pullups seem pretty good given the RI's to me... Better than I can do  .Benching looks a little better than normal too.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Doth pose, yeah the benching was a bit better, lately with that weight and whatnot I wouldnt make it to all 5 reps on the last 2 sets, but I did.

I still feel like my bench is purty shatty... I still wonder if I should focus on my chest a bit more... i dunno if more volume is needed, any thoughts?

*post #420... I better go fire up the bong to celebrate duddeeeee.... sean, next time I get intown wanna get blazed and run over some children?*


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ Doth pose, yeah the benching was a bit better, lately with that weight and whatnot I wouldnt make it to all 5 reps on the last 2 sets, but I did.
> 
> I still feel like my bench is purty shatty... I still wonder if I should focus on my chest a bit more... i dunno if more volume is needed, any thoughts?
> 
> *post #420... I better go fire up the bong to celebrate duddeeeee.... sean, next time I get intown wanna get blazed and run over some children?*



Umm, yeah we do that everytime you come back... Then we'll hit up the Ozone (company that bought Hot Shots Billiards and Bar) for some drinks and screw some girls on the pool tables.

Benching is pretty slow for me to gain as well... Some of the guys I lift with said that it's really hard to gain on your bench without putting bodyweight on... Where is your slow/sticking point when you bench? Right off the chest?


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 15, 2006)

^ Methinks its more so on the bottom to mid part of the lift... I read that FuFu felt like speed benching could help, I also might agree that using more weight to train in a rep range of like 3 reps or so more often could help, IDK anymore ideas?

The bodyweight thing defintly would make sense though...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

Speed benching *might* help... Other suggestions are flat DB presses (the guys I lift with said that). Also, pause presses: pausing on your chest for ~ 3 seconds and bench presses starting at the bottom. To do those you need a power rack, then adjust the safety bars so the bar is resting on the RIGHT at your chest level and start the bench press from the bottom instead of the top, the will take the stretch reflex out of the lift.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 15, 2006)

^ I might try that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

Where teh hell is your update?!


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 16, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week B : 11/16/06


_Sqoots: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used (PR) (really happy I got these, it was hard but I got it, thx Tool... hah)

SLDL's: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Leg Press: 5x5 - 7RM - 60RI
260lbs used

Abs Circuit: 2x crunches to failure, 2x decline situps to failure

Rotator Cuff work: 4 sets

Stretch

woot


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

2x crunches to failure??? Can't you do like 100+ crunches without stopping?

Lawl, you wrote, "sqoots"


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 16, 2006)

^ 2 sets to failure


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, I know... What I'm saying is, are you doing like 100-200 crunches per set?


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 16, 2006)

^ oh.... well at that point methinks failure maybe a bad word to use... rather (till it hurts bad enough I stop).... absolute failure... NO, more like 40-50 reps or something...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 18, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week B: 11/18/06


_DB Incline Bench Press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
40lbs used for 2 sets (on 2nd set only got 6 reps), 35lbs used for the last set

BB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
95lbs used

Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
20lbs used (maybe coulda used 25lbs)

Pulldowns: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
130lbs used

BB Shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 75RI
185lbs used (only got 10 reps last set)


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 18, 2006)

Weeeeeeee


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 18, 2006)

these brothers in my wing of the 1st floor will have stood @ walmart for about 48hrs by 12am tonight to get their nintendo Wii hahaha


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

_Lower 2: Week B: 11/19/06

_Deadlifts: 5x12 - 15RM - 30RI
165lbs used for 3 sets, 155lbs for 1 set (10 reps), 145lbs for the last set

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
85lbs used

Hyper extensions: 3x8 - 10RM - 30RI
35lbs used

Circuit of Bicep work: 25DB's: 20 (combined both arms)
30DB's: 16 (combined)
25DB's: 16 (combined)

Rotator cuff work

Stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice work, especially for only 30 minutes. I didn't realize the template I sent you was 5x12 deadlifts and 30 sec RI's.... That sucks


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

^ yeah you facking asshole... was that supposed to be that way??? Haha, cause that was friggin hard, I forgot it was 5 sets... at the 3rd set I looked at the paper again and was like "omg.... GAY"



Decent workout still....


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

^ Whuttt evvahhhh

I yearn for GoW and whatnot for the g4m1ng s3ssi0n


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't forget the BAWLS, your PSP, VCS and chargeourl! When are you driving back??? Tomorrow? Also, you should get Killzone: Liberation before then


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

Coming home tuesday, probably back by 5pm


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thuper Dooper!


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

I felt like posting this here... cause its so leet

my old mullet from march or so in 05


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hahahahaha... That was so classic.... Twas awesome the day you went to school with it... You've gotta bring it back for badassness.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

^ hahahaha.... its coming in very slowly... I havnt cut my hair for a while but its probably gonna be march before its that long...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Boooooo! You need it for paintball intimidation.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 19, 2006)

Hahahahhaha...  indeed, dont worry I thinks that I whilst try to grow it out, but I am not promising anything....


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 22, 2006)

_Upper1: Week C: 11/21/06


_Seated DB Overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
40lbs used

Pullsdowns: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
115lbs used

BB Bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
115lbs used

DB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs

Skullcrushers: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 22, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week C: 11/22/06


_Squoots: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
170lbs

SLDL: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
165lbs 

Lying Leg press (sled?): 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
90lbs 1 set, 100lbs for the rest

Circuit of abs work (crunches(2 sets), declinesitups(2sets), leg lifts (2sets))

Circuit of curls: 25db's: 16reps? (didnt really count), 30db's: 14reps?, 35db's: 8 reps?

2mi on the bike (9min or so)

Stretch.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2006)

You haven't worked out in 6 days... WTF you fatass....


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah well... I am going shortly...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 28, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week A: 11/28/06

_Overhead Seated DB press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
45lbs used

Pullups: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
15lbs used

BB Speed benching: 8x3 - roughly 50% of 1RM used - 60RI
80lbs for first 2 sets, then 75lbs used for the rest

Bent over lever rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
40lbs used for first set, then 45lbs used for the rest

Skullcrushers: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
45lbs used

DB Flat bench: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
40lbs used for 3 sets (weight room closed)

Gut workout overall, the speed benching is gonna take some getting used too, its hard to control it from not hitting my chest... but anyway hopefully  this will help me to get over my BB flat benching plateau...


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Drop down and give me 2038928! That's an order private! Make em count and I'll have Sergeant Connors report and give you a reach around.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 28, 2006)

wtf.... reach around!?


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

I did some testing in my health class today, some numbers were:

Caliper skin fold test: 8% BF
That electro test thingie (like the thing you have sean): 6.7% BF
Weight: 150lbs 
Waist: 28" or 29"
Height: 5' 11.5"

I am making steak and potatos tomorrow, havnt had it for about 2-3 weeks... I need to get more serious with my diet, I need to bulk. Some of its time and money constraints, then poor planning. Must beoulk-0rZ


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2006)

How did they do the caliper test? Was it just 3-site? quad/chest/abs?

If I put another 2-3 inches or so inches on my quads, they'll be as big as your waist .

You doth need to get serious about eating... Have planned meals, prepare so you don't run out of food, don't skip meals, etc...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> How did they do the caliper test? Was it just 3-site? quad/chest/abs?
> 
> If I put another 2-3 inches or so inches on my quads, they'll be as big as your waist .
> 
> You doth need to get serious about eating... Have planned meals, prepare so you don't run out of food, don't skip meals, etc...




The test was done by myself (so probably not the best, but I tried to do it right). 

It was quad/chest/abs

lolz about the my waist being like your quads.

True story bout the meals...


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah... When I got mine tested using that method it was like 8.9% BF... Lawl. I think you really need 9-site or higher to get much accuracy with calipers... Even then, many people usually do it 3 times then average it. Not like you really need to be concerned with BF% anyway though.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

true story...

welp, time to get the steak and titties and carrots going...


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week A: 11/30/06


_Squoots: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
185lbs used (PR, I barely made it on my last 2 sets)

SLDL: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
165lbs used for 1 set, 175lbs used for the rest

Leg press: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
230lbs used

Ab work circuit of 5 different sets (leg lifts, crunches, decline situp)

Rotator Cuff work (4 sets)

Stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2006)

Gut vwerk. Finally getting to 185 on sqooots doth good. SLDL looks good too... I think it's weird how 4x6 and 8x3 numbers can be so close.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

true story, I am wanna figure out what my real 1RM's are for my bench, squat, and deadlift... probably will over christmas break try to see what I can do.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> true story, I am wanna figure out what my real 1RM's are for my bench, squat, and deadlift... probably will over christmas break try to see what I can do.



I can spot if need be... Are you going to get a winter pass? I'm not sure what the deal is on it, I forgot to ask tonight. My guesses would be 155-165 bench, 225 squat, 255-265 deadlift based on what I've seen you do in your journal.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 30, 2006)

^ I would be purty happy if I made those numbers... I do plan on getting the winter pass, hopefully the pricing is purty gut.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 1, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week A: 12/1/06


_DB Incline bench press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
55lbs used (PR)

BB Rows: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
120lbs used

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
BW used (8 reps on 3rd set, 7 reps on last set)

Speed benching: 8x3 - 45RI
75lbs used


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice vwerk.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

Good stuff, lawl, nice avatar.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 2, 2006)

gracias, I am glad to see positive posts here...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2006)

Andrew, I expect when you get back for winter break, you have a mullet... I also expect you keep it the entire winter break and go paintballing with it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2006)

nice squat PR.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Andrew, I expect when you get back for winter break, you have a mullet... I also expect you keep it the entire winter break and go paintballing with it.



WELL, im workin on it...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> nice squat PR.



thanks, and DOMS is in full effect still...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> thanks, and DOMS is in full effect still...



Niiiiicccccceee. Nothing like some good ole DOMS.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you like speed benching? 
Do you feel like you are getting anything out of it?

Sorry for all the questions, but I just stopped doing them. I feel like I get more out of rep work. Only reason I ask is because everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

He just started doing speed benches... I just showed them to him last time he was in town... My guess is he hasn't done them enough to tell yet...

I think they can be useful to get used to pushing with everything you've got no matter what weight you're using, but once you grasp that concept, they can lose their effectiveness... I don't do them anymore either.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

They are very hard on my joints.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hrmm... Didn't both me . Of course, I've never gone higher than 135lbs on them since that's ~60% of my 1RM... Don't want to use much above that for speed work.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I think I use about 190-200. Didnt bother me at first, but started to so I just cut em out.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Do you like speed benching?
> Do you feel like you are getting anything out of it?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I just stopped doing them. I feel like I get more out of rep work. Only reason I ask is because everyone has a different opinion.



Like sean said, I just started doing them... I am hoping to get away from my flat bench plateau... Fufu recommended these as something that he thought helped. I also plan to either get switch my week B or C for a weight that focuses on heavier weight particularly for my flat benching.

Any ideas there, sean since you gave me the basic layout of my routine right now, I wonder how I should adjust it...


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

What does your routine look like right now?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

First # = sets
  Second # = reps

  Upper 1

  Overhead Press
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  Chinups
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  BB Flat bench (almost 50% of the time I adjust to DB)

  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

  Some sort of Row (switch DB/t-bar rows)

  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

  Skull Crushers
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


  Lower 1

  Squats
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  SLDLs
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  Leg Press
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

  Decline Situps
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


  Upper 2

  DB Incline Bench Press
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  BB Rows
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  Dips
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 6x3 @ 5RM ??? 60sec RI

  Shoulder work/Speed benching
 Week A: 4x3 @ 4RM ??? 90sec RI
  Week B: 5x6 @ 8RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 3x1-3 @ 1-4RM ??? 60sec RI



  Pulldowns
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


  Lower 2

  Deadlifts
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 5x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

  Front Squats
  Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
  Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
  Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI
   Hyperextensions
  Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
  Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
  Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI









Then I throw in abs work and rotator cuff work several times over the week.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like a very solid routine to me, how long you been doing this one? 

Personally as far as speed benching goes, I dislike it. I dont think it helps all that much with your overall max. I think a ton of back work along with incorporating some DB bench and some 3rm and 1rm lifts in there like westside does will do the trick. I am simply not a fan of speed benching. Very hard on my joints (like I have said multiple times). I do like your routine however. I would go as heavy as you possibly could on rows, even if you do sacrifice a little form, I have seen tremendous development in my back since I started doing that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Hrmmm... not sure, 1-2 months now... I believe
_
Lower 2: Week A: 12/3/06


_Deadlifts: 8x3 - 5rm - 75RI
215lbs used (I usually worry about my deadlift form, I wish I could tell if I am rounding my back here... but these felt pretty good)

Front squats: 7x4 - 7rm - 60RI
125lbs used (just starting to get used to these, I adjusted the rep/sets for this one)

Hyper extensions: 4x10 - 12rm - 45RI
25lbs used (couldnt get to the last set)

It sucked, they really started shutting lights off and crap and I couldnt finish... I had one more set of hyper exts, and wanted to do RC/abs work


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Do they not have mirrors where you workout?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

they do, but only forward, I cant really tell if I am rounding... I tend to worry about form stuff, hopefully im not really.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Just ask someone who is there if he can take a look. Simple enough huh? As long as you can feel yourself driving through your legs and your back doesnt feel rounded I think you are probably doing fine.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

^ true story


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh and another measurement from my health class, is the "elbow breadth" measurement it helps to determine "frame size" I measured at about 71mm thats about on the border line to the small frame to medium frame designation, but is still small frame.

Just thought I would throw that in fwiw


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wait... How do they measure it? I was thinking like a forearm measurement, but that wouldn't work.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2006)

its like your funny bone dealio to the outside part opposite of that of the elbow


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Many guys look amazing with a small frame. I wouldnt sweat it. Small frame normally equals small waist, which makes it much easier to look thicker and bigger! Thinking postive at all times.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Many guys look amazing with a small frame. I wouldnt sweat it. Small frame normally equals small waist, which makes it much easier to look thicker and bigger! Thinking postive at all times.



I agree... A smaller frame makes the same amount of muscle look bigger than it would on a larger framed person... I think I'm fairly small framed too... my wrists are like 6-6.5in in circumference.


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

True story. Funny this topic came up because today I was thinking that it is probably easier for an ectomorph to looked "jacked" compared to an endomorph. Sure you can have more muscle, but with all that fat covering it doesn't come across as much.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 4, 2006)

I suppose, but is it possible a smaller framed person is more apt to injury? Or no?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

i feature a noticable amount of DOMS in my forearms today, its gotta be from the deadlifts, I was really fighting to keep grip in the last few sets on sunday... the DOMS im feeling has got to be from that... no sean its not from whacking off either (preemptive to his usual douchebag/asshole/Ithinkimclever comments).


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> i feature a noticable amount of DOMS in my forearms today, its gotta be from the deadlifts, I was really fighting to keep grip in the last few sets on sunday... the DOMS im feeling has got to be from that... no sean its not from whacking off either (preemptive to his usual douchebag/asshole/Ithinkimclever comments).



 Ok, it's just from giving your horny Brizilian room mate handjobs.

Did you just now learn the term DOMS in your health class or something? You seem to like to use it to show you're all edumacated now.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

^BAHAHAH I knew it sean, always find a way to be a cunt, you are truely an asshole - you make me want to cry. And yes to both of those comments.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

x029029029022


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week B: 12/5/06


_DB Seated Overhead Press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used for 2 sets (10 reps on 2nd set), 30lbs used for the last set (only 6 reps...  )

Pullups: 3x7 - 9RM - 30RI
BW used (only 5 reps on last set)

BB Flat bench press: 3x3 - 5RM - 75RI
Warmup: 115x5, 135x2.
145lbs used

DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used

Skullcrushers: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
60lbs used for first 4 sets, 55lbs used for last set


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Pullups are looking good.

Why does it smell like shit in my room?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

^ thanks, cause sean tried to give you a glass bottom boat while you were sleeping, but he missed.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

damnit, me and my roommate go through milk like its nothing, its been like 3 gallons in the last 4 or 5 days


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

thilly boyths


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ thanks, cause sean tried to give you a glass bottom boat while you were sleeping, but he missed.



 That's horrible.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 5, 2006)

lollercopter.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

I just reviewed my first few pages of my journal.

I have only gained about 5lbs in the 11months since the start. I have gotten stronger, no doubt, however its not huge differences... however I had some stupid periods of slacking in spring/summer - so I guess thats not horrible.

But still, I find the fact I have only really gained like 5lbs in that time period sad... but oh well recently my diet has gotten more serious for bulking... Hopefully by spring I can make some considerable gains.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

well....(a) slacking....(b) what was your diet like.....(c) is that 5lbs of lean muscle mass?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

^ I will have to look at my journal to see exactly when I was slacking with my training, but it was mostly in spring/summer back home. Also, it hasnt been until september that my diet has resembled anything near "bulking" but still isnt that great, it mostly just lacks structure, but given my circumstances (at school) I think its pretty decent.

I would say that 5lbs is lean mass...


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Eat eat eat!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ I will have to look at my journal to see exactly when I was *slacking with my training, but it was mostly in spring/summer* back home. Also,* it hasnt been until september that my diet has resembled anything near "bulking" but still isnt that great, it mostly just lacks structure,* but given my circumstances (at school) I think its pretty decent.
> 
> I would say that 5lbs is lean mass...



can't expect optimal results if the effort is not optimal on your part.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> can't expect optimal results if the effort is not optimal on your part.



true story


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> can't expect optimal results if the effort is not optimal on your part.



Unless you use Cell-Tech.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Unless you use Cell-Tech.



Or Gakic


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree P-Funk, the plan is to not repeat those mistakes now


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 7, 2006)

Woot, good workout today...
_
Lower 1: Week B: 12/07/06


_Squats: 4x2 - 3/4RM - 60RI
205lbs used
then *225lbs for 1 rep* *PR* (amazed I got it, I was stuck halfway through for about 1 second but finally finished it)

SLDL's: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Leg Press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
270lbs used

Abs Work: Crunches 2 sets, Leglifts 2 sets

Rotator cuff: 5 sets 

Stretch

Weight: 153.4 lbs


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Noice PR!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 7, 2006)

^ thanks, I am especially happy since it was after the 4x2 205lbs squatting...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good work... Weight looks a little heavier too... Is that with shoes on too?


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ thanks, I am especially happy since it was after the 4x2 205lbs squatting...



So you could probably get 235-255 if strictly prepared yourself for a 1RM


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> So you could probably get 235-255 if strictly prepared yourself for a 1RM



Yeah, that's what I texted him after he told me... We can try for it in a few weeks when he wants.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 7, 2006)

I would be really happy with anything over 235lbs.

My weight was with only shorts/socks/boxers/tshirt...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

ugh, I woke up WAY to late today... i got about 45min to workout, still kinda feel tired/odd/no appetite... I am gonna try to get energized to workout, luckily lower 2 is basically my shortest workout..


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

_Lower 2: Week B: 12/9/06

_Workout didnt go to bad, considering the circumstances, it sucked that I slept in so late and the weight room closes by 5pm (I hit my alarm and fell back asleep.... lol)

Anyway, I had about 30min to workout...

_Deadlifts: _
135x6
215x2
235x2
*255x1 PR*
265x failed (got it off the ground but couldnt go on)
245x1
185x8

_Front Squats: _3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
95lbs used

Rotator cuff work (3 sets)

Stretch


*After what I have seen this past week, I guess during my winter break back in columbus I can get somewhere from 630lbs to 660lbs for the 3 lifts


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2006)

Noice work andrew! You're gonna get 275 when you're home on break!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Heh, that would be noice.

Oh, and I had a guy (see him in the school weight room a lot, seems like one of the few competent guys) watch my 215lbs and 235lbs sets, I was wanting him to watch the others but he had to go, I had him watch to see if I wasnt noticing myself letting my back bend to much during the deadlift. He said  I looked real good. That kinda made me feel a bit better, I kinda am nervous about my form when I go heavy on deadlifts.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)

_Upper 2: WeekB : 12/10/06

_BB Flat bench press: Bar and 135lbs for warmup
165x1 *175x1 (PR) *180x failed

DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
40lbs used (10 reps on last set)

BB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
100lbs used (10 reps on last set)

Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
25lbs used (3 reps on last set)

Pulldowns: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
130lbs used (shoulda used more)

BB Shrugs: 3x12 - 7RM - 75RI
175lbs used

Abs: 3 sets of crunches, 2 sets of 20lb decline setups, and 1 set of leg lifts

Weight at the gym: 155lbs

-I am happy with the 175x1 on flat bench, I thought I wouldnt get past 165lbs


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

You're a PR man this week. gj!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 10, 2006)

danke


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice vwerk dips looks good too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 11, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]The porno of Andrew's life will be called ...

*"Dirrty Hairy"*[/SIZE] 

'What will the porno of your life be called?' at QuizUniverse.com


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, wtf


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 12, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week: C - 12/12/06


_DB Overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
40lbs used

Pullups: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
BW used

DB Flat bench press: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

TBar rows: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Skullcrushers: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used (only 6 reps on last set)

Rotator cuff work (4sets)


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 12, 2006)

Gut vwerkiout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 12, 2006)

danke


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 14, 2006)

_Lower 1: Week A - 12/14/06

_Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
195lbs used

SLDL's: 8x3 - 5RM 0 75RI
175lbs used

Leg Press: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
180lbs used for 1 set, 200lbs used for the remaining 3 sets

Abs circuit: Cable crunches: 100x20, decline situps: 15x10, cable crunches: 110x16, regular crunchs: to failure

stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good work you pansy... That was a dissapointing gaming session, I must say... Not nearly long enough.

Oooo look at that, I broke 5k posts.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

here is my workout from yesterday, I didnt get around to posting it...

_Upper 2: Week A: 12/16/06

_DB Incline press: 6x4 - 7RM - 45RI
50lbs used

BB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 30RI
125lbs used

Dips: 3x10 - 30RI
BW used

Had to speed the workout up a lot cause I had to get to my work asap and didnt have much time to spare... oh well


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

_Lower2: Week A: 12/17/06


_Deadlifts: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
warmups: 135x6, 185x3
215lbs used for 6 sets, 205lbs for the last 2 sets 

Front squats: 5x5 - 8RM - 60RI
125lbs used

Leg curls: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
50lbs used (8 reps on last set)

Abs: 3 sets
Rotatorcuff: 3 sets

Bad workout, I am not happy with my dead lifts and I had to do this workout in my basement... bleh I just wasnt feeling it... oh well I like week B so next week will be good.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

front squat looks like it is making improvement?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

How's the man PMS going Andrew?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> front squat looks like it is making improvement?



Yeah, however I think a lot of it is I am getting used to them more... 


And yeah sean, my PMS is raging now, i am in a bad mood methinks... gay deadlifts


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> And yeah sean, my PMS is raging now, i am in a bad mood methinks... gay deadlifts



Go take some Midol Menstrual Complete... There's some in our cupboard.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Go take some Midol Menstrual Complete... There's some in our cupboard.



You guys have an apartment together? awww, that's so cute. You two are like a real couple now!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 17, 2006)

^ how did you know!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> You guys have an apartment together? awww, that's so cute. You two are like a real couple now!



You know you're jealous... You want to move in with us.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

....maybe.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 19, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week B: 12/19/06


_DB overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used (for one set without a backing on the bench), then 35lbs used for the last 2 sets with a bench with backing (but only 6 reps on the last set)

Pullups: 3x7 - 9RM - 30RI
BW used (only 5 reps on last workout)

BB Flat bench press: 4x3 - 5RM - 75RI
145lbs used for 2 sets, then 155lbs used for the remaining 2 sets 

Bench dips: (didnt track RI's): 45x12, 90x9, 90x9, 90x8

DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used

and then a stretch and 1.8mi on the bike in 9min

-oh and a nice post workout meal of a whey protein shake (with oats, peanutbutter, banana, strawberry, milk and of course a scoop of whey), THEN  a nice triple cheese burger with fries and water...


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 21, 2006)

_Lower1: Week B - 12/21/06


_Squats: 5x2 - 4/5RM - 75RI
Warmups: 135x5, 205x2
*215lbs* used *PR

*SLDL's: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Leg press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
200lbs used

Leg curls: 3x7 - 9RM - 30RI
60lbs used

Abs work: cable crunches: 110x20
decline situp: bw x20
cable crunches: 110x15
decline situps: bw x12

Rotator cuff: 4 sets

Stretch

 good workout


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gee Andrew, good squats... There's your token comment by me to making you feel better. Are you happy now?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 21, 2006)

awww THANKS


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 24, 2006)

_12/24/06: Week B

_I didnt get to working out on saturday, I was working then went to go the the world jim, but it was closed (dur) so I just hung out with sean... hah

I tried my best to fit in a decent workout today during the hectic christmas eve stuff, but in the end I didnt get much done, here it is:

Deadlifts: 5x2 - 3/4 RM - 75RI
225lbs used *PR?

*Squat machine: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
160lbs used for 1 set, then 180lbs used for the remaining 2 sets

Thats all, i had to get to my christmas party =\


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

How was the christmas party? See any hot dudes?


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah my cousins


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> How was the christmas party? See any hot dudes?





AndrewSS said:


> yeah my cousins


 That's great... How now shall we game Andrew???

Also, what kinda pussy ass workout was that on Christmas Eve? I got my ass up at 6AM and worked out at 8AM on 4 hours of sleep to get a good workout in... Pussy....


Oh, and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 26, 2006)

_Upper 1: Week C: 12/26/06


_DB Overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60Ri
40lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x6 -8RM - 60RI
125lbs used

DB flat bench press: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

Seat cable rows: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
100lbs used

Skullcrushers: 5x8 -10Rm - 60RI
55lbs used

Butterfly machine: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
100lbs used (only 8 reps on the last set)


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 26, 2006)

Noice vwerks... DB presses look gut.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 27, 2006)

^ _tthhhhhhhanks!_


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 28, 2006)

_Lower1: Week C: 12/28/06

_Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
185lbs used *(PR)*

SLDL's: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
165lbs used

Sled leg press: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
100lbs used

Abs circuit (didnt track my reps): cable crunches, decline situps (15lbs) cable crunches 

Rotator cuff work: 4 sets

Stretch

-Thuper dooper werk out, I was happy to get 185lbs on squoots.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 28, 2006)

Gee Andrew, that's great on squats.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 30, 2006)

_Upper 2: Week C: 12/30/06

_0.6mi on stair master for 5min as a little warmup

DB Incline bench: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
50lbs used *(PR ?)*

DB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Speed bench: 8x3 - 30RI
70lbs used

Dips: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
BW used

BB Shrugs: 5x10 - 12RM - 60RI
185lbs used

Rotator cuff work


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, I'm suprised you got through that one having texted me like 20 times during your workout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah because you wouldnt stop bothering me


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Cell phones in the gym???


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 1, 2007)

I was in my basement, we have a decent amount of equipment


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 3, 2007)

_Upper1: Week A: 1/2/07

_Flat BB bench: Going for my 1RM tonight:
95x7, 135x2, 155x1, 185 failed, 185 again failed (tried keeping a better form)
175 failed (got 175lbs a few weeks ago), then did 155x3 and 155x2...

Too bad I didnt get 185lbs, I would say my form isnt all that great  (sean was spotting).

Overhead seated DB press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
45lbs used

Pullups: 4x6 - 75RI
BW used (only got 5 reps on the last set)

bent over Rear delt rows: 
10x10? 10x10? 10x8? (didnt track these very well, I didnt care for em too much, almost pointless feeling (agreed with sean here).

Skullcrushers: 
65x7, 65x8, 65x5, 65x4 (with a 75 RI ?)

5 sets of abs work, rotator cuff work, and then a stretch

-Decent workout, I wasnt crazy about it, too bad I didnt get 185lbs on the bench, hopefully my deadlifts and squats go better this week.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 4, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week A: 1/4/07

_Deadlifts: Going for  1RM
135x6, 205x2, *265x1 (PR!)*, 205x3

Legcurls: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
50lbs used (only 8 reps on last set)

Leg extensions: 3x10 - 12RM - 30RI
100lbs used (12 reps on last set... cause I could)... shoulda used more weight, oh well I havnt done these in a while.

6 sets of abs work

Stairmaster: 0.60mi

stretch


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 5, 2007)

good workouts andrew, goodluck with your squat 1RM attempt later this week


(cause nobody posts in my epic jeournal)


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 6, 2007)

_Upper2: Week A: 1/6/07


_DB Incline bench press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
50lbs used (coulda maybe done 55lbs, but 50lbs is the most we have in the basement)

BB Rows: 5x6 - 8RM? - 45RI
115lbs used

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
BW used (only 8 reps on last set)

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
100lbs used (8 reps on last set)

Rotator cuff work


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 7, 2007)

im gonna go masturbate with my own tears and blood, because nobody likes me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good job andrew, *clap* *clap*


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks!

the yeldar trouble me


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2007)

_Upper1: Week B: 1/10/07


_DB overhead press (seated): 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used (10 reps on 2nd set, and only 6 reps on last set...)

Pullups: 3x7 - 9RM - 30RI
BW used (only 6 reps on last set)

DB Flat bench press: 4x3 - 5RM - 75RI
55lbs used for 1 set (figuring out what weight to use) *60lbs used* for 4 sets *PR


*DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used

Pushdowns: 5x5 - 7RM - 75Ri
70lbs used *PR


*Good workout, it went well... I like week B a lot


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice vwerk on DB flat press.... after DB shoulder press too. You should've lowered the weight for your 3rd DB should press set so you could get more than 6 reps IMO. Or use like 30lbs for all 3 sets.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2007)

^danke... yeah, I thought I could do better with those 35lbs DB's on overhead press... oh well


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 10, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^danke... yeah, I thought I could do better with those 35lbs DB's on overhead press... oh well



Were you listening to bad-ass music featuring the likes of A Perfect Circle, Alice in Chains, Tool, etc etc??? If not, that was more than likely the problem... To solve it, you should buy my iPod.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2007)

i was listening to tool methinks... probably lateralus


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Week B must be code for Fufu...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 10, 2007)

you wish


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job on the PR on the deads.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 11, 2007)

^ Thanks


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 11, 2007)

_Lower 1: WeekB: 1/11/07


_Squat: Going for 1RM
45x8, 135x5, 185x2, 245x0, *235x1 PR*, 225x2

Squat press (basically the leg press): 5x6 - 9RM - 75RI
270lbs used 

SLDL's: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Abs: crunches, decline situps, cable crunches

Stretch

Good workout, I wish I had gotten 245lbs on squats, I feel like I will be able to in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 11, 2007)

I didn't realize 235lbs was a PR on squats, I thought you'd gotten it before... GJ GJ.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 11, 2007)

I got 225lbs before...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 11, 2007)

Methinks 245lbs on squats wont be too far off, it didnt feel extremely heavy....


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, thats cool school... change our sunday gym hours and screw me out of a workout.... just  like g4m1ng.... fags


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2007)

So, leave... Go to OSU or something and live at home/an apartment... We could always room .


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 15, 2007)

Hahahaha... that couldnt ever happen, because methinks that FuFu would get too jealous, I wouldnt want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week C: 1/16/07

_DB Overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used (failed on the 6th rep of 3rd set, used 40lbs for the last set)

Pullups: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
BW used 

T-bar rows: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used (PR)

Skullcrushers: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
55lbs used

3 sets of rotator cuff work.

good workout


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

OMG... Gut vwerk.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

congrats, goot workout.

oh yeah, I saw some of your pictures from an anomymous source(sean) and I'm sending you a dry cleaning bill for 5 pairs of soiled pants.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Pullups: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
> BW used



Good work! 

I ordered a pull-up device back on the 2nd, but those fuckers are dragging their feet and it won't even ship until the 23rd.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> congrats, goot workout.
> 
> oh yeah, I saw some of your pictures from an anomymous source(sean) and I'm sending you a dry cleaning bill for 5 pairs of soiled pants.



gee wiz... sorry about that


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow andrew, people other than me are posting in your journal.... Is your self-esteem back now?


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> gee wiz... sorry about that



a/s/l?


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Wow andrew, people other than me are posting in your journal.... Is your self-esteem back now?



lol, what a dick!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, what a dick!



 That's me.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> a/s/l?



12/m/yourbed


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> 12/m/yourbed



hottest 12 year old ass I've ever filled...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2007)

_Lower1: Week C: 1/17/07


_Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
190lbs used *(PR)


*Leg curls: 4x6 - 8RM -  60RI
55lbs used

Hyper extensions: 5x8 - 10RM - 60RI
35lbs used for the 1st set, 45lbs for the remaining 4 (*PR*... not like I do these really often)

Squat press (basically a leg press): 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
270lbs used

Stretch

My left hip was kinda bothersome during the squats... I usually get left knee issues if any during lower work... it wasnt horrible and I was still able to do the squats fine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work on un squooots.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks !!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice work on un squooots.



I second this!  Great job!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2007)

"YES LORD!?!?!?!!!!!!" "WE ARE EAGER TO PLEASE!!!!!"








hahahahaha, thats my master piece.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I second this!  Great job!



Thanks, squats are getting much better


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

congratulations on your squawt PR.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee wiz, thanks fufu


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, I got a 10 lb wheel of cheddar and a couple of flesh lights...why don't you stop over this evening and bring some pinot noir.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 18, 2007)

thats dirrty


"im too sexy for my muthafuckin self, gotta find my bitch and fuck her ass to death"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PZm01tUlPi8

hahahaha


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm floatin in 
*Ecstasy yo
*


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

I dunno wtf you fudgepackers are talking about...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 18, 2007)

haha


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> I dunno wtf you fudgepackers are talking about...



You've REALLY never heard ecstacy before? I don't know all the lyrics or anything, but I've at least heard the song a few times before... And it's not like I'm a huge rap/hip hop fan either.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 18, 2007)

sean, not everyone has grown up in the projects like you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 21, 2007)

_Upper2: WeekC: 1/20/07

_DB Incline bench: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
55lbs used for first 3 sets (only 5 reps on 3rd set), 50lbs used for 4th set

BB Rows: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
115lbs used

Dips: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
BW used

BB Shrugs: 5x12 - 15RM - 60RI
185lbs used

Bicep work: DB hammer curls: 25lbs used (didnt count reps on these)
DB "regular" curls: 30lbs used
DB hammer curls: 35lbs used

Rotator Cuff work

-Good workout  too bad I skipped todays workout (lower 2).


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 21, 2007)

Noice vwerk on inclines. Stop slacking!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Good job, but since you missed today's workout....the gimp suit will come out tonight.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Andrew why are you such a dick???!! 

----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1qAIcjiz9s&mode=related&search=


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 22, 2007)

^ yeah...................................


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 22, 2007)

I decided to switch up this week and do lower 1 before upper 1...

_Lower 1: Week A: 1/22/07


_Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
135x5, 205lbs used for 1st set, then 215lbs used for following 2 sets, then 205lbs used for the following 4sets, THEN 195lbs used for the last 2 sets...

^hacked that one up enough...

Leg-curls: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
45lbs used

Hyper extensions: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
35lbs used

Squat press (essentially a leg press): 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
250lbs used

Stretch.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Good jorb, now go eat a large portion of carbs, protein, and fat.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

I think a visit to mcdonalds would fit that order well.... haha 

(jk, i didnt go)...


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Good boy!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

Go to bed fufu


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

u first son.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

is that an order?


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, private first class.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

here you go herm, your favorite material to bate to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mnI0jb7Ipw&mode=related&search=


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

^ OMG, thank you... I couldnt find them.... awesome...

*whap whap whap whap*


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

_Upper1: Week A: 1/23/07

_Overhead press: 4x5 - 7RM - 60RI
45lbs used 

"superset:" 
Pullups: 6x3 - 5RM - 75Ri
20lbs used for 4 sets, 15lbs used for following 2 sets (2 reps on last set...)
DB Rows: 4x10 - 12Rm - 45RI
45lbs used for 2 sets, 40lbs used for following 2 sets

Machine flys: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
90lbs used

Pushdowns: 3x12 - 15Rm - 30RI
60lbs used (10 reps on last set)

Good workout, I had to really rush because I only had 40min to do it...

I was doing group project work before hand and couldnt get to the gym on time


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2007)

Group Project = ultra gayness.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 23, 2007)

sean says:


> ok, well good work on the DB mil press




THANKS!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 25, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week A: 1/26/07

_*Deadlifts: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
215lbs used * (these went ok, I think I coulda maybe used 225lbs, however my left knee was being a bitch... the inner part of it gets really bothered by DL's... however I had thought I noticed this a few weeks prior while doing stiff legs... as I move my stance in more narrow the knee discomfort/dull pain goes away. Today, at the 5th set I moved my feet in more and the pain went away. What do you guys think, should I just from now on focus on being narrow and screw a wider stance (which really isnt that wide)). Here is a shitty picture trying to show where i place my feet:







^ haha... yeah the "blue dots" are trying to represent my feet, so basically I use that guys stance and it hurts, when I moved my feet just inward of where his are (blue) it didnt hurt at all... anyone experience this or have any ideas... I thought about stopping DL's for a while... idk 

Rest of the workout...

Front squats: 5x6 - 9Rm - 60RI
115lbs used

Hyper extensions: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
35lbs used (these were really hard at the last set)

Abs work: 4 sets

Rotator cuff work: 4 sets

Weight (11pm): 159.6 lbs


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow you're huge!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 26, 2007)

rofl


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2007)

Obviously indeed, that is you... Annnnyway, here are my thoughts about your knees bothering you whilst deadlifting... Are your knees buckling in at all when you deadlift? Mine used to, as well as well I was squatting you can see my knees going "in" in these videos:

deadlift

squat

You can notice them going inwards in the mid portion of the lift... That's not good. On squats I concenrate a LOT more on keeping my knees pushed out and not letting them come inwards at any point.

When it happens to me, I never notice it and it doesn't cause me pain or discomfort, so I'm often unaware of it. This may not be the case with you. That may explain why you don't feel it with a closer stance because your knees can't really move inward as much as if your feet were out further to begin with.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 27, 2007)

^ I watched the videos, your DL stance in that 1st video about looks like what stance was bothering me. About knee movement... I guess I dont know, I believe I can tell when I struggle and my knees may buckle/shift.... however that 215lbs I was doing wasnt all that bad... could have probably repped it 6 or 7 times fresh. I am not sure if I think my knees were moving all that much. Fufu talked to me about it some, and thought it was some issues with hips and stabilizers... blah blah blah, its definitely something I am going to look into  and try to get sorted out.

Oh, and your squat video's stance is way wider than what I do when I squat.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 28, 2007)

_Upper 2: Week A: 1/28/07


_DB Incline Bench press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
55lbs used (*PR?*)

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
BW used (7 reps on last set)

T-Bar rows: 5x6 - 9RM - 60RI
50lbs used for 1 set, 55lbs used for following 4 sets

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
130lbs used (9 reps on 3rd set) 120lbs used for last set (9 reps)

BB Shrugs: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
185lbs used

Abs work: 4sets

Good workout, it felt pretty good


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

good job Hermeister. Your workouts are always so organized.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks fufu, I appreciate it! 

ROFL, that is quite possibly the best smiley


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

True....story.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 29, 2007)

Why do you call him Herman, Hermy, Hermeister and other such variations?


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 29, 2007)

He has some fantasy with german stuff... he probably want a huge burly german to rape him named herman or something


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha yeah, like the one in beerfest.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 30, 2007)

i gotta wait it ouuuttttt


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 30, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week B: 1/30/07


_Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used *(PR)

*SLDL's: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Leg/squat press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
290lbs used *(PR?)

*Rotator cuff work: 5 sets

Pretty gut workout... those 3x12 - 30sec RI squats burned...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 30, 2007)

Only losers workout andrew...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 30, 2007)

^ is that so? Actually, I agree.... I shouldnt workout, rather i should commit myself to g4m1ng


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, the chicks love hardcore gamers, especially ones that are into transformers and arwen's sword.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 30, 2007)

Hahahah, nothings sexier than a elven princesses enchanted sword


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2007)

_Upper1__: Week B: 1/31/07


_BB Bench press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
135lbs used (8 reps on last set since I could)

Overhead DB press (seated, with back up): 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used (8 reps on 2nd set), 25lbs used for last set (9 reps)
^screwed those up a bit.... oh well

Pullups: 3x7 - 9RM? - 30RI
BW used (6 reps on last set)

DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
55lbs used 

Bench dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

Weight tonight: 160.5lbs


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG Andrew's a worldclass bencher in the Super Heavyweight weight class now.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2007)

^ wow... youre such a jerk... I hate you.... go suck on a smegma infested hobo cock you stupid whore


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, Andrew's so cute when he's mad .


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 31, 2007)

haha...... stfu


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Good job...fatty.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 1, 2007)

I wish I was a fatt3h


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Log your damn workout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2007)

_Lower2/Upper2: Week B: 2/3/07


_Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
95lbs (1st set), 100lbs used for the rest

Hyper extensions: 4x8 - 10RM? - 60RI
45lbs used

DB Incline bench: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used

Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
20lbs used

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
120lbs used

- I cut out deadlifts cause of recent knee troubles... next week I want to work with that issue with some alternative training to maybe help solve the problem... anyway, decent workout... I figured I would combine these 2 days into one since I wasnt doing deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Good workout!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> - I cut out deadlifts cause of recent knee troubles... next week I want to work with that issue with some alternative training to maybe help solve the problem... anyway, decent workout... I figured I would combine these 2 days into one since I wasnt doing deadlifts.



WTF pussy!?

Lawl... What altnernative training are you thinking about? Is the knee pain sharp, or dull?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Fufu!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> WTF pussy!?
> 
> Lawl... What altnernative training are you thinking about? Is the knee pain sharp, or dull?



Thanks for being a dick like usual sean!

I dont know... any recommendations.. fufu had some I cant remeber... its kinda dull but enough to where it is pretty damn noticable.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it in the back of the knee... between your hamstring and calf? Maybe part of it is your flexibility is shite.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 3, 2007)

Its inward... 

Here are some stretches fufu has suggested:

http://www.defrancostraining.com/ask_joe/images/pics/hip-flexor.jpg

http://www.classicaldressage.co.uk/Rider_Stretches/Hip_flexor_stretch_a.jpg

He recommended unliateral rdl's (video so I remember what it looks like) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWLg7MrA9y4

And fufu recommends walking lunges for warm up

Finally, fufu recommends gay underground wrestling for a warm up... ROFL

Sean, fufu helps me, unlike YOU


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

hahahhaha, yeah gay underground wrestling must be done. Listening to Ricky Martin is optional, but I recommend it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2007)

_Lower 1__: Week C: 2/6/07

_Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
135x6
190lbs used

Legcurls: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
55lbs used

Hyper extensions: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used

Leg/"squat" press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
290lbs used *(PR)*

Good workout, I was in a real rush. I got it all done in 35min !


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 6, 2007)

Jaheeez you must have been floatin in ecstacy to get all that done in 35 mins! good jorb on the 190lbs 4x6 squoots.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 6, 2007)

Sean, you are very correct, I was indeed feeling quite pillish pillish pillish floatin in that ecstacy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 6, 2007)

"pillish pillish pillish"

1.    Pillish                     



                    To be in a trance-like state, while under the influence of a mind-altering drug...
_"I feel so pillish pillish pillish, cause we floatin in ecstasy", as quoted from: Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Ecstacy_


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

sean, im concerned about your drug use habit.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, good squats. I want to see 225 3x3!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

^ OooooooOOOooOOooOoOOOoOoOOooOo FUFU!!!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey look guys, my jeournal can be cool and popular too.......


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Hey look guys, my jeournal can be cool and popular too.......



I'll post in it to at least make it somewhat popular... Andrew when are you going to get a 2x bodyweight deadlift or squat? When it happens, I'm going to buy you a shirt that says, "Ima Badass" and you have to wear it to the gym.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Hey look guys, my jeournal can be cool and popular too.......



Hahahhaha, you are like, so unpopular. Fuck off, srsly. Go back to fagtown where you were born and raised.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'll post in it to at least make it somewhat popular... Andrew when are you going to get a 2x bodyweight deadlift or squat? When it happens, I'm going to buy you a shirt that says, "Ima Badass" and you have to wear it to the gym.



hahaha, "ima badass"


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hahahhaha, you are like, so unpopular. Fuck off, srsly. Go back to fagtown where you were born and raised.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



In a minute. I need to finish fapping in front of my roommate.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

lol... fufu you have hurt me so much that the only way to feel better is to either jump off 4th floor OR get PILLISH PILLISH PILLISH PILLISH


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

I live on the 4th floor...wierd.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Why don't you just get pillish pillish pillish, then jump off the 4th floor and just start "floatin in that ecstasy".


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu.... I cant ACTUALLY FLY... DUMBASS

I am done with this whore fest, im gonna g4me DoW with dinwiddie (sorry sean, youre still my platonic life partner).


bye


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I am done with this whore fest, *im gonna g4me DoW with dinwiddie *


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 8, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week C - 2/9/07


_DB Overhead press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used (only 4 reps on 4th set)

Pullups: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
BW used

DB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Skullcrushers: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
65lbs used for 2 sets, 55lbs used for the remaining 2 sets

A few sets of abs work


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

My hero. 

How was working out at 3 in the morning?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 9, 2007)

Gee thanks, I vwerked out at 9pm THANKS


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 9, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week C: 2/9/07


_DB Lunges: 35lbs used (did about 15 steps each leg)

Front squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
115lbs used

Unilateral RDL's: 20lbs used for a while, getting comfortable with it then did another set a few minutes later with 15lbs... didnt record any reps (these felt pretty good, I noticed it was pretty significantly harder to stabilize on 
my left leg...)

Hyper extensions: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
45lbs used

Bicep work (4 sets of DB curls, 25lbs, 30lbs, 35lbs, 40lbs didnt record reps)

Stretch (tried out the 2 new ones fufu showed me).


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Good to see you unilateral RDL-ing.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah, thanks for the recommendation... I think people thought it looked a bit odd


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> yeah, thanks for the recommendation... I think people thought it looked a bit odd



Try pullthroughs if you want to see odd!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 10, 2007)

When you do pullthroughs, just imagine you're banging a hot chick... Or, in andrew or fufu's case, a guy.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> When you do pullthroughs, just imagine you're banging a hot chick... Or, in andrew or fufu's case, a guy.



I know just who I will have in mind.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I know just who I will have in mind.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

Time to bulkz0rz


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I know just who I will have in mind.



lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

unfortunately due to saturday evenings activities I didnt feel really up for working out "today" (sunday)...


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

Check out my leet room.... BAWLS pwn













^ yes, thats a real douche between my bawls... lawl


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

lol you win the gayest faggot award.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

you my friend, are a huge n00b... bawls > you... dumbass


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> you my friend, are a huge n00b... bawls > you... dumbass



Andrew, that's pretty leet... I still have all the Bawls bottles saved from that one time we got them from Whemy's... I think I should room with you next year and we can combine our Bawls forces.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

fufu said:


>


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Andrew, that's pretty leet... I still have all the Bawls bottles saved from that one time we got them from Whemy's... I think I should room with you next year and *we can combine our Bawls forces.*



I've been doing that with you since we met.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Andrew, that's pretty leet... I still have all the Bawls bottles saved from that one time we got them from Whemy's... I think I should room with you next year and we can combine our Bawls forces.




it is isnt it...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2007)

omg you guys played CS.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> omg you guys played CS.



yeah you need to get in on the action next time.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week A: 2/12/07


_Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
210lbs used for 7 sets (barely got the last set) 200lbs used for last set

Unilateral RDL's: 15lbs used and 20lbs used... didnt count reps and what not.... I did a lot, still getting used to these.

I tried out bulgarian and split squats... did 2 sets per exercise... I am not sure I like either of these... but I might continue them next week anyway.

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM - 45RI
50lbs used

Rotator cuff work: 4sets
Stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice sqoots.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks SEAN


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice squats!

Now are you sore from your new movements?

Oh yeah, I just woke up from a dream I was teaching people the split and Bulgarian squat, isn't that rad?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks fufu.... I dont feature any doms right now.... hahaha about that dream, thats thilly


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm shoving this in your ass if I don't see a workout soon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> * I'm shoving this in your ass* if I don't see a workout soon.



You say that as if it would be punishment for Andrew...


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You say that as if it would be punishment for Andrew...



Good point...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You say that as if it would be punishment for Andrew...






_Upper1: Week A: 2/14/07

_DB Seated overhead press: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
50lbs used (*PR*)

Pullups: 4x7 - 9RM? - 75RI
BW used (*PR*?)

TBar rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
45lbs used, 50lbs used on last set cause I could...

Cable pushdowns: 3x12 - 15Rm - 30RI
60lbs used (only 10 reps on last set)

Fly machine: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
90lbs used

Abs work

Weight: 159.6lbs


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pullups...

Methinks your DB presses are too close to mine... Last time I did them I got like 60lbs for 2 sets of 6... I guess that means I could probably use 70's for sets of 3 though.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice pullups...
> 
> Methinks your DB presses are too close to mine... Last time I did them I got like 60lbs for 2 sets of 6... I guess that means I could probably use 70's for sets of 3 though.



Thanks! 

Hrmmmmm..... do you do them seated AND with a back to the bench youre sitting on?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, but it's not a bench, there's no support past your mid-back, it's a chair thing made for military pressing.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice pull-ups.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice pull-ups.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week A: 2/15/07

_Warm up: 135lbs deadlifts for 7 reps, 20 or so lunges with 20lbs DB's

Deadlifts: 3x8 - 12RM - 60RI
175lbs used (decided to do 10reps for #2 and #3 set... cause it felt pretty good) 

I decided to try deadlifts again after a 2 or 3 week break due to recent left knee issues... they felt pretty good, granted this was pretty light work

Front squats: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
105lbs used

Hyper Extensions: 4x10 - 12RM - 45Ri
35lbs used

Unilateral RDL's: 2 sets with 15lbs DB's for many reps

Rotator cuff work

Some bicep work

Stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good work andrew, I'm sure much better than 98.7% of most college fags that go to your college gym. How are your doing with front squats and positioning the bar?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks sean, rofl... interesting number you got there... 

The front squoots feel good, from what I remeber of your form, I think that I have my elbows angled out a bit more than you, but it works and feels good for my wrists... it is amazing how difficult front squats seem...

Anyway, upper 2 will be saturday methinks...


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

good jorb


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

THANKS!!! Go to bed


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

i am in a minute


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2007)

fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

can you come over and tuck me in?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 20, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week B: 2/20/07


_BB Flat bench press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
145lbs used (*PR*)

DB Seated Overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used (9 reps on last set)

Pullups: 3x7 - 10RM - 30RI
BW used (5 reps on last set) then for the hell of it after a 60sec RI I did a 4th set for 4 reps.

BB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
115lbs used (did 8 reps on the last set cause I had the energy)

Skull crushers:
65x6, 65x6, 65x6, 65x4 (75RI or so...(

Abs work

Rotator cuff work

Good workout


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2007)

congrats on your bench PR. 



you IM-ed me when I was reading about corticotropic steroids and how they are regulated in the body..........SON!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2007)

Good jorb whore.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 22, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week B: 2/22/07_


Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
140lbs used (*PR*)

Unilateral RDL's: 20lb DB's used for 2 sets per leg

Lunges: 30lb DB's used for 2 sets

Leg curls: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
60lbs used

Bicep work: 30db: 15reps, 35db: 10reps, 40db: 10reps

Stretch

BW: 159.2lbs (pretty bad diet the last few days...  )


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

Look at you Mr. two PR's in a row man.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 22, 2007)

Gtfo


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice work... Last time I did 3x12 on squats it was like 175, 155, 135  I think that was ~ a year ago, maybe a little less.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 22, 2007)

Gee sean... thanks for not being a douchebag


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2007)

_Upper 2: Week B: 2/24/07_

DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used

Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
25lbs used (*PR*)

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
125lbs used (*PR*)

BB Shrugs: 185x15, 13, 10, 10 (didnt track RI's)

Bench dips: 45x12, 12, 10, 10 (didnt track RI's)

Rotator Cuff work

Good work out, felt pretty good


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice dips whore.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice dips whore.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



You just got weak in the knees, I know...


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, good workout. I am impressed.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 24, 2007)

What the fvck do you expect??!!/!11!?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week B: 2/25/07_

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
100lbs used (*PR*)

Deadlifts: 135x5, then 5 more at a wide stance... 185x8 for 3 sets (didnt track RI's) then did 1 set of 185x4 in a wide stance (I was suprised how the 
wide stance actually felt pretty good, overall all my DL's felt pretty good, my left knee feels improved).

Hyper extensions: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used (decided to do 10 reps on the 2nd and 3rd set)

Unilateral RDL's: 20lbs for 2 sets per leg

Stretch

-Good workout, I am happy that my left knee is improving...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job, Andrew! High rep front squats are taxing.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks... wise kitty


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

Great work on that PR!

What are you doing to help your knee?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, more people are posting in Andrew's journal... He's just feeding off of Fufu & I's popularity... Damn leecher.

Anyway... Good job on the Deadlifts... By wide stance do you mean sumo??? Hands inside your legs? Sumo stance deadlifts make my hips hurt, but wide stance squatting doesn't... Weight on hyper extensions is getting up there too.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great work on that PR!
> 
> What are you doing to help your knee?



i didnt dl for 2 or 3 weeks, I am still staying pretty light last 2 times I have done em... then I have been trying some new stretches, then doing the unilateral RDL's and lunges... it has appeared to help some


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> *OMG, more people are posting in Andrew's journal... He's just feeding off of Fufu & I's popularity... Damn leecher.*
> 
> Anyway... Good job on the Deadlifts... By wide stance do you mean sumo??? Hands inside your legs? Sumo stance deadlifts make my hips hurt, but wide stance squatting doesn't... Weight on hyper extensions is getting up there too.




Hahhahaa.... you douche bag, however I do feature leeching mana...

Anyway, yeah they were sumo deadlifts, with my legs far out and hands in between... they actually felt pretty decent... maybe even easier.....

I might try them some more next week...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> *however I do feature leeching mana...*
> 
> Anyway, yeah they were sumo deadlifts, with my legs far out and hands in between... they actually felt pretty decent... maybe even easier.....
> 
> I might try them some more next week...





If sumo feels better for you, use it... I like the way it takes most of the pressure off my lower back when deadlifting, but it tears my hips up and I'm quite a bit weaker with it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 25, 2007)

^ I might end up using sumo... we will see...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you say Sumo! http://www.sumotalk.com/glossary.htm Impress you friends with sumo facts...


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 26, 2007)

ummm lawl... le sumo master

fufu could be my teppo boy...


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Good job on the PR's. It's like you're floating on ectasy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 26, 2007)

i was very pillish pillish pillish floatin in taht ecstasy


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, I made you a smegma casserole. When would you like it delivered?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 28, 2007)

NOW, I need a good preworkout meal...


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright, sent.


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 28, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week C: 2/28/07_

DB Overhead Press:  4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used (*PR?*)

Pullups: 4x7 - 9RM - 60RI
BW used (*PR?*)

DB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Skullcrushers: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
65lbs used (5 reps on 3rd set and 4 reps on last set)

Abs work: 4 sets


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking strong.  Nice job on the pressing and pullups!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking strong.  Nice job on the pressing and pullups!


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

good job whore.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks faggot


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't forget, play safe kids.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

ROFL


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 1, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week C: 3/1/07

_Lunges with 10lbs for warm up, 135 squats for 6 reps.
Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
195lbs used (5 reps on 3rd set, 5 reps on 4th set)

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Unilateral RDL's: 4 sets 

Rotator cuff work


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _Lower 1: Week C: 3/1/07
> 
> _Lunges with 10lbs for warm up, 135 squats for 6 reps.
> Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
> ...



That looks like a pretty damn short workout.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

Geez... it was however I featured a bit of DOMS from my last lower workout I didnt feel like doing a whole lot more... I suppose I coulda done the leg press machine.

Maybe im just a bitchy hoebag


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Featured a bit of DOMS?? What are you? A fucking rocket scientist?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

wow, youre a noob, go feature a 12" dong in your anus


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

stop turning me on.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

ummm settle down sailor


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been at sea for 7 months. The sight of any warm moist hole gives me an erection.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

hahahaha.... well then


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

_Upper 2: Week C: 3/2/07


_DB incline bench press: 4x7 - 9RM - 60RI
50lbs

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
110lbs used

Dips: 3x10 - 12RM - 30Ri
BW used (10, 9, 9)...

Cable rows: 4x6 - 8RM - 60Ri
100lbs used

BB Shrugs: 3x16 - 30RI
165lbs used


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2007)

Omgz andrew's getting strawng.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 2, 2007)

Um... is this surprising... remember in HS when I used to beat the shit out of you? THATS WHAT I THOUGHT YOU STUPID PISS!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

andrew, hav my babies. AND wtf you and sean, I messaged, you didnt answer. wtf.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLL



http://congo.ytmnd.com/


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

Elephants never lie.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> http://congo.ytmnd.com/



lol....


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Ru RORY


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 13, 2007)

After a week break... I finally got back to the gym...

However, I had to cut this workout short... I had night  class  till 9:20pm tonight  then had to deal with some  housing crap for next semester, anyway... I didnt get to the gym till 10:30pm only having 30min to workout.. here is what I did:
_
Lower 1: Week A: 3/13/07_

Squats: 8x3 - 5RM - 75RI
205lbs used for 4 sets (2 reps on 4th set), then 195lbs used for 2 more sets (only 2 reps on the 6th set).

Unilateral RDL's: 2 sets per side

Leg curls: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
50lbs used (7 reps on 3rd set) and skipped 4set (outta time).

-Overall pretty shitty workout, my squats didnt feel too good... then the time constraint sucked... oh well


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Well atleast you got it in. It can take a few workouts to get back accustomed with training after taking time off.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for being such a great encouragement fufu, I really appreciate it, as I am feeling a little down from this previous workout, gee!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

Why did you take a week off? pffffft.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Thanks for being such a great encouragement fufu, I really appreciate it, as I am feeling a little down from this previous workout, gee!



It's ok, just make sure you train with Sean's fellow PLers come summer and you'll be one strong mofo.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's ok, just make sure you train with Sean's fellow PLers come summer and you'll be one strong mofo.



I'm putting money on the fact that andrew will pussy out... "Ooooohhhhh, I don't want to get up to be in the gym at 8 am on the weekends. It's too early, especially for summer, I should be staying up late and having fun."


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

No fun allowed. Only heavy lifting and smacking each other asses with your weight belt. 

and gay sex.  Andrew can't resist that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

UHHHHH whatever sean... but youre probably right.... fufu stop acting like you would go... you know they would rape you.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> you know they would rape you.



That's what they do for innitiation


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Tell me...how was it?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Tell me...how was it?



You'll love it!


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

_Upper1: Week A: 3/14/07_

Had to switch up the exercise order due to a crowd...

T-Bar rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
50lbs used

DB flat bench press: 4x10 - 12RM - 60Ri
45lbs used

Seated DB overhead press: 4x5 - 7RM - 60RI
45lbs used (4 reps on 3rd set) 40lbs used for last set

Pullups: 3x8 - 10RM - 45RI
BW used (6 reps on 3rd set)

Some abs work and rc work.

Not a horrible workout... i supose


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2007)

Awww cute, andrew worked out... Was the crowd all the "hardcore" lifters that act like retards?


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL.... there was a guy doing direct forearm work for a while... taking up a bench cause he was supporting the botton of his forearms with it.

There was one of the best lifters there though, doing squats and clean & jerks... he actually does squats deep...


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

wow, good story Andrew.


jk, ily

good workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

*There was one of the best lifters there though, doing squats and clean & jerks... he actually does squats deep...*

You should have lit a candle under his ass and told him to move along lard lips you need the area.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 14, 2007)

Geezzz... maybe


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Tell me...how was it?



lol!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 17, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week A: 3/17/07


_Deadlifts: 5x4 - 6RM - 75RI
warming up, figuring out stance preference... 185x2 (sumo), 2 (close), 4 (sumo).
215x2 (sumo), 2 (close).
At this point I think I feel like close is more effective for me.
:215x4 (close), 215x3 (sumo), 215x4 (close), 215x4 (close), 215x3 (close). 

Overall, I think close stance is better for me, might be that im just still used to that form, its odd cause the first rep of sumo stance feels pretty powerful to me.. then as I rep it starts to feel harder.... still not sure if I wanna give sumo stance more of an effort, my form might not be that great in sumo either...

Front squats: 5x6 - 9RM - 45RI
115lbs used, 125lbs used for remaining 4 sets (8 reps on last set  ) *(PR*)

Hyper exts: 4x10 - 12Rm - 45RI
35lbs used

Unilateral RDL'S: 2 sets per side

Rotator cuff work (4 sets)
Abs work: (4sets)

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooo, PR on front squats, this I did not know. Good jorb.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Oooo, PR on front squats, this I did not know. Good jorb.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 18, 2007)

_Upper 2: Week A: 3/17/07

_DB Incline bench press: 6x4 - 7RM - 60RI
50lb used (last 2 sets I did 5 reps  )* (PR)*

DB Rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 60RI
55lbs used (60lbs used on last 2 sets)

Dips: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
BW used *(PR)*

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
125lbs used (7 reps on last set)

BB Shrugs: 185lbs used for 4 sets (didnt count... lawl)

Bicep work for 3 sets

-Good workout, it felt nice... I am happy with it


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

wowz, two PR's, looks like that week off helped.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 20, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week B: 3/20/07_

Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
145lbs used *(PR)*

Unilateral RDL's: 2 sets per leg

Leg curls: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
60lbs used

Some bicep work

Rotator Cuff work

Weight: 158lbs 

- I was goign to do some lunges... but the douchebags closed down the weight room a bit early... oh well.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work on the PR... WTF is with them closing the weight room down early? When I work til closing I usually have to stay 3-5 minutes late for douchebags to finish leaving... WE CLOSE AT 9:00 PM, NOT 9:03 or 9:05! That means your ass should be out of the place AT 9:00 PM!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 20, 2007)

^ GEEEE, thanks seany!


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

WOw you are on a PR roll.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*- I was goign to do some lunges... but the douchebags closed down the weight room a bit early... oh well.*

Next time tell him, "You are not the boss of me." And if he doesn't listen to you punch him in the face. Then finish your lunges and let him put the weights away.: laugh:


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

^ geeez thilly, that wouldnt be nice of me would it...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 21, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week B: 3/21/07


_BB Flat Bench press: 5x5 - 8RM - 75RI
135lbs used (7 reps on 4th set, 8 reps on 5th set  ) *(PR)*

Seated DB Overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used (10 reps on 2nd set), 20lbs used for last set

Pullups: 3x7 - 9rm - 30RI
BW used (4 reps on 3rd set, added a 4th set and got 3 more reps)

T-Bar rows: 5x5 - 7RM - 75Ri
60lbs used *(PR)*

Bench Dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
45lbs used (9 reps on last set)

Weight: 158.5lbs

Good workout, pretty happy with my flat benching...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2007)

How'd you manage bench dips? Someone put the weight in your lap?


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

light as a peanut!!

oh Sean, btw, I would tell you how he added resistance to his bench dips but you may lash out at me again and ask why everything is gay for me.


ah who cares, I used my bj force. my head was attatched to an accelometer to measure the force, I had it at a constant 45 lbs throughout the sets.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> How'd you manage bench dips? Someone put the weight in your lap?



since it was just one plate, I did it myself... its not that hard...


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> light as a peanut!!
> 
> oh Sean, btw, I would tell you how he added resistance to his bench dips but you may lash out at me again and ask why everything is gay for me.
> 
> ...




lol... hahaha


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> since it was just one plate, I did it myself... its not that hard...



I'd probably opt to do real dips with a 45lbs plate and chain since it'd be easier to set up for. .


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 22, 2007)

Well... I find it purty easy... but hey, there are different strokes for different folks... lawl


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Well... I find it purty easy... but hey, there are different strokes for different folks... lawl



NO it's MY WAY or else it sucks and will NEVER work.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Andrew, you've changed.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 25, 2007)

_Upper2 & Lower2: Week B: 3/25/07

_DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
40lbs used *(PR)

*Dips: 5x5 - 7RM - 75Ri
30lbs used *(PR)*

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
130lbs used *(PR)*

Deadlifts: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
165lbs used *(PR)* (these kicked my ass)

Squatpress: 4x10 - 12RM - 45RI
270lbs used *(PR?)

*Awesome workout, I about puked afterward... really really tired after it... hyperventilating forever...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 25, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _Upper2 & Lower2: Week B: 3/25/07
> 
> _DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
> 40lbs used *(PR)
> ...



Omgz... A PR on each exercise... Good work. Dips look gut.

Now, this is the first time you've felt like puking from a workout? That's kinda pathetic my friend ...



fufu said:


> Andrew, you've changed.



Yes, he has... Now he just takes BS and doesn't spit it out... Instead he acts all emo and gay, .


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 25, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Omgz... A PR on each exercise... Good work. Dips look gut.



Thanks 



Seanp156 said:


> Now, this is the first time you've felt like puking from a workout? That's kinda pathetic my friend ...



This is not the first time I have wanted to puke after a workout, basically every time I do 3x12 on squats or deadlifts I can expect to feel shatty...





Seanp156 said:


> Yes, he has... Now he just takes BS and doesn't spit it out... Instead he acts all emo and gay, .


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)

omfg!!! Looks at all those PRS! OMG OMG@!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

_Lower 1__: Week C: 3/27/07_

Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
195lbs used for 2 sets, then 185lbs used for the last 2 sets

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used *(PR?)*

Unilateral RDL's: 2 sets per side

Rotator cuff work

Stretch... my hams are getting much better...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job cowboy. What did you use weight and rep wise for the unilateral RDL's- you never put that in? :t


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

i use a 15lb DB... I do a lot of reps...


ps. sorry bout being a bitch earlier... sean was getting on my case for some stupid shit and I couldnt handle it any longer...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> sean was getting on my case for some stupid shit and I couldnt handle it any longer...



What the hell are you talking about? Stop using me as an excuse for your behavior.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> i use a 15lb DB... I do a lot of reps...
> 
> 
> ps. sorry bout being a bitch earlier... sean was getting on my case for some stupid shit and I couldnt handle it any longer...



No worries.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Stop using me as an excuse for your behavior.




hahahaha... i cant do anything right... fuck


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Andrew, you should list the weight for RDL's and progress with them just like anything else. They ain't no fluff exercise! You can move up the weight!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

^ yes master.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Now go fetch your lord a hit of acid.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Now go fetch your lord a hit of acid.



Sounds kinky!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez 

drugs are b4d


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 29, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week C: 3/29/07_

Flat BB bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60Ri
145lbs used *(PR)*

DB Overhead press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
40lbs used for 2 sets, then 35lbs used for last 2 sets (7 reps on last set)

Pullups: 4x7 - 9RM - 60RI
BW used (5 reps on 3rd and 4th set  )

DB Rows: 3x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used (5 reps on last set, these felt purty weak)

Bench dips: 45lbs used for 3 sets of 12 reps 30Ri... only got 8 reps on last set...


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

WOzz!! Bench PR, I vunder what your 1RM is? Probably more than 175 in your sig.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

Gee, I doo too...

gee wiz fufu, you make me feel so good about myself, unlike that ego manic seany


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

lawl, I like to encourage you so you can reach your ultimate potentional.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, have piece of cheese baby


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks hun


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

the hills are alive with the sound of fuckkking


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

the birds...they chirp for us.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

I finished your track.

It started as a porno, but then it just turned purely into my thought of me fucking you at the end.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 1, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Gee, I doo too...
> 
> gee wiz fufu, you make me feel so good about myself, unlike that ego manic seany


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

_Upper/Lower 2: Week C: 4/1/07

_Deadlifts: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
205lbs used *(PR?)*

Squat press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
310lbs used *(PR)*

Hyper ext: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

DB Incline bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
55lbs used for 1st set, 50lbs used for 2nd and 3rd and 45lbs used for last set

Pulldowns: 3x8 - 10RM - 45RI
140lbs used (6 reps on last set)

TBAR rows: 3x8 - 10RM - 45RI
50lbs used *(PR)*

Stretch....

Oh, and I played paintball on saturday, my back is still kinda messed up from a slip down a hill whilst playing, it kinda jacked my back up and I have been aching from it since, its not painful, but I think it affected my incline bench some tonight....

Good workout, I had to REALLY hurry, lol... I got the whole thing done in about 40min  basically no resting... I probably never waited for the whole 60sec RI... I had to really speed through this workout. I was very very tired at the end.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG wow fast workout plus PR's you crazy cocksmoke!~~~!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

^ Dont you know it, that was a frantic workout... almost as frantic as you get when your fellow seamen present you the most precious cock treasure the 7 seas have to offer


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, my mateys and I often have a vicious circle jerk whilst swigging rum and popping acid before a treasure voyage. ahoy!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, my mateys and I often have a vicious circle jerk whilst swigging rum and popping acid before a treasure voyage. ahoy!!



lol

Gj on the PRs Andrew.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

gEEE, thanks...


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

my love sawng is complete!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just looked at your pics Andrew.  Damn, you're a shredded beast!

Nice job on the PRs!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just looked at your pics Andrew.  Damn, you're a shredded beast!
> 
> Nice job on the PRs!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just looked at your pics Andrew.  Damn, you're a shredded beast!
> 
> Nice job on the PRs!



Yes, he was a whole whopping 120lbs in his gallery pictures too... Pretty tough to be shredded at that weight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Yes, he was a whole whopping 120lbs in his gallery pictures too... Pretty tough to be shredded at that weight.



   

Take your mean comments some place else you self righteous pig... dont you have some more classes to withdraw from you fucking failure... I freaking hate you. I hope you break a bone next time youre at the gym. Asshole.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

Omg!!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

^ are you going to reprimand sean for his harsh behavior ?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

lawl


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

^ dont patronize our issue here mr. bigdyl... your sideline laughter doesnt help this at all!


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

rofl


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Take your mean comments some place else you self righteous pig... dont you have some more classes to withdraw from you fucking failure... I freaking hate you. I hope you break a bone next time youre at the gym. Asshole.






AndrewSS said:


> ^ dont patronize our issue here mr. bigdyl... your sideline laughter doesnt help this at all!



Awwww someone's PMSing again, how cute... Go take some Midol it should make you feel better.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

At least im not the one that pops into someones journal and makes fun of a compliment i received... thats just mean. I guess you just get off to being a dick... whatever


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> At least im not the one that pops into someones journal and makes fun of a compliment i received... thats just mean. I guess you just get off to being a dick... whatever



 Yeah, you're NEVER a douchebag in a sarcastic manner.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

I never said I wasn't and I do not think that is the point here, unless you feel like you have to say mean things like that to avenge some past wrongs I have done to you.... talk about a bitch


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

You guys both think eachother are jerks.....there is only way one to settle this. A jerk off!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

^ Roofles


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week A: 4/3/07_

DB Overhead press (seated): 4x5 - 7Rm - 60Ri
45lbs used

Pullup: BWx12, 7, 5, 5 (60RI)

Machine flys: 3x12 - 45RI
100lbs used (10 reps on last set)

Pushdowns: 3x12 - 12RM - 45RI
60lbs used (10 reps on 2nd set, 9 on last set)

Weight: 157.5lbs


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice job Andrew. You are looking pretty solid if you ask me.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, thanks mr. Bakerboy, I appreciate your support and compliments.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

You're PR streak has stopped! oh noes!!

oh well, good workout, it's all part of the process, just stick with it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> You're PR streak has stopped! oh noes!!
> 
> oh well, good workout, it's all part of the process, just stick with it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



AHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAGHHABABWBWABAWH

BAWHAWHAHW


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> AHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAGHHABABWBWABAWH
> 
> BAWHAWHAHW


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



lol, good times.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahahah!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



poor cock


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Man thats alot of cock in one thread!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 6, 2007)

Random'ish workout... at home not at the school gym...

Squat machine (odd to describe this one): did a set of 210x10, then 260x6 for 3 sets... technically this is a PR, but the last time I did these was around christmas time.

Some bicep work

lots of abs work

1.2 mi on stair master

I think thats all I did... wasnt a big workout but it felt pretty good...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Bah Easter *sigh*


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

yeh, I didn't go home for Easter, I don't see what the big dealio is. 

Everybody is like, "omg, how could you!"


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Bah Easter *sigh*



That kiki seems to be a in good mood.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> yeh, I didn't go home for Easter, I don't see what the big dealio is.
> 
> Everybody is like, "omg, how could you!"



Yeah... I'm working out instead of going to church... Andrew's all like "Omg wtf you heathen?!"


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)

Easter's ok but i cant really enjoy it lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah... I'm working out instead of going to church... Andrew's all like "Omg wtf you heathen?!"



Andrew went to church?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)

zomg, the prestigious BigDyl posted in my jeournal!


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)

Pretty lean.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)

well gee wiz fufu, thanks for all your files and such, its thuper nice of you!


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

ur welcome scrub


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

scrub a dub dub dub three men in a tub


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

^ Splosh. Yipes!!... you guys need to add a little cold water- my boys can't take the heat... lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 7, 2007)

hrmmm.... bakerboy is gettin excited..


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> hrmmm.... bakerboy is gettin excited..



Close your eyes and smile like a donut .


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

You fit me like a warm pair of blue jeans right out of the drier...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> You fit me like a warm pair of blue jeans right out of the drier...



Snug and warm around the butt and crotch area with a feeling of support?


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Snug and warm around the butt and crotch area with a feeling of support?



no, he is loose as a goose.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 10, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week B: 4/10/07_

BB Flat bench press: 5x5 - 7RM - 75RI
145lbs used *(PR)*

DB Overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used (9reps on 2nd set) 25lbs used (9reps) 

Pullups: 3x8 - 45RI
BW used (6 reps on last set)

DB Rows: 3x5 - 7RM - 45RI
60lbs used

Skull crushers: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used for 1st set, 50lbs used for 2nd (9 reps on 3rd set... doh)

Weight: 157lbs (t3h suck...)


----------



## fufu (Apr 11, 2007)

well looky here, you made a PR.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice benching!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

Geez guyths... thanks for your unconditional support and encouragement!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go Mr. Hot pants.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 13, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week B: 4/12/07_

Squats: 5x5 - 7RM - 75Ri
185lbs used (6 reps on last set!) *(PR)*

Leg curls: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
50lbs used

Unilateral RDL's 20lbs used for 20 reps for 2 sets per side

Lunges: 35lb db's for 20-30 steps

Rotator cuff work

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2007)

good job hun, I'm proud of you.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks skank


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2007)

I expect your glute strength shall not fail me tonight for heavy thrusting.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

Today's workout:


10 sets pelvic thrusts.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice squats whorebag



BigDyl said:


> 10 sets pelvic thrusts.



For some reason, that makes me think of doing pull-thrus.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 13, 2007)

^ geez, thanks sean...

nice little avatar u got there... lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice work Andrew! Why dont you forget about the fufu and come to Brutus .


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 17, 2007)

gee I have not worked out in a while... im goin down the steps on a white line


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

Watch out for big yellow snakes!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 17, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week C: 4/17/07_

DB Flat bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
55lbs used (8 reps on last set  ) *(PR)*

DB Overhead press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
35lbs (7reps on 3rd set, 6reps on 4th set)

T-Bar Rows: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
60lbs used (10 reps on last set) *(PR)*

Pullups: 4x7 - 60RI
BW used (6 reps on 3rd set, 5 reps on 4th set)

Pushdowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
60lbs used 

Weight: 157lbs

Abs: 4 sets of abs work


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs, man!

I know you only weigh 155 right now, but the way your packing on the weight, it won't be long before you reach 200!

Of course, just like fufu, I won't have sex with you when you get that big.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



Me likey.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 17, 2007)

Geez, thanks for the nice comments DOMS... thuper precious!


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

good PR's. 

I'm so proud.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

GEEEE, thanks fufu... I love to make you proud.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

With your new pressing powers you may have attained the ability to press your fist all the way into my tranverse colon.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

^ gee wiz... thats good and deep.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ gee wiz... thats good and deep.



Wow, I just noticed andrew has 1,200+ posts... When did this happen?


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

I post more?


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to party on your pussy, baby.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I post whore?



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

It's true.  You're a whore of many talents.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

to make you fee like dirt?

heh...


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

_Lower 1: Week C: 4/18/07_

Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
195lbs used *(PR)*

^last set was really difficult, last 2 reps I think I was leaning a bit too forward...

Hyper extensions: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
45lbs  used

Lunges: 35lbs for about 35 steps

Unilateral RDL's: 20lb DB for 2 sets of 20 reps per side

Rotator cuff work

Stretch

I am happy with the squoot PR


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Just 5 pounds shy of 200!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 18, 2007)

Geeez andrew, good vwerkiouts!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

You make Poppa proud.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 18, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Geeez andrew, good vwerkiouts!




Once i post a workout, I am usually really worried about sean's response 


however, this time he graced me with a compliment... I am so happy


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

you didn't dissapoint me.

I am ready for entry tonight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)

^ haha.... GEEE


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

you're the kind of girl that's built like a bomb


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

you're a black eyed black eyed black eyed blonde


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

Get Down!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 19, 2007)

what do I see cross the way???


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

down in a holee....


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

I am a bit sickly with a cold and etc... didnt train today due to finals and the fact that I am sick.

Hopefully tomorrow I can go and have a decent workout. I have been sick since saturday.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

When do you get out of school cockslinger?


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

wednesday is the last day of finals... woot


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I am a bit sickly with a cold and etc... didnt train today due to finals and the fact that I am sick.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I can go and have a decent workout. I have been sick since saturday.



Awww geez, I'm sorry andrew, I know what a downer that can be... .


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> wednesday is the last day of finals... woot



That will give you more time to play with your toys.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

I just wanna let you guys know, I am not gonna turn my current sickness into a huge bitch fest, crying to get some sympathy.... unlike what fufu did last time he was sick.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I just wanna let you guys know, I am not gonna turn my current sickness into a huge bitch fest, crying to get some sympathy.... unlike what fufu did last time he was sick.



Good.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 24, 2007)

Good... geez I thought I was gonna get lashed for that comment...


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

Would you like to be lashed out at?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Would you like to be lashed out at?



S&M gets andrew going.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

Not enough, I need more!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Not enough, I need more!



Nothing seems to satisfy... I don't want it... I just need it... To breathe to feel to know I'm alive.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 25, 2007)

^ akin to g4ming... well I guess one would want gaming...


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

finger deep within the border line...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> finger deep within the border line...



Fufu, you're not doing this whole "lyrics" thing right... You need to try and use them to communicate conversationally rather than just quote lyrics for the hell of it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

At first glance, this looked like inter-racial dildos.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Then why the fuck did you post that. You just continued the lyric and you wouldnt have done it if I didn't post the origin. what were you trying to communicate/??!?!?!? HUH!

I was building the feeling for the song, geez. If you don't want wish to see that then by golly asdojoasdjdasjasdz


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

and btw Sean...

I can say what I want to, even if I'm not serious.

Fuck yourself...fuck yourself, you piece of shit why don't you go kill yourself!


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Then why the fuck did you post that. You just continued the lyric and you wouldnt have done it if I didn't post the origin. what were you trying to communicate/??!?!?!? HUH!
> 
> I was building the feeling for the song, geez. If you don't want wish to see that then by golly asdojoasdjdasjasdz


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

We are communicating on a cosmic level.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> and btw Sean...
> 
> I can say what I want to, even if I'm not serious.
> 
> Fuck yourself...fuck yourself, you piece of shit why don't you go kill yourself!



hahahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I just wanna let you guys know, I am not gonna turn my current sickness into a huge bitch fest, crying to get some sympathy.... unlike what fufu did last time he was sick.



Good because there can only be one attention whore on these boards.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 25, 2007)

^


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

btw, where is Sean's witty retort/nifty use of lyrics???


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, where is Sean's witty retort/nifty use of lyrics???



True hes slacking.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> and btw Sean...
> 
> I can say what I want to, even if I'm not serious.
> 
> Fuck yourself...fuck yourself, you piece of shit why don't you go kill yourself!



Looks like someone's PMSing, go take some Midol Menstrual Complete, you'll feel better.



Brutus_G said:


> True hes slacking.



Shut it, "Mr. I Always have a hot girl in my avatar."



AndrewSS said:


> hahahaha



Don't laugh, stick boy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sean it's your birthday! Check open chat AND get on AIM!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 25, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Looks like someone's PMSing, go take some Midol Menstrual Complete, you'll feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well... isnt someone cranky...


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

How could I forget to mention...the bicycle is a good invention.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> How could I forget to mention...the bicycle is a good invention.



Why is this? Using one on campus now?


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Why is this? Using one on campus now?








YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> YouTube Video



Oh shit you walked into that one Sean lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2007)

Meh.... Annnyway... Where the hell are the workouts Andrew?


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

Sean, why have you not noticed/responded to me about the video I posted in your journal!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know, maybe because I didn't care/care to respond? Ever think of that one Mr. Fufu?


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, that isn't very nice in a friendly relationship such as we have.

Also, Maynard is like one of your idols so I'd figure you'd get a little giddy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, that isn't very nice in a friendly relationship such as we have.
> 
> Also, Maynard is like one of your idols so I'd figure you'd get a little giddy.



Lawl. ... Actually, when I watched when you originally posted I only watched for about 5-10 seconds and was like, "wtf is this crap" and stopped watching, not realizing it was maynard.

Then after I saw your 2nd post, I watched the whole thing and still thought it was crap even though it was Maynard... Though he looked pretty in his black tights.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 29, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Meh.... Annnyway... Where the hell are the workouts Andrew?



I hath been sick last week... but I am gonna do a full week now as I feel good... time to get my buns into shape!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ... time to get my buns into shape!!!



Yeah, you don't want to slack on that... Fufu won't find your ass so attractive for pummeling anymore...

Anyway, you NEED to get a vweourld jim membership for the summer.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah Andrew.

but, Sean, you NEED to get on AIM, preferably an hour ago.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 30, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week A: 4/30/07_

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
100lbs used

DB Overhead press: 4x5 - 7RM - 60RI
45lbs used (4 reps on the 2-4 sets)

BB Flat bench press: 3x6 - 8RM - 60RI
135lbs used 

Skullcrushers: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

Abs work
Stairmaster for 0.6mi

not too bad... just getting back into training after a little break from a sickness.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job Herman. Getting back into it can be tough, but stick with it and the PR's shall return in bold succesion.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good job Herman. Getting back into it can be tough, but stick with it and the PR's shall return in bold succesion.





thanks babe


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you feel better wang hung. xoxo lol


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week A: 5/3/07_

Deadlifts: 4x6 - 8RM - 75RI
135x6, 185x6
205lbs used

Front squats: 4x10 - 12RM - 75Ri
95x8
115lbs used *(PR?)

*Leg curls: 4x10 - 12Rm - 75RI
50lbs used

Unilateral RDL's: 15lbs (2sets per side)

0.6mi on stairmaster
stretch


----------



## Bakerboy (May 3, 2007)

Nice to see the front squats moving up. Congrats on the PR.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice to see the front squats moving up. Congrats on the PR.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> 0.6mi on stairmaster







Oh, and my crotch hurts.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and my crotch hurts.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


>



Which part is confusing?

If it's the laugh, I misunderstood, I though me did the stairmaster for .6 minutes.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 3, 2007)

haha.... I think me means .6 miles.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Yes...I know that now, but I'm choosing to misunderstand it because that's funny.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Which part is confusing?
> 
> If it's the laugh, I misunderstood, I though me did the stairmaster for .6 minutes.



Both parts were... I understand the laugh now though... However, I don't see the connection with the stairmaster and your crotch hurting.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 3, 2007)

You need better jokes, you are getting rusty in your old age lol.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Both parts were... I understand the laugh now though... However, I don't see the connection with the stairmaster and your crotch hurting.



I'd show you the connection between the stairmaster and my crotch hurting, but you'd never forgive me.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You need better jokes, you are getting rusty in your old age lol.



My audience is broken.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd show you the connection between the stairmaster and my crotch hurting, but you'd never forgive me.



Did BigDyl steal DOMS' account password and start posting under his name?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd show you the connection between the stairmaster and my crotch hurting, but you'd never forgive me.



LOLOL


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Did BigDyl steal DOMS' account password and start posting under his name?



True story.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> haha.... I think me means .6 miles.



ding ding ding


----------



## AndrewSS (May 4, 2007)

_Upper2: Week A: 5/4/07_

DB Incline bench press: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
40lbs used

DB rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
45lbs used

Dips: 4x10 -12Rm - 60Ri
BW used

Pulldowns: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
125lbs used

Bench dips: BW for 20, 20, 15

Rotator cuff work
Abs work 
bicep work


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Nice job on those Dips, man!

What constitutes "bicep work"?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2007)

Way to suck it up, not be lazy, and workout Andrew! Now go drink a 40, you earned it .


----------



## Bakerboy (May 4, 2007)

Nice work noho.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on those Dips, man!
> 
> What constitutes "bicep work"?



Occasionally I throw in about 3 or so sets of DB curls.

errrr I mean every friday I do 20 sets of DB and BB curls, then 15 sets of bench press... then hit the clubs.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2007)

Good stuff, mirror posing is absolutely nessecary to reach to reach full pump potential.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Occasionally I throw in about 3 or so sets of DB curls.
> 
> errrr I mean every friday I do 20 sets of DB and BB curls, then 15 sets of bench press... then hit the clubs.



Good work bro soon youll be super swole! Dont forget to do 200 rep situps to get cut.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

Break.com -  Crazy Chick At Rally


----------



## AndrewSS (May 9, 2007)

_Upper 1__: Week B: 5/9/07_

DB Overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used (9 reps on last set)

DB Flat bench press: 5x6 - 9RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Pulldowns: 5x5 - 7RM - 60RI
125lbs used

BB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
105lbs used 

Pushdowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
50lbs used (10 reps on last set)

Rotator cuff work
Abs work
did some stair master as warm up


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Good job homes.


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2007)

good job hun


----------



## AndrewSS (May 9, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (May 10, 2007)

_Lower 2: Week B: 5/10/07_

Deadlifts: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
185lbs used (7 reps on last set)

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
115lbs used *(PR)*

Leg curls: 4x8  - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used (6 reps on last set)

Abs work


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2007)

good job kalidoscope!

now give mummy a kiss! mwah mwah mwah!


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Solid Deads, Andrew.  What's your tempo?


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

Deaf, dumb, blind and born to follow.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Deaf, dumb, blind and born to follow.



What you need is someone strong to guide you... Like meeeeee, like meeee, like meeeehee, like meeHEEE!.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

Nice pr man


----------



## AndrewSS (May 13, 2007)

_Lower1/Upper2: Week B: 5/13/07_

Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
135lbs used

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
65lbs used for 1st 2 sets, then 50lbs for remaining 2 sets

Lunges: 35lb db's for 30 steps

Unilateral RDL's: 20lb db's for 20 reps, 2 sets per side

DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
35lbs used (10 reps on 3rd set)

Pullups: BW used: 7reps, 6 reps, 5reps, 4reps (bout 45sec ri?)

Bench dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used


----------



## AndrewSS (May 16, 2007)

_Upper1: Week C: 5/16/07_

Overhead DB Press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
40lbs *(PR?)*

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs *(PR?)*

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
110lbs

BB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
115lbs used

Skullcrushers: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

great past 2 workouts bulbasaur


----------



## AndrewSS (May 17, 2007)

^ you are a jerk


----------



## AndrewSS (May 17, 2007)

_Lower2: Week C: 5/17/07

_Deadlifts: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
205lbs used

Front squats: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
125lbs used

Legcurls: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
60lbs used

Abs work


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

good job snuckleberry.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 18, 2007)

fufu reminds me that i am not alooonanneeee


----------



## AndrewSS (May 24, 2007)

_Lower2: Week A: 5/25/07

_Deadlifts: 4x10 - 12RM - 60Ri
185lbs used

Leg curls: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
50lbs used (8 reps on last set)

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
115lbs used (8 reps on last set)

^ That workout felt really bad... as in my energy levels were way low... I dont think I was eating or drinking enough the last few days, especially considering I am doing a lot more work outside and stuff.... oh well.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2007)

it's ok babe, take a man-joo stew tablet and get a good nights rest then have at it again.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 25, 2007)

_Upper1: week A: 5/25/07

_DB Overhead press: 4x5 - 8RM - 60RI
45lbs used *(PR?)*

BB Flat bench press: 4x6 - 8Rm - 60RI
135lbs used

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
110lbs used (8 reps on last set)

Skullcrushers: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

Great goob andrew those DB overheads are looking good! 
I hope soon that you will replace those pulldowns for pullups- pullups are more manly- like you... meow.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 25, 2007)

^ I do pullups hunny... just not lately that much since I dont have a pull up bar at home, however I do at the gym I go to occasionally... I believe I did them a few weeks ago.

-Sincerely,
Skankalicious


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

^  Ok then. I thought I was going to have to get out my belt.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 29, 2007)

_Upper2: Week B: 5/29/07_

DB incline bench: 5x5 - 7RM - 60RI
50lbs used *(PR?)*

DB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

Dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
bw used

Pulldowns: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
130lbs for 2 sets, 125lbs for 2 sets

Abs work


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2007)

Jizz andrew, gut vwerk especially on 3x12 dips with 30 sec RI's.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2007)

Dear Herman,

   It is to my deepest sorrows that I have to report the death of your pet can of navy beans. Gordie lived a good life but it came to a untimely and sudden end when a beaver hopped up on aderall and several grams of opiates plunged his beaverish teeth into the lid and devoured him whole. The Beaver is now serving a 40 year sentence in Guatamala's most respectible center for the criminally insane.

Yours truly in my most honest sincerity, 
President of Yeastly Proportions - Fufu L. Lipshitz


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2007)

What the hell is with your weird letters/messages lately fufu?


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2007)

I saw the light.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 31, 2007)

Here is some new fapping material for fufu... i took it about a week ago on my camera ph0ne...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

Lookin' fappable kikison.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 31, 2007)

_Lower2: Week B: 6/1/07_

Deadlifts: 4x10 - 12RM - 75RI
195lbs used *(PR) *

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
115lbs used

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
55lbs used (5 reps on last set)


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

Nice PR Andrewson! And those high rep front squats are pretty sick with just 30 sec rest in-between. You make a father proud.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

^ true that


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Here is some new fapping material for fufu... i took it about a week ago on my camera ph0ne...



Omg, Andrew's hyoooge.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 1, 2007)

JIZZ!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 3, 2007)

_Lower 1: week B: 6/4/07_

Squats: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
165lbs used

Legcurls: 3x12 - 15rm - 30RI
50lbs used

Lunges: 40lb db's used for 30 steps

unilateral rdl's 20lbs for 20 reps per side, 25lbs for 16 reps per side

stretch


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

oh snap!!!!


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

herman, found a video on youtube, why didn't you tell me about it?!






YouTube Video


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 5, 2007)

_Upper1: Week C: 6/5/07_

Db overhead press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60Ri
35lbs used

DB flat bench press: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
50lbs used *(PR?)

*Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
125lbs used

BB Rows: 3x12 - 10RM - 30RI
105lbs used

Pushdowns: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
65lbs used (60lbs on the last 2 sets)


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2007)

gj hun bun


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 7, 2007)

This will be my 1337th post... hehehe  

_Lower1: week c: 6/7/07_

Squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
190lbs used for first 3 sets - 180lbs used for last set

Hyper extensions: 3x12 - 15rm - 30RI
35lbs used

Lunges: 40lbs used for about 30 or so steps

Abs 

Stretch

Pool fun with my cousin!!!! WEEEEE


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> This will be my 1337th post... hehehe
> 
> _Lower1: week c: 6/7/07_
> 
> ...




omgz! i want pool fun!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 8, 2007)

^ yeah... well cum to columbus and we will get you real wet


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ yeah... well cum to columbus and we will get you real wet








 omfg


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

I cant see the pic so i cant flap .


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

You guys a gayer than 8 guys fucking 9 guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You guys a gayer than 8 guys fucking 9 guys.



lol you wanna join in?


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, where are you workouts?!?!?

btw, I just added 10,000 days and lateralus to my cd collection.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry master fufu... I took a good break... cause you had been so ruff with me  I needed to let my body repair and recuperate.
_
Upper2: Week A: 6/20/07_

DB Incline bench press: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
40lbs used

DB Rows: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
45lbs used

Dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
BW used

Pulldowns: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
125lbs used

BB shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
155lbs used


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

gj hunny bunny


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



Damn, I almost missed this.  Look great, Andrew.

Can I be your pedophile?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Does fufu park his car in the back lot?



AndrewSS said:


> sorry master fufu... I took a good break... cause you had been so ruff with me  I needed to let my body repair and recuperate.
> _
> Upper2: Week A: 6/20/07_
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn, I almost missed this.  Look great, Andrew.
> 
> Can I be your pedophile?



YES YES YES


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Does fufu park his car in the back lot?



he tends to, yes


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

The Killer is back...dun dun dun dun dun dun.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2007)

wear the grudge like a crown


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 26, 2007)

_Upper 1: week B: 6/27/07_

DB Overhead press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
30lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
50lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
120lbs used

BB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
105lbs used

Pushdowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
55lbs used

jizz


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 27, 2007)

nobody likes me


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> nobody likes me



I love ya!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks brutus.... fufu is such a douche bag... he never says anything to me anymore...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheer up Andrewson! I'll make that frown turn upside down.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

sry babe ive been busy

good workout


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

btw isn't it about time you switch your program up? Seems like you have been doing the same thing for a long time now.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

What do you recommend I do babe


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

idk, what are you goals.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

pleasing you


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

^ that's sweet.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

_Lower2: WeekB: 6/28/07_

Deadlifts: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
205lbs used for 1 set, the remaining I did 205 but only 6 reps 

Squat press/machine: 3x12 - 15RM - 70RI
180lbs used

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM -70RI
55lbs used

Stretch

decent workout, my hams/glutes already are feeling it... much like fufu does after his weekly conjugal visits at the local prison for volunteer work


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

Down feel down man, doing Deads at 205 is worthy.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

^ thanks for the encouragement hun... 

now, see fufu wont say shit, that 2 timing bastard doesnt love me anymore


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

damn it whore 

gj


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont know how much longer i can take you fufu.... I just dont know...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I dont know how much longer i can take you fufu.... I just dont know...



Sometimes love is a hard slap in the face.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 28, 2007)

^ youre so wise


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

unable to forgive your scarlet letterman


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 1, 2007)

do it already


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2007)

do what


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 7, 2007)

me!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 7, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week B: 7/7/07_

Overhead DB press: 4x8 - 10RM 70RI
35lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used (10 reps on last set)

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
120lbs used

DB Rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

Pushdowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
60lbs used


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

gj yah little stinky butt


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj yah little stinky butt



It's so stinky, you might say Fufu has Stink Fists when he's done with Andrew.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

^ you could definitely say that.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 8, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ thanks for the encouragement hun...
> 
> now, see fufu wont say shit, that 2 timing bastard doesnt love me anymore



Player hater. 

So if it's Fufu, Sean, you and me, I guess that turns the love triangle into more of a square. Is that what you are upset about, lack of attention because Fufu has one more person to uhhh... "service?"


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2007)

^ geez louise, you are one feisty go getter tallcall.

sounds like you are itchin' for a ticklin'.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ geez louise, you are one feisty go getter tallcall.
> 
> sounds like you are itchin' for a ticklin'.



You know it! Only you, and possibly Andrew (if he's willing to help) can scratch my itch, maybe at the same time even. 

I learned from the best, Bigdyl, Andrew, Sean, and above all, you!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 10, 2007)

_
Lower 2: Week B: 7/10/07_


Deadlifts: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
175lbs used

Squat machine press thingy... lol: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
210lbs used

Leg curls: 3x12 - 15RM - 70RI
45lbs used (10 reps on last set)

4 sets of abs work

stretch


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _
> Lower 2: Week B: 7/10/07_
> 
> 
> ...



Squat Machine Press Thingy?

I think I know what you mean... way to be technical.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 10, 2007)

its basically a big lever and you stand on a slightly declined platform and do a squat...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> its basically a big lever and you stand on a slightly declined platform and do a squat...



Oh yeah, I usually just call them hack squats. It's at something like a 35-40 degree angle to the ground right?


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 14, 2007)

_Upper2: WeekB: 7/15/07_

DB Incline bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
45lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 70RI
125lbs used (120lbs used for last 2 sets)

Dips: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
BW used

BB rows: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
105lbs used

Decent workout... was in a rush, got it all done in about 30min


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2007)

why were in a rush long throat?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> why were in a rush long throat?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 15, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Oh yeah, I usually just call them hack squats. It's at something like a 35-40 degree angle to the ground right?



Nah, that's not it, I think he's talking about something similar to this:


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nah, that's not it, I think he's talking about something similar to this:



Yours is def much nicer then, I think the one I use is either a Hammer Strength of Cybex, I can't really remember.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 15, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Nah, that's not it, I think he's talking about something similar to this:



JIZZ! Way to figure it out sean!!! Thanks!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> why were in a rush long throat?



Cause my parents said they were going to this good seafood restaurant and I wanted to go, so I hurried up... much akin to how you make haste at the prospect of exposed young boys haunches!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Cause my parents said they were going to this good seafood restaurant and I wanted to go, so I hurried up... much akin to how you make haste at the prospect of exposed young boys haunches!



 
So That's why he's always rushing to the locker room?!?

Mmmmmm....Seafood.....Aghhghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Cause my parents said they were going to this good seafood restaurant and I wanted to go, so I hurried up... much akin to how you make haste at the prospect of exposed young boys haunches!



mmmm... haunches


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> mmmm... haunches



 Thanks to Fufu, I just blew cottage cheese all over myself!


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

your journal has fallen to page 3, you are slipping, get it together herman!!


----------



## AndrewSS (Jul 31, 2007)

Due to an extensive shore leave in Tahiti with fufu's ex lover I haven't really been working out... but I have a workout today!

_Upper1: week C - 7/31/07_

DB Incline bench press: 3x12 - 30RI 
35lbs used

DB Rows: 4x8 - 60RI
50lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 60RI
120lbs used

Dips: 4x10 - 60RI
BW used

Shrugs: 3x12 - 30Ri
155lbs used

4 sets of abs work


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

gj lunchy munchy


----------



## tallcall (Jul 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj lunchy munchy



Yeah, finally,....Slacker!


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 7, 2007)

Workout from yesterday.....

_Lower2: Week ?: 8/6/07_

Deadlifts: 4x8 - 60RI - 185lbs used

squat machine thing (as pictured above... heh): 4x8 - 60RI - 210lbs used

leg curls: 4x8 - 60RI - 50lbs used

stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2007)

fuck you


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 10, 2007)

go wither up and die you stupid son of a bitch fufu. i hate you


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, but I am taking you out of my last will and testamony before. I am now giving all the stuff I was to you - to Sean!!! that includes my anal bead and rubber fist collection. even the Turkish zinger fist with the goose feather tassles on the end


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 10, 2007)

good riddance


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> ok, but I am taking you out of my last will and testamony before. I am now giving all the stuff I was to you - to Sean!!! that includes my anal bead and rubber fist collection. even the Turkish zinger fist with the goose feather tassles on the end



Damn! That's a party in a box right there.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 21, 2007)

well fufu came over here last summers eve and beat some sense into me, so I go to workout shortly... dont worry fufu massa I will have quivering steel bunions in no time!


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 21, 2007)

_Upper1: Week?: 8/21/07

_DB overhead press: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
35lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60Ri
50lbs used

Pulldowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
100lbs used

Pushdowns: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

4 sets of abs work


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

good work lovely.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks crack hoe


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 24, 2007)

_Lower1: week?: 8/24/07_

Deadlifts: 4x6 - 10RM - 60RI
195lbs used

Squatmachine: 4x6 - 10Rm - 60RI
220lbs used

Abs work

stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

thuper duper workout babe, next time you get a PR I'll present you a special gift.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 25, 2007)

^ i dont know if i can see you anymore...


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2007)

Stfu and get scrubbing


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Stfu and get scrubbing


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 29, 2007)

_lower1: week ?: 8/29/07

_squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
165lbs used

legcurls: 4x12 - 15rm - 45RI
50lbs used

lunges: 40lb dbs used for 30 steps no rest

hyper extensions: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
25lbs used

stretch


----------



## tallcall (Aug 29, 2007)

Are you a Chum-Scrubber?


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _lower1: week ?: 8/29/07
> 
> _squats: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
> 165lbs used
> ...



good job

let's see some PR's soon.


----------



## AndrewSS (Aug 31, 2007)

I need to train more to feature PR's hunny.... maybe you need to inspire me to work more and harder with some incentives.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn Fufu, are you going to take that from him?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 6, 2007)

_Upper1: week?: 9/4/07_

DB incline bench press: 4x8 - 10rm - 60ri
40lbs used

butterfly machines: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
85lbs used for 2 sets then 75lbs

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
110lbs used

skullcrushers: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used

shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
185lbs used

4 sets of abs work


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 10, 2007)

_Lower2: Week: 9/10/07_

Stairmaster: 27 floors

Deadlifts: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
185lbs used

Front squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
95lbs used

Leg curls: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

4 sets of abs work

stretch

-jizz


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2007)

You did the stairmaster before lifting? A lower workout at that.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 11, 2007)

^ it was just to warm up a bit, it only was 5min and wasnt that hard...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

My understanding is that those sort of general warm-ups don't really do anything for you.  The preferred warm-up is doing the exercises that you plan on doing with very low weights in 10-12 rep range.

When I Squat, I _always _start with 2 sets of 12 reps with an empty bar.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 11, 2007)

I did also warm up with 135lbs on deadlift, just 1 set of like 10 ish .... I did the stair master almost because I was literally cold... the basement I worked out in was a bit cold so I decided to get the blood flowing, it wasnt particularly strenuous..


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2007)

gj slappy clam


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 12, 2007)

do me


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

_Upper1: Week?: 9/12/07_

DB Flat bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
50lbs used

DB overhead press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
35lbs used (only 6 reps on last 2 sets)

Pushdowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

Shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
185lbs used

Bicep curls: 35x19 reps, 30x16, 25x20 (30 sec ri between the 3 sets)

3 sets of abs work

weight: 147lbs (  )


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

_Lower1: Week?: 9/13/07_

Squats: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
155lbs used

Stiffleg deadlifts: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
135lbs used

Hyper exts: 3x12 - 15RM - 30Ri
25lbs used

stretch

and then wrote  a few haiku's about sean's anus


----------



## tallcall (Sep 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> and then wrote  a few haiku's about sean's anus



Care to share them?


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 13, 2007)

They are private, sorry


----------



## tallcall (Sep 13, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> They are private, sorry



  

You're too cool man!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2007)

butter my balls tall call


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

push me somewhere I don't wanna beeeee


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 14, 2007)

push into me


----------



## tallcall (Sep 14, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> butter my balls tall call


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn, this journal is gay.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 15, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn, this journal is gay.



I think I gayed up his journal


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Damn, this journal is gay.



well...it is _your_ journal, Seany.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2007)

I meant, it is Andrew's journal, what do you expect, the boy loves a mean rodding.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 15, 2007)

cant we all just get along...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> cant we all just get along...




Sure we can. I just think that some of us want to _get along _more than others.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 15, 2007)

^ just walk away doms... just walk away and I wont harm you... just walk away


----------



## tallcall (Sep 16, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ just walk away doms... just walk away and I wont harm you... just walk away



Don't lie, I know you're a vengeful sob and you're planning your attack at this very second!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 17, 2007)

_Upper1: Week?: 9/17/07_

BB Flat bench press: 4x6 - 8RM - 60RI
125lbs used (  long time since I have done bb bench presss)

Pushdowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
50lbs used *(PR?)*

Butterfly machine: 3x12 - 15rm - 30RI
75lbs used

DB rows: 4x8 - 10Rm - 60RI
45lbs used


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 23, 2007)

_Upper2: Week?: 9/23/07_

DB incline: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
40lbs used

DB Flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x10 - 12RM - 60RI
100lbs used for 1st set 110 for the remaining 3

Shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
185lbs used

abs work

jizz


----------



## tallcall (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 24, 2007)

^ jizz...


----------



## tallcall (Sep 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ^ jizz...


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 24, 2007)

pushin me somewhere i dont wanna beeeaeeeeeaeeeee


----------



## tallcall (Sep 24, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> pushin me somewhere i dont wanna beeeaeeeeeaeeeee



It's a dark and lonely room, I know... Don't worry, I'll keep you company!


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 27, 2007)

sorry... we have no quarter


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 27, 2007)

_Lower2: Week?: 9/27/07

_Deadlifts: 4x6 - 8Rm  - 60RI
185lbs used

Leg curls: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
45lbs used (only 10 reps on last set)

Stretch

... I know its a damn short workout but I took too long starting and had to make it to dinner... oh well


----------



## tallcall (Sep 27, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> sorry... we have no quarter



That's OK, I only except *LARGE BILLS* lick: ) anyways!


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 6, 2007)

_Upper 1: Week?: 10/6/07_

BB Flat bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
105lbs used (9 reps on last set)

DB Rows: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
45lbs used

Pulldowns: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
110lbs used

Skullcrushers: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
65lbs used

Abs work...

fuck you fufu


----------



## tallcall (Oct 6, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _Upper 1: Week?: 10/6/07_
> 
> BB Flat bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
> 105lbs used (9 reps on last set)
> ...



Looks good man.

By the way, how long have you been at this (the program, not screwing Fufu every time you get a chance to drug him)?


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 7, 2007)

^ danke... um im not sure... a good while, like 8-10months or something...


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> _Upper 1: Week?: 10/6/07_
> 
> BB Flat bench press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
> 105lbs used (9 reps on last set)
> ...




good job slut muffin


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you're doing good for being about 8 months in. I'm about 7 months into my training, I hope it all holds for a few years (I'm addicted, so maybe it will).


...Then Andrew walked out the door and I cried, "why don't you love me anymore?" No answer. As the door slammed and my body grew cold, I turned and found Fufu approaching me from the bedroom. Good times, I thought, as we turned out the lights...​


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 11, 2007)

_Lower2: Week?: 10/11/07_

Squats: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
125lbs used

Leg curls: 4x10 - 60RI
50lbs used

Lunges: 35lb db's for 25 reps

DB rom deadlift? Not sure the name of these, used to do them and its holding 1 db then doing a deadlift while lifting opposite leg back... anyway did 15lbs for 15 reps 2x

stretch

jizz


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 15, 2007)

_Upper1: Week?: 10/13/07_

BB flat bench press: 4x6 - 60RI
125lbs used

Lat pulldowns: 3x12 - 30RI
100lbs used

DB rows: 4x6 - 60RI
50lbs used

Skull crushers: 4x10 - 60RI
65lbs used

some stairmaster

then went to go practice mma with fufu


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2007)

gj fuckslut

phosphorous desert buttons


----------



## tallcall (Oct 15, 2007)

Fufu could probably use you as a sort of grapple dummy (I'm sure he'd love to throw you around on a mat  ).


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> gj fuckslut
> 
> phosphorous desert buttons



go get your baby some peyote


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 17, 2007)

_Upper1: Week?: 10/17/07_

DB incline bench press: 4x8 - 60RI
40lbs used

Pushdowns: 4x8 - 60RI
50lbs used

Butterfly machine: 3x12 - 30RI
75lbs used

BB rows: 4x10 - 60RI
105lbs used

Abs

jee wiz


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 23, 2007)

_Lower1: week?: 10/23/07_

Squats: 4x6 - 60RI
155lbs used (BAHHH... that was crappy  )

Leg curls: 4x8 - 60RI
65lbs used

DB 1 leg rom deadlifts: 15 reps per leg 2x

Hyper exts: 4x10 - 60RI
25lbs used

stretch

crappy squatting


----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 27, 2007)

_Upper1: week?: 10/26/07_

DB flat bench press: 4x8 - 10RM - 60RI
50lbs used

DB Rows: 3x12 - 15rm - 30RI
40lbs used

Pushdowns: 4x8 - 10rm - 60RI
50lbs used

Shrugs: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
185lbs used

abs work

gee willicurs


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 6, 2007)

_Lower1: Week?: 11/6/07_

Squats: 155x6, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10

Stiff leg deadlifts: 3x10 - 60RI
145lbs used

Seated Leg press: 3x12 - 15RM - 30RI
130lbs used

Bike: 1.5 mi

Stretch

I have skipped posting I believe my last 2 workouts. 

My performance is pretty down from last winter/spring... pretty bad, I havent weighed myself in a while... i guess I am about 145lbs or so

My squats are fuckin horrible...


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2007)

It's ok, when was the last time you squatted?


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 6, 2007)

10/23 babe


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2007)

After a two week break you often won't find yourself back at the same strength. It is still there, but you need to "wake" your legs up a bit.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 6, 2007)

Heh... and before the last time.... and before that, my training has been pretty shatty since like may.... lol 

you need to slap me into training submission


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 9, 2007)

_Upper1: week?: 11/8/07_

BB flat bench press: 3x12 - 30ri
105lbs used (9 reps on last set, possibly coulda gotten all 12 but had no spot at the gym)

DB incline bench press: 4x6 - 60RI 
40blbs used (last set got 4 reps)

Pullups: BWx 8, 6, 5

BB Rows: 4x6 - 60RI
105lbs used

Skullcrushers:
55x 9, 9, 8

Decent workout... lats are feelin the pullups, haven't done those in months


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2007)

good

job

fucker


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2007)

keep going to the gym


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 10, 2007)

^ yessir....

its about time, you are on thin ice mister


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2007)

thin ice...yes, I love the tension and suspense. do me now


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 21, 2007)

bitch please

Lower1: 11/20/07

Squats: 3x12 - 30RI
135lbs used

Stiff leg dl's: 3x10 - 45ri
155lbs used

leg press: 4x8 - 60RI
170lbs used

leg curl: 4x8 - 60Ri
65lbs used

after  the squats and dl's i felt like total shit... ugh


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well... Maybe you should go to the gym more regularly and lay off the drugs and alcohol Mr. !


You're going to end up like Layne Staley, withering away to 70lbs and ODing.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I dont know much about heroin... but I wanna try!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 21, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Well I dont know much about heroin... but I wanna try!








YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Where the hell are the workouts?!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2008)

He's too fucked up on acid, weed, and beer to workout.


----------



## goob (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^Andrew is starting to sound like a good laugh.....


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> He's too fucked up on acid, weed, and beer to workout.






Where you hear all that nig 

I worked out yesterday at the OSU RPAC... it was a fucking joke, SOOOO packed full of people at 8pm... I gotta figure out better times to go there.

I did some lower work though, some of the powerrack things were all that was available 

Its a huge facility though, so much stuff there, but apparently cant handle the post new-years crowds or whatever.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^Andrew is starting to sound like a good laugh.....



Step off bitch... you better watch where you be stumblin son


----------



## tallcall (Jan 16, 2008)

It's just that whenever you walk in the crowds build up quickly to watch you go through your routine....or is it because they all just really like you????


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> Step off bitch... you better watch where you be stumblin son


 
S'ok.  It just came in here to pull a shit..........  In your mouth........


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2008)

Get back to work. 

... Or are you too busy managing your meth lab?


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 15, 2008)

Welp, update time. I havent updated the last few workouts, but there have not been many. I havent worked out in like 3 weeks since today.

Here it is 


-Half a mile on the stair master to get a little blood flowing
Pushdowns - 3x12 - 40lbs used
Pulldowns - 4x8 - 100lbs used
DB Flat bench press - 4x8 - 45lbs used
DB Rows - 3x8 - 45lbs used
3 sets of critical bicep work
4 sets of abs work


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

gj.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2008)

AndrewSS said:


> -Half a mile on the stair master *to get a little blood flowing*



Just invite Fufu over, he has more interesting ways of getting your blood flow I'm sure you'd enjoy.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 15, 2008)

I Like Blood...







I know, random.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll get the blood flowing well, we'll be seeing some nice veins popping......can you handle that?


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I Like Blood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawl spleen is a silly word.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> I'll get the blood flowing well, we'll be seeing some nice veins popping......can you handle that?



His eyes will be bulging and he'll be breathing heavy!


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 21, 2008)

Some lower work... from yesterday.

5min on the stair master

Abs work

squat machine thang: 170lbs for 3 sets of 10

stiff leg deads: 135lbs (forgot reps, 3sets)

leg curls: 50lbs for 3 sets of 8

Wanted to not have that much lower work as when I go too hard after not doing lower much I get real sore, so thats all I did MMMMKAY


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Height: *5'11" *| Weight: *155lbs *
Bench: *175lbs  *| * *Deadlift: *265lbs *| Squat: *235lbs

Yeah, too bad you're probably like 130lbs now, and your hair weighs a good 10lbs of that, and your lifts are down probably a good 60lbs... Get back in the game, and put down the beer and weed you alcoholic.


----------

